# New Naruto Shippuden movie (2009)



## niko^ (Nov 30, 2008)

Who would have guessed that we get yet another movie next year.

Not really any info yet. Premiere in Summer 2009 (in August probably)


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 30, 2008)

No info yet, huh.  

Well, expect another corny storyline of Naruto being sent out to "protect" someone and defeating the villian with another "Special" Rasengan.


----------



## TadloS (Nov 30, 2008)

Fuck those movies. Better on canon episodes use such a animation like in movies. Instead making movies.  So far only first Naruto movie and Naruto Shippuuden movie was good others meh...

Anyway, thanks for info niko^


----------



## Mider T (Nov 30, 2008)

10th anniversary and 3rd Shippuden movie huh?  I'd rather see it about Yondaime.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 30, 2008)

You mean Kakashi Gaiden.


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 30, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Well, expect another corny storyline of Naruto being sent out to "protect" someone and defeating the villian with another "Special" Rasengan.


This.



SoldaT said:


> Fuck those movies. Better on canon episodes use such a animation like in movies. Instead making movies.  So far only first Naruto movie and Naruto Shippuuden movie was good others meh...


And This.

Naruto movies suck big time. There is nothing to get excited over it.
Plus, 8 fucking months till the movie gets released on DVD. And the movie theater release is 9 months from now...


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh, how nice to see another movie out in such sort time?


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 30, 2008)

If anything, I want to see Kyubified Naruto end the movie villain isstead of Love Rasengan, Moon Rasengan, Biscuit Rasengan , Sasuke Rasengan, Bomb Rasengan and etc.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 30, 2008)

ZigZag said:


> Oh, how nice to see another movie out in such sort time?



It comes out at the end of next summer


----------



## fxu (Nov 30, 2008)

Spoiler:

The movie will end with Naruto defeating the villain with a rasengan.


----------



## TadloS (Nov 30, 2008)

^It's not spoiler. It's confirmed.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 30, 2008)

100% PROOVED

But I mean, why take that away?  That's the best part (unless Yondaime is doing it)


----------



## Monna (Nov 30, 2008)

Fuck the nay-sayers, all the Naruto movies have been great except the 4th one. The 5th movie looks good though. Hopefully the 10th anniversary movie will be good.

I've always wanted to see a retelling of the Wave Country arc as a movie. It'd be perfect for the 10th anniversary.


----------



## KohZa (Nov 30, 2008)

well if its about yondaime then count me in . 



Tatsuo said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> The movie will end with Naruto defeating the villain with a rasengan.


what kind of rasengan will he make this time?


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 30, 2008)

S******* Rasengan + New Color...

If they do this, I wonder how badly will this contradict the manga.


----------



## Roxion (Nov 30, 2008)

Father and son rasengan
Goku/Gohan kameha


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 30, 2008)

Yawn, the day they'll make a good Naruto movie will never come. We all know this already.


----------



## Seany (Nov 30, 2008)

Well as long as they have Fuuton Rasengan and not some weird piece of shit ball, i'm good.


----------



## Saiko (Nov 30, 2008)

Kakashi Gaiden !


----------



## Kuribo (Nov 30, 2008)

We should all email DB and ask them if they plan to sub it.


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Nov 30, 2008)

Kuribo said:


> We should all email DB and ask them if they plan to sub it.


Sub what?? 

You do understand the "Rasengan" word, don't you?


----------



## Viciousness (Nov 30, 2008)

haydenKyuubi said:


> Sub what??
> 
> You do understand the "Rasengan" word, don't you?



I just hope they come back for Movie 5. I'm not so sure I'll know Chidori when I hear it!

but seriously I hope they sub it.
EDIT: Thx for the info below Catterix


----------



## Takekura (Nov 30, 2008)

Looks like this is for true...
*ZOMG! Kakashi Gaiden*


----------



## Catterix (Nov 30, 2008)

SoldaT said:


> Fuck those movies. Better on canon episodes use such a animation like in movies. Instead making movies.  So far only first Naruto movie and Naruto Shippuuden movie was good others meh...
> 
> Anyway, thanks for info niko^



Actually, it's beneficial for the show to make this movie. Say that this movie costs around 1million yen (as an example), well the movie makes 5million yen in the cinema. Thus gaining the show a 4million yen profit for the year. Whereas if they didn't make the movie, they'd still only have that 1million.



Paul the SK said:


> Fuck the nay-sayers, all the Naruto movies have been great except the 4th one. The 5th movie looks good though. Hopefully the 10th anniversary movie will be good.
> 
> I've always wanted to see a retelling of the Wave Country arc as a movie. It'd be perfect for the 10th anniversary.



That'd be brilliant. The first arc works really well as a movie anyhow, there's even a novelisation of it. A shit novelisation, but one nonetheless  

I quite liked the 4th one. For me it's divided into 2 halves, 1st is fairly dull. 2nd is pure Naruto brilliance.



Takekura said:


> Looks like this is for true...
> *ZOMG! Kakashi Gaiden*



Eh?

Are there people actually thinking this will be Kakashi's Gaiden? Is this due to the random picture of Yondaime? 

It oculd just be because Naruto is Yondaime's legacy... 



Kuribo said:


> We should all email DB and ask them if they plan to sub it.



Yeah, what a fantastic idea.  It's not like they already answered that question a million times already. 
The answer for those that don't know is that Dattebayo... don't know. They've said that they're going to wait until the movie released and see how VIZ handle it. Depending on that, they'll decided whether to sub it or not.


----------



## namikaze uzumaki (Nov 30, 2008)

damn already another movie this 1 better be good and not like the 3rd naruto movie


----------



## Even (Nov 30, 2008)

If it's about Yondaime, it's bound to be awesome 
Kakashi Gaiden would be awesome too


----------



## koao (Nov 30, 2008)

The time I will see this is 2011-2012.  (when it comes out in DVD in U.S.) (by that time i would probably not watch it.)

DB's probably not going to sub it with their recent annoucement, and especially the other Naruto movie as well.

It's already been 10 years of Naruto? What?


----------



## calinz (Nov 30, 2008)

You place too much faith in Pierrot. If it's about yondaime it will probably ruin his image in ways you could never possibly imagine(they already gave Hiraishin to some fodder filler villain, so who knows what else is coming).

Personally I see this as nothing more than milking the cow for all its worth. They don't use the profits for the betterment of the anime, they just pour them into making the next movie, and the movie after that, and the one after that... It's probably gonna be another 5-6 years of movies with the same plots as the past 4 over and over again. The anime will be going for at least 5-6 more years with this pace so it's only natural that they have movies each year.

Just about the only good part a naruto movie has is its animation, which is superb and there's no denying that. I wish every episode of the anime could be as awesome in animation as a movie. It's really not that expensive considering the cash cow that naruto is, and one would think that the world's current most popular shounen(alongside OP) would have better animation than what we're getting at the moment.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 30, 2008)

I am excited, but I have no idea why. It isn't like they are going to toss in another Orochimaru cameo. I assume it is going to involve some other uninteresting female lead and Naruto coming to her rescue as well. Curious to see what supporting characters they decide to toss into this though.


----------



## Bad Zipper (Nov 30, 2008)

Takekura said:


> Looks like this is for true...
> *ZOMG! Kakashi Gaiden*



Don't say stuff like this..it only gets people's hopes up


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 30, 2008)

Let me guess their plot.

- A filler character run away from a danger.

- Naruto seen this filler character in trouble and starts banging about how he's stronger then all Hokages and making a bold promise of protecting that person.

- A major filler villian and Naruto fought each other and of course Naruto kicks that villian's butt.

- A filler character kiss Naruto as thank you gift (No matter if it is male or female) and goes back to his/her village.

Predictable, so predictable....


----------



## saiya-jin (Nov 30, 2008)

I think it would be pretty sweet if they were to re-tell some of the older arcs(Wave Country, Chuunin exams, etc) ala some of the latest One Piece movies.

Perhaps a re-telling of the Wave arc with Time-Skip characters and abilities? (Although that may take some tinkering to do...)


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 30, 2008)

woot ~~~~~~~~


----------



## saiya-jin (Nov 30, 2008)

Takekura said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by Takekura
> Looks like this is for true...
> *ZOMG! Kakashi Gaiden*



Would they be able to stretch that out into the size of a movie without adding filler, though? I don't want fillers in my Kakashi Gaiden. 


At most, Kakashi Gaiden would make a good TV movie, like the Bardock/Trunks specials for DBZ.


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 30, 2008)

Tatsuo said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> The movie will end with Naruto defeating the villain with a rasengan.



NO.....WAY!!!


----------



## Mider T (Nov 30, 2008)

koao said:


> It's already been 10 years of Naruto? What?



The manga was published back in 1999 so yeah.


----------



## Death-T (Nov 30, 2008)

saiya-jin said:


> Would they be able to stretch that out into the size of a movie without adding filler, though? I don't want fillers in my Kakashi Gaiden.
> 
> 
> At most, Kakashi Gaiden would make a good TV movie, like the Bardock/Trunks specials for DBZ.


 
I don't think some filler would be too bad. It could work out great if they could just extend on some fight scenes, and give us some more 4th Hokage kicking ass. (like Shippuden ep85 style) Even so, I would still prefer for it to be a TV special. But I think it could do alright as a movie too. 

I don't really think this will be Kakashi Gaiden anyway though. I mean, it has Naruto with a Rasengan on the picture. Er... I don't remember that in Kakashi Gaiden. >.< And I certainly dunno how they could fit that into the story. 

Anyway, I'm not really looking forward to the movie. I have actually like all the Naruto movies so far. So that's not why. The reason why is because I haven't even seen movie 5 yet and it will be forever before I see either of them. -_-


----------



## DattebaYAOI-chan♥ (Nov 30, 2008)

WOOT!! O dear gawd thats AWESOME!! I had noodeathey were already hard at work at a whole new movie! I better have seen the second one by then!x'D Ooooghh! Itwould be SO cool if Minato was in it!!

Kyaaa! Thanx for the info!


----------



## Neoreobeem (Nov 30, 2008)

This would be a good time to deal with some cannon stories that haven't seen the light in a while under Kishi's supervision. If not lets sit back and see what they come up with.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 30, 2008)

Yondaime will appear in a 5 second flashback but they will splash his face all over the previews in order to sell tickets


----------



## Mider T (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't understand why they start advertising this early though, everyone knows when it's coming so it's not like it's a surprise.



~RAGING BONER~ said:


> Yondaime will appear in a 5 second flashback but they will splash his face all over the previews in order to sell tickets



100% Prooved.


----------



## JJ (Nov 30, 2008)

Saiko said:


> Kakashi Gaiden !





Even said:


> If it's about Yondaime, it's bound to be awesome
> Kakashi Gaiden would be awesome too



I would trade this movie any day if it meant we could get Kakashi Gaiden animated.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 30, 2008)

Indeed, it would be very smart on their part if they did.    Better than overglorified filler.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 30, 2008)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> Yondaime will appear in a 5 second flashback but they will splash his face all over the previews in order to sell tickets


the sad truth


----------



## Kuribo (Nov 30, 2008)

Catterix said:


> Yeah, what a fantastic idea.  It's not like they already answered that question a million times already.
> The answer for those that don't know is that Dattebayo... don't know. They've said that they're going to wait until the movie released and see how VIZ handle it. Depending on that, they'll decided whether to sub it or not.


I thought the sarcasm there would be pretty clear, as I said we should ALL email them. Everyone knows DB loves answering the same questions over and over.


----------



## Derlaine (Nov 30, 2008)

LOL everyone's comments is great; so glad to see I'm not the only one disappointed with Naruto movies ;D;


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 30, 2008)

Derlaine said:


> LOL everyone's comments is great; so glad to see I'm not the only one disappointed with Naruto movies ;D;


naruto movies are just overrated fillers


----------



## Hazardous (Nov 30, 2008)

♠Uchiha Goddess♠ said:


> naruto movies are just overrated fillers



I agree with this


----------



## Klue (Nov 30, 2008)

SoldaT said:


> ^It's not spoiler. It's confirmed.



lol, damn it SoldaT, I wasn't ready, now my keyboard is soaked 


Screw Naruto, why won't they stretch the Kakashi Gaiden story and make a movie out of it. It would be perfect


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 30, 2008)

blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarg


----------



## Catterix (Nov 30, 2008)

Kuribo said:


> I thought the sarcasm there would be pretty clear, as I said we should ALL email them. Everyone knows DB loves answering the same questions over and over.



Sorry. I had suspected, but with the amount of people who honestly seem to think emailing redundant questions like this would actually help in some way, I get lost. Sorry, looking back, yes it was pretty clear, but I wanted to get in there quick in case some fanboy actually thought this was a good idea.



calinz said:


> You place too much faith in Pierrot. If it's about yondaime it will probably ruin his image in ways you could never possibly imagine(they already gave Hiraishin to some fodder filler villain, so who knows what else is coming).
> 
> Personally I see this as nothing more than milking the cow for all its worth. They don't use the profits for the betterment of the anime, they just pour them into making the next movie, and the movie after that, and the one after that... It's probably gonna be another 5-6 years of movies with the same plots as the past 4 over and over again. The anime will be going for at least 5-6 more years with this pace so it's only natural that they have movies each year.
> 
> Just about the only good part a naruto movie has is its animation, which is superb and there's no denying that. I wish every episode of the anime could be as awesome in animation as a movie. It's really not that expensive considering the cash cow that naruto is, and one would think that the world's current most popular shounen(alongside OP) would have better animation than what we're getting at the moment.



Oh really? And where, may I ask, did you find this out? Do you work at Pierrot or are you simply psychic? Because do to my very broad knowledge of anime, it's a generally accepted fact that the money from a movie _does_ go to benefitting the show budget-wise. The amount of profit they make from the movie is usually 4x what the movie cost, 80% of which usually goes to funding an episode. You do realise just how expensive animation is, right?

And have you not been watching Shippuuden recently, 81 onwards, this has been a completely different show. And even before that, for the last 25 or so episodes, we've had some pretty damn supreme animation as a regular part of the show, whilst the average level for "badly animated episodes" has raised greatly. Episodes 82 and 85 had animation that was on the whole, far better than the average Naruto movie.

And the reason why the animation isn't always supreme is because it is what you said; a cashcow. This is a business. Every studio is out to make money, as is every single company in the world. They have to limit the amount of money they can put into each episode due to the risk it could have. The Naruto movies usually cost around 13 episodes worth. On average. Naruto is nowhere near the cashcow that One Piece is, and Studio Pierrot is nothing like the studio that Toei is. Point is, we are getting very good animation now, but it's still and will always be long-running shounen quality animation.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 30, 2008)

i cant understand why they spend chapters and movies with filler crap while they have kakashi gaiden...i mean, its already made, they dont even need to create the history


----------



## Kuribo (Nov 30, 2008)

Catterix said:


> Sorry. I had suspected, but with the amount of people who honestly seem to think emailing redundant questions like this would actually help in some way, I get lost. Sorry, looking back, yes it was pretty clear, but I wanted to get in there quick in case some fanboy actually thought this was a good idea.


Yeah, your reasoning makes sense. I just wanted to clear up that I'm not one of those people who constantly pesters DB with stupid questions.

DB might sub the movie if Viz doesn't show any signs of doing it themselves, but I wouldn't get my hopes up. Surely it'll get subbed by someone one way or the other. Only time will tell.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 30, 2008)

Well like the DB folk said, there hasn't been anything that shows Viz or TV Tokyo is going to rush out the movies, even if Movie 5's DVDs go on sale in April.   Right now, Viz haven't even gotten around to dubbing Movie 4 yet. 

All in all, it's most likely DB will end up Subbing Movie 5.   Because it's doubtful that Viz will sale Movie 5 Sub-only.


Movie 6, could be the first movie to be similtaniously sold in Japan and overseas.   And could set future standards for Anime Movie releases.


----------



## AkiraDono (Nov 30, 2008)

i don't know about you guys, but i thought the other movies were great... and i'm looking forward to the 5th one.


----------



## Ibb (Nov 30, 2008)

As long as this isn't anything like movie three, I'll be happy. Movies one and four were the best in my opinion, 1) Naruto helps a hot chick 2) and the "magic Rasengan" are done in a believable manner.

By the way, movie five (the one with Sasuke) didn't end with a Rasengan, apparently. What makes you guys think that this one is going to end with one?

Who do you guys think the side characters are going to be in this next movie. Shikamaru, Kankuro, and Gaara were in the second. Lee was in the third. Neji and Lee were in the fourth. Hinata (she didn't do shit) and Sasuke were in the fifth.

EDIT: Oh and nice new sig Uchiha Goddess.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 30, 2008)

So... Anyone know why they have Naruto spelled in the top right corner as... Narutŭ?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 1, 2008)

i wonder in wich timeline movie six will be based.


----------



## Xion (Dec 1, 2008)

Another long, kind of good Naruto movie? Well at least we know we will never see it...especially if DB stops subbing them.


----------



## moonlitinuyasha1985 (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm ok with it, as long as there's no filler-rasengan crap. But, if it's anything like Inuyasha the Movie 3, it'll definately be about the main character's dad! And I really hope they make a movie about Kakashi Gaiden! That'd be so cool!


----------



## Klue (Dec 1, 2008)

Naw, I fully welcome a new filler Rasengan


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Dec 1, 2008)

The real question here gaiz is, whether it will be better or worse than the other Narutu movies?


----------



## KohZa (Dec 1, 2008)

G.O.A.T. said:


> The real question here gaiz is, whether it will be better or worse than the other Narutu movies?


until the trailer is out,we won't know but i don't expect it to be better.still i look foward to this movie


----------



## Kiyoka (Dec 1, 2008)

*flashback*

Yondaime: "Hmmmmmm"

*end flashback*


----------



## Catterix (Dec 1, 2008)

Well I can only hope that they will actually do something special for this movie, if they really are celebrating the manga's 10th birthday.


----------



## Fleecy (Dec 1, 2008)

I really, REALLY hope the movie doesn't crap out the following pattern like it has for the past 5:

- Involve a really spoilt/bitchy/bratty/cold character that Naruto befriends and converts
- A weird, filler Rasengan
- Focuse on Naruto's relationship with a STUPID FILLER CHARACTER instead of accompanying characters (i.e. Sakura, Lee, Hinata, or whoever else is in the movie at the time)
- Sentimental corny crap that involves said STUPID FILLER CHARACTER
- A gang of fugly fillains (though the 4th movie's villains looked okay for the most part)
- Sparse action scenes (need more, and spread out)

But, since this is a Naruto movie, it will probably fit most or all the criteria.


----------



## Si Style (Dec 1, 2008)

Well so far the movies have dealt with;
- Actresses
- Knights
- Royalty in a world that exists without royalty

Who knows, maybe Naruto has to help a clown who isn't funny anymore because ninjas killed his family. Naruto's way of the ninja might restore his witisims with WoF, nindos and other bullshite.
But some evil dude wants to rid the world of happiness and wants to kill all parents so that everyone is sad.
Naruto kills him with a Rasengan that has bells on it and imbued with the power of laughter.


----------



## Vanity (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm not surprised. Is this the 5th or 6th one now?

I still haven't watched any of them so I'm definitly not interested in this one either. I'll probably never watch it because I don't watch filler unless it has Deidara in it. If Deidara is in it I'll watch it but the chances of Deidara being in it are probably pretty low.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 1, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I'm not surprised. Is this the 5th or 6th one now?
> 
> I still haven't watched any of them so I'm definitly not interested in this one either. I'll probably never watch it because I don't watch filler unless it has Deidara in it. If Deidara is in it I'll watch it but the chances of Deidara being in it are probably pretty low.



6th one.

That's really a stupid reason to not watch, if you don't mind me saying.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 1, 2008)

We get movies every year. What's surprising about it?


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 1, 2008)

Si Style said:


> Well so far the movies have dealt with;
> - Actresses
> - Knights
> *- Royalty in a world that exists without royalty.*



You know, Tsunade is a princess.


----------



## saiya-jin (Dec 1, 2008)

If this movie does have Kakashi Gaiden in it, then I'm thinking it might be something like Naruto, Sakura, *insert Sai and/or random Konoha nin here*, and Kakashi on a mission, and something along the way causes Kakashi to remember the story and then tell it to Naruto and Co.

...or just keep it to himself in a flashback.

Meanwhile, Naruto and Co. are fighting some filler villain who *GASP* has some ties to Orochimaru, and therefore, NOES WAR SASGHEY IS! They fight, Naruto befriends some filler guy, Kakashi flashbacks some more, They fight some more, Kakashi finishes his flashback, and Naruto uber-rasengans the filler villain into the next dimension.


----------



## Spica (Dec 2, 2008)

Mider T said:


> 6th one.
> 
> That's really a stupid reason to not watch, if you don't mind me saying.



Pfft, most girls only watch it for the bishies. Kyasurin's for Deidara, I for Itachi AND Deidara. And Hidan. 

It's like Baywatch.


----------



## Hylian (Dec 2, 2008)

looking at the poster, it looks like yondaime might play part of the movie.. as a flashback at most

instead of naruto killing the villian with a rasengan, how about he transform into kyuubi instead? or how about someone else kills the villain whos NOT naruto


----------



## Vanity (Dec 2, 2008)

Mider T said:


> 6th one.
> 
> That's really a stupid reason to not watch, if you don't mind me saying.



Well it's not just that. They're also filler.

Perhaps I'll watch them when I'm bored. I guess I'm curious about at least 1 or 2 of them....I don't know about all of them though. :/


----------



## KohZa (Dec 2, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Well it's not just that. They're also filler.
> 
> Perhaps I'll watch them when I'm bored. I guess I'm curious about at least 1 or 2 of them....I don't know about all of them though. :/


well try movie 1 and 2.these ignore movie 3 and 4.......(movie 4 has some good fight though )


----------



## Klue (Dec 2, 2008)

G.O.A.T. said:


> The real question here gaiz is, whether it will be better or worse than the other Narutu movies?



Worst, obviously :xzaru


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 2, 2008)

Klue said:


> Naw, I fully welcome a new filler Rasengan


same here i love them




Si Style said:


> Well so far the movies have dealt with;
> - Actresses
> - Knights
> - *Royalty in a world that exists without royalty*


how you know that? wend we only mostly seen 1 part of a continent in naruto.


----------



## Si Style (Dec 2, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> You know, Tsunade is a princess.



Princess of what exactly?

And don't tell me Konoha because that would mean that Konoha had a monarchy in which Hokage was 'King', in which there would have been two instances in their history that they've had two Kings which simply doesn't happen. Even if that were to happen, Tsunade is Hokage now so technically she's "Queen"
If she's the princess to the only literal comparison anything Naruto has refered to as a King, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



which is the younger generation of Konoha; that makes her the 50 year old daughter of several hundred kids. Wrap your head around that.




So calling Tsunade princess is probably a westernisation for something Japanese that we don't have a word for, like a colloquialism. She's not part of any kind of royal hierarchy.



Linkdarkside said:


> how you know that? wend we only mostly seen 1 part of a continent in naruto.



You know what? You might be right. But why would Kishimoto hide something so seemingly important? and what need is there for a royal family when Hokage fills every roll that a royal family might?
I also like to think that Naruto is original enough not to have Kings and Queens...this isn't Harry Potter


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Dec 2, 2008)

ahw, Anime movies... 

you got to love them


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 2, 2008)

Ibb said:


> By the way, movie five (the one with Sasuke) didn't end with a Rasengan, apparently. What makes you guys think that this one is going to end with one?


 orly i read a review that said that naruto defeated the main villain whit a power up rasengan.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 2, 2008)

i am excited to watch movie 5


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 2, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> You know, Tsunade is a princess.



Thats just a nickname, because she is the grand daughter of the Konoha founder!


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 2, 2008)

Nope, she is a princess.  Daughters and Granddaughters of Chieftains can also be called Princesses.   This was standard even in Japan.


----------



## Splyte (Dec 2, 2008)

♠Uchiha Goddess♠ said:


> i am excited to watch movie 5



OMG FLYING NINJAS. they come from the village hidden in the clear blue sky!!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 3, 2008)

Catterix said:


> And the reason why the animation isn't always supreme is because it is what you said; a cashcow. This is a business. Every studio is out to make money, as is every single company in the world. They have to limit the amount of money they can put into each episode due to the risk it could have. The Naruto movies usually cost around 13 episodes worth. On average.* Naruto is nowhere near the cashcow that One Piece is*, and Studio Pierrot is nothing like the studio that Toei is. Point is, we are getting very good animation now, but it's still and will always be long-running shounen quality animation.


yeah in japan, Naruto make more money world wide than One Piece does.


----------



## tdsuchiha (Dec 3, 2008)

Any link to the pic of the this new  movie ???


----------



## ninjaneko (Dec 3, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Nope, she is a princess.  Daughters and Granddaughters of Chieftains can also be called Princesses.   This was standard even in Japan.


I think Temari should be called, "Temari-hime"  (But apparently being a Kage's child isn't enough to get a title like that.)


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 3, 2008)

Well, she sure looks like one. 



Si Style said:


> Princess of what exactly?
> 
> And don't tell me Konoha because that would mean that Konoha had a monarchy in which Hokage was 'King', in which there would have been two instances in their history that they've had two Kings which simply doesn't happen. Even if that were to happen, Tsunade is Hokage now so technically she's "Queen"
> If she's the princess to the only literal comparison anything Naruto has refered to as a King,
> ...



You are thinking too much of King = Ruler (and not being the one ruled over), and Princesses = Daughter of the King.

In Japan, the daughters of the Emperor, the daughters of the Daimyo's, and daughters of the Shogun's were all regarded as Princesses.   *Which basically the same in European Monarchies).

Besides, even if being the daughter of the Shodai wasn't criteria for being called a princess, what's to say that Tsunade's mother or grandmother wasn't a princess and married into the Shodai's family?


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 3, 2008)

Splyte said:


> OMG FLYING NINJAS. they come from the village hidden in the clear blue sky!!





i was like "wtf" when i heard about this shit for the first time


----------



## Jyuukenbu (Dec 3, 2008)

Woohoo, another incredibly wacky Rasengan that makes no sense whatsoever which will obliterate the villain who will have a personality that's as flat as a can of lukewarm Pepsi.  

How exciting.


----------



## Yoburi (Dec 3, 2008)

Another Sasuke movie?


----------



## Klue (Dec 3, 2008)

♠Uchiha Goddess♠ said:


> i am excited to watch movie 5



Shirtless Sauce raping you?


----------



## Catterix (Dec 4, 2008)

Klue said:


> Shirtless Sauce raping you?



On naked chips


----------



## LoT (Dec 4, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]NtIUDAlS2XI[/YOUTUBE]There is the Moviepreview in the end.

But the "Monster" they fight looks like the Sanbi ...
A Fillerarc and a Movie about the Sanbi?


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 4, 2008)

I trust you are not mistaking the next Filler Arc Preview with the Movie, because the Sanbi was shown in the filler arc preview, but the movie monster is something else.  Sorta reminds me of the Movie 4 Monsters.


----------



## LoT (Dec 4, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> I trust you are not mistaking the next Filler Arc Preview with the Movie, because the Sanbi was shown in the filler arc preview, but the movie monster is something else.  Sorta reminds me of the Movie 4 Monsters.




1:29. The second before Team Guy punch in.
The silhouette of the "Shadow"(?) they punch looks IMO alot like
​
Just the eye is on the wrong side.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 4, 2008)

Would be messed up if the Sixth Movie ends up being the rehash of the filler arc.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 4, 2008)

Klue said:


> Shirtless Sauce raping you?






 yes xD


----------



## Devid (Dec 5, 2008)

I am excited to watch the movie.This movie is the Fifth one.all the 4 movies was Great.The Graphics was good.The animation of the movie was quite good.


----------



## Fleecy (Dec 6, 2008)

Since this is Naruto's 10th anniversery, _maybe_ they'll make it better this time, plot-wise (I had no problems with the animations or fights, after all--simply the infrequency of fights). The short trailer makes the new movie look very much like it should be anticipated. I'm crossing my fingers there will be no central filler character involved. Judging from the preview, only the Konoha 12 will be the stars of the movie, and that's how it should be. Everyone's assembling for real, possibly.


----------



## StarcloudDriver (Dec 6, 2008)

Perhaps Sixth Movie is about the revelation of the Forth's true identity to Naruto?


----------



## irRonnie (Dec 7, 2008)

That would mess with canon stuff so, no.


----------



## githkfxs (Dec 7, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> If anything, I want to see Kyubified Naruto end the movie villain isstead of Love Rasengan, Moon Rasengan, Biscuit Rasengan , Sasuke Rasengan, Bomb Rasengan and etc.




I LOLD so hard when I read your thread. I could nt agree more geeeeeeez your HARLARIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## calimike (Dec 17, 2008)

new trailer...


----------



## miforever (Dec 18, 2008)

calimike said:


> new trailer...



my crappy translation:

Created by Kishimoto Masashi
~~~Shounen Jump~~~

NARUTO -Naruto-
Series 10th aniversary performance

The will to succeed Hokage

See with you own eyes the Konoha warriors' way of life


Naruto Shippuuden Movie
Summer 2009
the 4th big battle of the ninja world start.


Any corrections to the above are welcomed


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 18, 2008)

i hope the movie art will be like the trailer
cuz IMO the art direction for shippuden movies sucks


----------



## adam5aby (Dec 18, 2008)

is that the saanbi in the movie?


what the hell is going on?


this 3 tails is appearing everywhere now


----------



## Monna (Dec 18, 2008)

I hope Sasuke isn't in this movie.


----------



## insane111 (Dec 18, 2008)

Why are you reading my old posts? Freak.


----------



## Catterix (Dec 18, 2008)

adam5aby said:


> is that the saanbi in the movie?
> 
> 
> what the hell is going on?
> ...



No, I very much doubt it's the 3 tails.

Am I going crazy? I cannot see the resemblance at all. It's a large monster, but other than that... Yet so many people keep thinking it's Sanbi?!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 19, 2008)

the monster is probably a spirit summon

the only spirit summons so far in Naruto is Tayuya 3 ogres and Amachi Sea monster.


----------



## winryrocabell (Dec 20, 2008)

Another movie ?


----------



## KohZa (Dec 22, 2008)

winryrocabell said:


> Another movie ?


yes another movie


----------



## Xion (Dec 22, 2008)

They should make a movie about Pain where he rapes everything in existence violently.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 22, 2008)

so not the sanbi??


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 22, 2008)

Are they ever going to come up with a good plot for a change?


----------



## ninjaneko (Apr 1, 2009)

That storyline actually sounds like it has potential (though I know it will be as lame as every other Naruto movie ever made).

And because it mentions Kakashi specifically, I'm going to pre-empt everyone by saying, "KG!!!" (lol, we're never getting kakashi gaiden >_<)


----------



## insane111 (Apr 1, 2009)

A somewhat promising plot? This cannot be.

Don't worry the culprits will turn out to be 4 random villains and 1 huge monster from some village that doesn't exist. Did I mention that the huge monster will be killed by a variation of Rasengan at the end?

Or it really could be OMG KAKASHI GAIDEN


----------



## Even (Apr 2, 2009)

damn, that plot actually sounds good :amazed

hopefully they won't screw it up...


----------



## Catterix (Apr 2, 2009)

I kind of like the sounding of that plot. It relates to the increasing amount of politics that's been happening in the series. Also relates to the amount of actual paranoia there is in the world, I wouldn't be surprised if something like that happened in our world. Like, America, which most countries aren't fond of already, somehow remains unscathed after a violent war, could suddenly become a villain in the eyes of the hurt countries.

However, I'm sure they're ready to screw it up with a team of personality-free villains following a big guy with a large chin, who will end up enjoying an anal-inserted rasengan.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 2, 2009)

I decided to look at that short trailer again and was wondering if anyone can tell if that's Hirofumi Suzuki art. The shot of team 10 reminded me a lot of him, although Shikamaru's hairline is drawn terribly so Id on't know.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Apr 2, 2009)

Movie sound interesting. Looks like Kakashi will have a big role in it. Can't wait to hear more about it.


----------



## geG (Apr 2, 2009)

insane111 said:


> I decided to look at that short trailer again and was wondering if anyone can tell if that's Hirofumi Suzuki art. The shot of team 10 reminded me a lot of him, although Shikamaru's hairline is drawn terribly so Id on't know.


----------



## Mana (Apr 2, 2009)

Their referring to those with Bloodline limits correct? If so I wouldn't call losing an entire clan undamaged. Other than the Hyuga clan (and the girl from the fillers if anyone would count that) how many others in Kononha have them?

Still sounds interesting.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 2, 2009)

ya the one that really shows art and the story is the 1:30 trailer they put out closer to release.


----------



## UndrDog (Apr 2, 2009)

Wait, Kiba featured in a movie!?  No wai!  ...oh wait.  They all are.  Nevermind.


----------



## Ibb (Apr 3, 2009)

Kakashi might be important in this movie? Now that is a surprise.

I'm actually looking forward to this.


----------



## calimike (Apr 3, 2009)

Kakashi is leave village for villagers' sake. If he don't leave Konoha, then enemy will destroy villages. I thought enemy is after Naruto


----------



## geG (Apr 4, 2009)

Full new scan for the movie:



The title is something like "Inheritors of the Will of Fire". Also it confirms the rumor that Murata will be the director.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 4, 2009)

i like all the characters on the side. Hopefully someone fully translates this. One thing i do understand is the movie is in theaters August 1. Also that april 9 is 2 episodes which is old news. i bet the pic in number 3 is how the dvd will look next april and is the promo pic too i bet. also whats the red arrow pointing to?


----------



## insane111 (Apr 4, 2009)

so we'll get Kakashi Gaiden in July at the very latest since it's confirmed to be airing BEFORE the movie.

I'm curious to see where they'll put it.. I can't think of any good spots  Maybe place a filler scene that triggers it into the gap left in ch 346


----------



## ninjaneko (Apr 4, 2009)

It says there'll be a promo ("preliminary announcement") for the movie @ 7PM, April 9. Also, Puffy is doing the theme song for the movie.


(lol, Teen Titans)


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 4, 2009)

Geg said:


> Full new scan for the movie:
> 
> 
> 
> The title is something like "Inheritors of the Will of Fire". Also it confirms the rumor that Murata will be the director.



Someone translate that scan!


----------



## Plot Hole (Apr 4, 2009)

Geg said:


> Full new scan for the movie:
> 
> 
> 
> The title is something like "Inheritors of the Will of Fire". Also it confirms the rumor that Murata will be the director.



Why does Hinata have black hair in that picture?


----------



## Mike3584 (Apr 4, 2009)

saiya-jin said:


> Would they be able to stretch that out into the size of a movie without adding filler, though? I don't want fillers in my Kakashi Gaiden.
> 
> 
> At most, Kakashi Gaiden would make a good TV movie, like the Bardock/Trunks specials for DBZ.



There's no possible way there wouldn't be filler, even in the best episodes that follow canon there's always anime only material. Besides, I would definitely want to see some well done, well directed anime only material, especially including the characters that we'll only ever get to see this one time.


----------



## Ibb (Apr 5, 2009)

Plot Hole said:


> Why does Hinata have black hair in that picture?



It isn't black, Shikamaru and Neji have black hair, Hinata's is just darker then usual. It still has a dark "navy blue" tint to it.


Which episodes did Murata/team 11 do again?


----------



## calimike (Apr 5, 2009)

I found this one...


> ●新作アニメ映画『劇場版 NARUTO-ナルト- 疾風伝 火の意志を継ぐ者』が、2009年8月1日（土）に公開決定！！。下記のサイトでは、プロモーション映像を配信中！。


Sunuvmann


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 5, 2009)

That's old news. Plus everywhere it's saying oh promo video on that site but it's still the same one.


----------



## MossMan (Apr 5, 2009)

The art looks great!  The story seems a cut above the usual plot as well.

That scan with all the characters on the right looks awesome, I'd like to see a cleaned, textless version of it sometime.


----------



## calimike (Apr 5, 2009)

ANN:


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 5, 2009)

Once again old news.


----------



## moonlitinuyasha1985 (Apr 5, 2009)

calimike said:


> ANN:



Huh, I was kinda hoping it'd be about Kakashi Gaiden.


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 5, 2009)

ninjaneko said:


> It says there'll be a promo ("preliminary announcement") for the movie @ 7PM, April 9. Also, Puffy is doing the theme song for the movie.
> 
> 
> (lol, Teen Titans)



Puffy? Boooo! I hate puffy, all their music is terrible and oh yeah they're tone deaf


----------



## Ibb (Apr 6, 2009)

And still no one answers my question about which episodes Masahiko Murata/Team 11 made....


----------



## insane111 (Apr 6, 2009)

Ibb said:


> And still no one answers my question about which episodes Masahiko Murata/Team 11 made....



35, 42, and 55

not sure if Murata worked on 26 or not, but I don't think he did


----------



## Viciousness (Apr 6, 2009)

kakoishii said:


> Puffy? Boooo! I hate puffy, all their music is terrible and oh yeah they're tone deaf



They sound like a 70s band. so long as they dont break out with Save the Earth.
But to go with a comical theme for what sounds to be the most serious story yet in a naruto movie is surprising. Then again all naruto film themes are played at the end of the movie, so I guess that means expect a happy ending..as usual.



Geg said:


> Full new scan for the movie:
> 
> 
> 
> The title is something like "Inheritors of the Will of Fire". Also it confirms the rumor that Murata will be the director.



Well I get why Hinata and Neji's teams are involved considering the film is Kekkei Genkai centric. And I guess team 7 used to have one, and their leader ran off. Considering Kakashi may be one of the few Kekkei Genkai transplant recipients I have an idea what this may be about, and why they are animating the Kakashi Gaiden all of a sudden.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rin
*Spoiler*: __ 



It may be taboo to transplant one, or a forbidden jutsu that wasn't passed down..of course Tsunade would know how, but I'm guessing her disappearance/death may have had something to do with her transplanting that eye..if shes alive maybe she's being used by the guys who caught her to do more..and will sacrifice herself at the films end (of course that probably won't go with the music theme so I'm probably way off base)





 I hope kishimoto is involved in the movie, though its pretty unlikely. And is it just me or did Lee and Tenten get haircuts?


----------



## MS81 (Apr 6, 2009)

insane111 said:


> 35, 42, and 55
> 
> not sure if Murata worked on 26 or not, but I don't think he did



I know he did episode 42 that looks like his art.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 6, 2009)

Site for movie:


----------



## geG (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah, Murata didn't do 26. Just 35, 42, and 55.

Also according to 2ch there are some goods coming out that suggest that Gaara will be in the movie too.


----------



## Ibb (Apr 6, 2009)

insane111 said:


> 35, 42, and 55
> 
> not sure if Murata worked on 26 or not, but I don't think he did





Geg said:


> Yeah, Murata didn't do 26. Just 35, 42, and 55.
> 
> Also according to 2ch there are some goods coming out that suggest that Gaara will be in the movie too.



Thanks.

Also, Gaara, wow. *Who isn't going to be in this movie?*


----------



## Sen (Apr 7, 2009)

So far 

I think the movies are repetitive, but I do enjoy watching them and I think the last one was the best so far, so hopefully this one will be pretty entertaining as well


----------



## Even (Apr 7, 2009)

Gaara's in it too?? sounds awesome  I guess Temari and Kankuro will get the screentime they asked for too


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> No info yet, huh.
> 
> Well, expect another corny storyline of Naruto being sent out to "protect" someone and defeating the villian with another "Special" Rasengan.



OMG SPOILERS


----------



## Viciousness (Apr 7, 2009)

Even said:


> Gaara's in it too?? sounds awesome  I guess Temari and Kankuro will get the screentime they asked for too



they've been in one already. 2 and 4. How bout someone who hasn't had a shot like...well damn can't think of anyone their year. Older folk then? Anko...


----------



## Ibb (Apr 8, 2009)

DrunkenYoshimaster said:


> they've been in one already. 2 and 4. How bout someone who hasn't had a shot like...well damn can't think of anyone their year. Older folk then? Anko...



Temari's never been in a movie (unless you count the five seconds at the end of #4), Kankuro and Gaara were in number two (pre-shippuden) and they both got major fights, but no Temari. 

Chouji, Kiba, Ino, Temari, Shino, Tenten, Sai, and Hinata have never had more then a cameo appearance in a movie. They've never had anything major.


----------



## Sunabozu (Apr 8, 2009)

Let's hope that the movie introduces a new jinchuuriki or something, it's better than nothing


----------



## Even (Apr 8, 2009)

DrunkenYoshimaster said:


> they've been in one already. 2 and 4. How bout someone who hasn't had a shot like...well damn can't think of anyone their year. Older folk then? Anko...



I was referring to the omake at the end of the Rescue Gaara arc, where Temari and Kankuro were pissed at Kishimoto/the makers of the anime for not giving them enough screentime


----------



## zantha (Apr 8, 2009)

i cant wait do fine out more about the film. it will be cool to see the konoha 11 fight toegther, sort off.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 8, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> You mean Kakashi Gaiden.


yeah..  actually that would be really nice.


----------



## Viciousness (Apr 8, 2009)

Ibb said:


> Temari's never been in a movie (unless you count the five seconds at the end of #4), Kankuro and Gaara were in number two (pre-shippuden) and they both got major fights, but no Temari.
> 
> Chouji, Kiba, Ino, Temari, Shino, Tenten, Sai, and Hinata have never had more then a cameo appearance in a movie. They've never had anything major.



yeah I do remember because I was waiting for her to show up and felt jipped in movie 2 when she didnt. She deserves a major role. As do they all, but I took note when they all appeared..but was Sai's role in movie 5 IE shipuuden 2 really just a cameo? I was waiting till next month to find out.

I made that last post half asleep on some superstition I've allowed to get into my subconscious the past few years that even numbers are bad luck so I have to end the night with an odd number of posts, no matter how incoherent or pointless my last post may be.


----------



## Ibb (Apr 8, 2009)

サソリ said:


> Let's hope that the movie introduces a new jinchuuriki or something, it's better than nothing



Sora. 'nuff said.



DrunkenYoshimaster said:


> yeah I do remember because I was waiting for her to show up and felt jipped in movie 2 when she didnt. She deserves a major role. As do they all, but I took note when they all appeared..but was Sai's role in movie 5 IE shipuuden 2 really just a cameo? I was waiting till next month to find out.



Well, in Shippuden 2 Sai, Shino, and Shikamaru (team S) apparently go off and have a side story where they wrap up some of the stray plot lines. But really the only thing of importance in movie 5 was Naruto and Sasuke teamed up to fight random filler villain number 23463. Me saying "just a cameo" may have been to harsh, it was a cameo with plot.

I'll be honest, I've only read the plot overview for #5 and seen clips and I haven't seen the movie yet. So I could be wrong.

-----------
I'm actually really looking forward to this next one, #6, because they're advertising practically the entire case. Last movie advertisements where ZOMG SASUKE and filler person, and that's what we pretty much got.

The first commercial for this one had Ino with some exploding notes on a string aka a filler move/attack. This means that she's most likely going to have at least one fight where she uses said attack, and that is just so awesome, gives me hope for the entire cast.

Only thing that worries me about this movie is that the director might be biting off more then he can chew with all these characters.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 9, 2009)

^Also, Hinata was heavily involved.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 9, 2009)

new trailer didnt show much. Pretty lame to me nothing new really. Think more is coming the 16th. I dont know yet though. Might be something else.


----------



## hussamb (Apr 9, 2009)

sorry i have to say it, i didnt go it in very long time

ZOMG KAKASHI GAINDEN


----------



## El Torero (Apr 9, 2009)

I think Hinata can have some importance in the movie. After all, the stuff is about clans with bloodline jutsus


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 9, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> I think Hinata can have some importance in the movie. After all, the stuff is about clans with bloodline jutsus



I hope so. Hinata needs to do some importance and fighting or else.


----------



## CHEH (Apr 9, 2009)

actually i think it is going to focus on them saving kakashi
judging from the trailer shown with this week's episode


----------



## Ibb (Apr 9, 2009)

NEW TRAILER?!? 

 I didn't see it, I was to busy sleeping to watch new Naruto episodes.



Mider T said:


> ^Also, Hinata was heavily involved.



Yeah, Hinata was advertised as being part of Naruto's team or whatever, but she wasn't really in the movie. 

Midway: "I'll go over there for awhile."
Climax: "Okay, I'm back, did I miss anything?"



Sakata Gintoki said:


> I think Hinata can have some importance in the movie. After all, the stuff is about clans with bloodline jutsus



Neji will be the damsel in distress.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 10, 2009)

I didn't want to link this one, but apparently this was the only guy to record the interview/trailer.. 
warning: GOD AWFUL quality
_Don't Lose Sight_


----------



## Davit (Apr 10, 2009)

here is the new trailer high quality just skip the naruto opening and it shows the interview as well as the new trailer..if u want to see the trailer skip to around the 4 minute mark


----------



## TadloS (Apr 10, 2009)

Davit said:


> here is the new trailer high quality just skip the naruto opening and it shows the interview as well as the new trailer..if u want to see the trailer skip to around the 4 minute mark
> 
> Link removed



Oh, thanks for the link. And imo pretty awesome quality(animation/artwork) of this movie. But well it's just teaser, so don't giving high hopes godly animation. Though I heard that Suzuki directing this movie.  Is that true?


----------



## Even (Apr 11, 2009)

It's not Suzuki, but Murata. Murata is the director of Team 11, who have given us some quite godly animated episodes in the past


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 11, 2009)

great
i'm happy they changed the really bad art direction

now
that looks really good


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 11, 2009)

*



			It's not Suzuki, but Murata. Murata is the director of Team 11, who have given us some quite godly animated episodes in the past
		
Click to expand...

No wonder that shading was looks like episode 35 toward the end*


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 11, 2009)

i hope this doesnt turn into movie 4 where everyone else does stuff and naruto does nothing.


----------



## Ibb (Apr 11, 2009)

Dbgohan08 said:


> i hope this doesnt turn into movie 4 where everyone else does stuff and naruto does nothing.



Naruto did things in movie four. He had more action then Neji and Sakura at least, battled that one water (girl?), battled the army of stone dudes, kinda helped defeat the ultimate evil. But yeah, movie four didn't really understand Naruto's fighting style or character so they turned him into a goof who "changes people and gets them to do the cool stuff for him." Only character who out shined Naruto in terms of battle was Lee who actually got an okay fight, okay not good, who has a simple fighting style that every one can understand. Hey at least Naruto got some girly action after the movie.

Your concern is justified for this movie for a different reason. They have so many characters, the entire cast as a matter of fact, that some of them are bond to get left behind, or at the very least less screen time then everyone else. The question is "how much of the series and characters does the creator understand?" We know that the person in charge is a very good animator so at the very least the movie will look good. From the episodes this guy created we can at least say that he knows what Naruto's character is like, but I haven't seen him do any action episodes yet so we have no idea how well Naruto's fighting style is going to be represented.


----------



## Mai♥ (Apr 11, 2009)

If this has parts of the Kakashi Gaiden in, it should hopefully be a decent movie. 
Still waiting to watch the 5th movie though.


----------



## adam5aby (Apr 13, 2009)

wait...where the hell are people getting the idea that this has kakashi gaiden in it?

all i saw was one scene of kakashi turning his head...please don't tell me this is the basis of your claims??!?


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 13, 2009)

There was something that said Kakashi Gaiden was in some way related to the movie, but I think it got mistranslated at first as saying that KG would be partially in the movie or something. It's more likely that KG is somehow relevant to whatever Kakashi is doing in the movie.


----------



## Bellville (Apr 13, 2009)

adam5aby said:


> wait...where the hell are people getting the idea that this has kakashi gaiden in it?
> 
> all i saw was one scene of kakashi turning his head...please don't tell me this is the basis of your claims??!?



From what I've read, Kakashi Gaiden will be referenced somehow in the movie, and apparently it will be airing in the anime shortly before the new Shippuden Movie will be released in theaters. Its speculated to be airing sometime around July, and the movie will be in theaters in August.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 13, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> There was something that said Kakashi Gaiden was in some way related to the movie, but I think it got mistranslated at first as saying that KG would be partially in the movie or something. It's more likely that KG is somehow relevant to whatever Kakashi is doing in the movie.



The poster said something like "Watch Kakashi Gaiden on TV to enjoy the movie more". 

Maybe they'll actually show something important like how Kakashi gained MS, since the manga is apparently never going to do it.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 13, 2009)

insane111 said:


> Maybe they'll actually show something important like how Kakashi gained MS, since the manga is apparently never going to do it.



Ha, yeah right. The movies, or even the TV show filler, are not going to do important stuff like that or even any real character development, because it could end up contradicting what kishimoto wants to do in the manga.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 13, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> Ha, yeah right. The movies, or even the TV show filler, are not going to do important stuff like that or even any real character development, because it could end up contradicting what kishimoto wants to do in the manga.



the only reason I say that is because someone said Kishi is involved in the plot of this movie, but I have yet to see any confirmation of that.. probably not true


----------



## Even (Apr 14, 2009)

Didn't Kishi do a promotion for the movie?? If so, there might be a slight chance that he is involved with it...


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 14, 2009)

There's stuff happening on the 16th and 18th. I think the 18th is when tickets are for preorder.

EDIT: You can now view last week's teaser at naruto.com/j and naruto10th.com


----------



## Matsuri of Suna (Apr 14, 2009)

Whoa, Gaara's gonna be in this movie?    Details, please.  Pictures.  Proof.  Anything.

If this is true, it would be great.  We haven't seen him since episode 32 of Shippuden.  I'm dying to see how he is post-extraction.


----------



## geG (Apr 14, 2009)

Even said:


> Didn't Kishi do a promotion for the movie?? If so, there might be a slight chance that he is involved with it...



He's done promotion for the other movies too, like color manga covers. And those two ramen guys back in the Hidan/Kakuzu arc in the manga were put there to promote movie 3 I think.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 14, 2009)

Ibb said:


> Your concern is justified for this movie for a different reason. They have so many characters, the entire cast as a matter of fact, that some of them are bond to get left behind, or at the very least less screen time then everyone else. The question is "how much of the series and characters does the creator understand?" We know that the person in charge is a very good animator so at the very least the movie will look good. From the episodes this guy created we can at least say that he knows what Naruto's character is like, but I haven't seen him do any action episodes yet so we have no idea how well Naruto's fighting style is going to be represented.


well they could make the buget bigger and the movie longer.


----------



## Plot Hole (Apr 14, 2009)

Matsuri of Suna said:


> Whoa, Gaara's gonna be in this movie?    Details, please.  Pictures.  Proof.  Anything.
> 
> If this is true, it would be great.  We haven't seen him since episode 32 of Shippuden.  I'm dying to see how he is post-extraction.



That is filler my freind don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Ibb (Apr 14, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> well they could make the buget bigger and the movie longer.



That wouldn't really help.

The movie makers (Murata) are balancing 12 characters. Ino, Chouji, Shikamaru, Hinata, Shino, Kiba, Neji, Lee, Tenten, Sakura, Sai, and Naruto. Do you really expect all of them to get equal treatment, and I'm not just talking about screen time I'm talking about plot importance and how much interest is going to be placed in individual fights.

It isn't about budget but rather about balance.

Picture in you mind a balance scale with twelve bowls, every time you put a stone in one of the bowls the eleven others go up. This is the situation with the movie, put an extra stone into one character and the others get left out. The problem is that some characters like Sai, Shino, and Tenten have less material from the manga so they start out with less stones then the others and the movie crew *might *need to put extra time/effort into figuring out how to put them into the setting of the movie. Put two stones into Sai so that he'd be equal to everyone else or put one stone into Sai so he'd be behind everyone else but you'd still have that extra stone to give to a more popular character. The movie makers have a limited amount of stones, only one person can figure out the villain's plan, only on can slay the dragon, giving them more money and making the movie longer would help but it doesn't promise that everyone would be treated equally. Another problem is in the fact Naruto is the main character so the scale should be unbalanced, and as hard as it is to balance a scale between twelve bowls it's even harder to put one scale above all others while keeping everyone else equal.

This movie might be biting off more then it can chew.


----------



## Matsuri of Suna (Apr 14, 2009)

Plot Hole said:


> That is filler my freind don't get your hopes up.



I'm fine with that.  I don't mind fillers.  If I had to wait for Gaara to appear again in canon, I'd be waiting forever.  

OY No spoilers at all


----------



## vifd?c?s (Apr 16, 2009)

I think there is sort of trailer for movie 3 am i wrong ? Can any1 translate it please ?

４／２０（月）　
    「劇場版ＮＡＲＵＴＯ-ナルト- 疾風伝 火の意志を継ぐ者」特集

source  last news


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes tickets are on presale starting the 18. There will be a program on tv with information about the movie and mostly likely a trailer, dont worry though because on the movie's site, there's a trailer coming soon and it talks about the 18th. About the tickets and such. So hopefully it'll all be there.


EDIT: The trailer on that site only has one new scene,its basically still the same teaser. Also naruto-movie.com is updated with this movie.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 20, 2009)

Is anyone watching AxA right now? theyre talking about this.


----------



## Ibb (Apr 20, 2009)

EDIT: aw never mind, I most likely missed it by now.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 20, 2009)

you can catch it tomorrow at the same time, 2:30amJST


----------



## insane111 (Apr 21, 2009)

Accidentally put this in the wrong movie thread, might as well post it here too



insane111 said:


> The band "Puffy" will be doing the theme song for the movie


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 22, 2009)

The trailer gives definitly implication with Kakashi Gaiden, since Naruto says the famous Obito line about Friendship and talks about the one who said it.


----------



## vagnard (Apr 22, 2009)

No matter what it will suck balls like the rest of the movies. 

In the trailer they show Kakashi as the focus of the movie just like Bonds were presented as a movie around Sasuke and Naruto. Yet I bet 90% of the plot will be around a random girl with mysterious powers who will be used by the main villian but Naruto will change his heart and at the end thanks to the power of love he will beat the villian with a RA-SEEEEN-GAAAN!

Why they introduce villages and shitty plots nobody cares?.

They should make a movie like Broly. Everyone and their moms against a super legendary ninja making a 1:30 of pure fighting with movie quality.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 22, 2009)

vagnard said:


> No matter what it will suck balls like the rest of the movies.
> 
> In the trailer they show Kakashi as the focus of the movie just like Bonds were presented as a movie around Sasuke and Naruto. Yet I bet 90% of the plot will be around a random girl with mysterious powers who will be used by the main villian but Naruto will change his heart and at the end thanks to the power of love he will beat the villian with a RA-SEEEEN-GAAAN!
> 
> ...



Pessimistic much ? 

No offense but pure fighting broly like movie would sucks balls beyond redemption.


----------



## Ibb (Apr 22, 2009)

vagnard said:


> No matter what it will suck balls like the rest of the movies.
> 
> In the trailer they show Kakashi as the focus of the movie just like Bonds were presented as a movie around Sasuke and Naruto. Yet I bet 90% of the plot will be around a random girl with mysterious powers who will be used by the main villian but Naruto will change his heart and at the end thanks to the power of love he will beat the villian with a RA-SEEEEN-GAAAN!
> 
> ...



1) The main villain in the "Bonds" movie was not killed off via Rasengan. The pattern has been broken.

2) We know the guy who is making the movie is named Murata and he apparently gives a crap about this movie, if for no other reason other then he is making it. Movie makers in the past didn't really care all that much in my opion.

3) Team 7, 8, 10 and Gai are all going to play apart in this movie. In the first teaser trailer Ino got a movie filler move which consists of a large number of exploding notes on a string (the first teaser with the red background). This last part needs repeating in bold text.

*Ino has a filler attack jutsu in this movie.*

Think about this for a minute.

4) We already got the highlights of the plot which goes into two different factors A) People with blood lines are being kidnapped from all the great nations except Konoha and B) Kakashi has vanished.

This means that Kakashi isn't going to be in the movie for a large sum of time, but the movie is still going to be about him. The rookies are the ones who seem to be getting the most screen time out of this, Kakashi seems more like a plot device.

And as for the other nations getting their blood lines kidnapped, rumor has it that Gaara is going to play a small part in this movie.


----------



## vagnard (Apr 22, 2009)

Ibb said:


> 1) The main villain in the "Bonds" movie was not killed off via Rasengan. The pattern has been broken.



Are you talking about the first or second fight that involved Sasuke?. 

Besides at the end Naruto ended destroying a whole castle with 1 millon of rasengans. 



Ibb said:


> 3) Team 7, 8, 10 and Gai are all going to play apart in this movie. In the first teaser trailer Ino got a movie filler move which consists of a large number of exploding notes on a string (the first teaser with the red background). This last part needs repeating in bold text..



The trailer of the last movie showed Shikamaru and Sai like having a big participation in the movie... yet their scenes were minimal. 

I don't even expect the rest of rookies having full fights in the next movies. 



Ibb said:


> 4) We already got the highlights of the plot which goes into two different factors A) People with blood lines are being kidnapped from all the great nations except Konoha and B) Kakashi has vanished.
> 
> This means that Kakashi isn't going to be in the movie for a large sum of time, but the movie is still going to be about him. The rookies are the ones who seem to be getting the most screen time out of this, Kakashi seems more like a plot device.



Probably the whole plot will involve a tsundere girl with a random bloodline that is desired by the main villian. Naruto will save her making her another filler bitch. Kakashi will be added to the mix for 5 minutes with a shitty explanation... (like Sasuke retrieving a scroll from the villian of this movie)



Ibb said:


> And as for the other nations getting their blood lines kidnapped, rumor has it that Gaara is going to play a small part in this movie.



I expect a cameo at best. Sincerelly I hope they focused in 3 or 4 chapters but give them full fights and decent storyline instead useless cameos. Hinata in the last movie was practically a sandbag. 




Yagami said:


> No offense but pure fighting broly like movie would sucks balls beyond redemption.



The first Broly movie was one of the best movies of DBZ by far. And DBZ movies >>>>> Naruto movies. 

They could use a ninja from canon background and make him unsleash the hell in Konoha making all the rookies having a big fight against him. 

Seriously... the only reason I see Naruto movies is for the fights... because the plot suck 100% of the time. The villians and movie chicks are lame. Zero development. 

I prefer if they were honest and make a big fight well animated.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 22, 2009)

Has anyone seen this troll? Trying to pretend the movie's out already. It hasnt even been in theaters.I haven't downloaded it yet by the way. sneak peek it's also on tokyotosho.


----------



## Ibb (Apr 23, 2009)

vagnard said:


> The trailer of the last movie showed Shikamaru and Sai like having a big participation in the movie... yet their scenes were minimal.
> 
> I don't even expect the rest of rookies having full fights in the next movies.



Okay, I'm done talking about the shit fest that was "bonds." In my book it's worst then the third circus movie. I knew it was going to be crap the second I saw the first commercial (EDIT: actually the second commercial, I meant "real commercials). I knew that we were seeing the entirety (or most of) of Sai and Shikamaru's scenes the second I saw them because of the way they were handled.

The most recent commercials are different, they feature everyone gathering together which means the sense we see them in is most likely close to the start of the movie. Like within the first ten minutes.

Bonds was destined to be crap from the second they showed off flying ninja using gun like weapons on a town that looked like something from Europe, this one is keeping me guessing. I might change my mind when I see a "real" trailer, but until then this looks like it could be the best Naruto movie in awhile.



> I expect a cameo at best. Sincerelly I hope they focused in 3 or 4 chapters but give them full fights and decent storyline instead useless cameos. Hinata in the last movie was practically a sandbag.



From Gaara? This is a good expectation, one or two senses with him doing nothing but sitting at his desk talking to some fodder is what I'm expecting from him as well. If he's in it at all, Gaara is still only a rumor.

But let me remind you about what we know from the plot. Blood lines are being kidnapped from all the ninja villages of the world except Konoha. This causes the other nations to suspect Konoha has something to do with it. Kakashi has disappeared.

The practical applications of Gaara is;

1) International politics with the sand
2) A "time bomb" scenario



> Probably the whole plot will involve a tsundere girl with a random bloodline that is desired by the main villian. Naruto will save her making her another filler bitch. Kakashi will be added to the mix for 5 minutes with a shitty explanation... (like Sasuke retrieving a scroll from the villian of this movie)



Okay, but how would that factor into all the other nations thinking that Konoha is the evil one as stated in a Jump Summary, or Ino's new filler jutsu as seen at the start of the first teaser trailer.

If you can't tell the difference between a movie that's first advertisement was "ZOMG We've got Sasuke fanservice! BUY TICKETS!!1!" and a movie who's first advertisement says that "International political problems and Kakashi disappeared," then that's your problem.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 23, 2009)

vagnard said:


> Are you talking about the first or second fight that involved Sasuke?.
> 
> Besides at the end Naruto ended destroying a whole castle with 1 millon of rasengans.
> 
> ...



Dragon Ball's is all about fights, not Naruto. It would contradict the spirit of the manga, so it would plain suck.

Sorry I don't watch Naruto movies only for fights.

I mean, in Naruto when you're stronger you don't always win.

I found the plot quite interesting in Kizuna.

Kakuzu is the perfect example of how a overpower villain finish.

Besides, making a new filler villain stronger than 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Pain


 would be ridiculous.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 23, 2009)

The people who are arguing this movie is going to be worthwhile...

Really?

Come on now.

Think about it.

Think about the past Naruto movies.

Think about it some more.
















































This is the part where you can stop arguing.


----------



## neshru (Apr 23, 2009)

Ibb said:


> 2) We know the guy who is making the movie is named Murata and he apparently gives a crap about this movie, if for no other reason other then he is making it. Movie makers in the past didn't really care all that much in my opion.


As far as I know he's just the animation director, he doesn't write the script.


----------



## vagnard (Apr 23, 2009)

Ibb said:


> If you can't tell the difference between a movie that's first advertisement was "ZOMG We've got Sasuke fanservice! BUY TICKETS!!1!" and a movie who's first advertisement says that "International political problems and Kakashi disappeared," then that's your problem.



Lol. And how do you know this movie isn't Kakashi's fanservice?

Kakashi is also one of the selling points in Japan. I should remind you the whole KakaIru bullshit. 

This movie try to sell itself as something relevant happening to Kakashi. 

Most of people thought the last movie would be plot related given Sasuke and Orochimaru were there. Yet it was just an excuse to show him 5 minutes. 

Don't give me that crap. Nobody predicted before the movie would suck. Most people were expecting to be one of the best movies. In fact... considering all Naruto movies suck by default in don't find the last movie weird. I'd say it's probably the second or third best movie after the first one and the one with Gaara. 

The circus movie and the first Naruto Shippuden were pure crap. 

At last this movie had a nice KN4 vs Snake fight and a rip off of Broly with nice taijutsu scenes. 



Yagami said:


> Dragon Ball's is all about fights, not Naruto. It would contradict the spirit of the manga, so it would plain suck.
> 
> Sorry I don't watch Naruto movies only for fights.
> 
> ...



Uh. Naruto isn't that different from DB. In fact according to Kishimoto himself is a pale copy. 

Naruto is ALL about fights... specially now in part 2 when plot sucks badly. Did you missed the point that each fight in Naruto takes around 10 chapters in manga?. Naruto IS a fighting manga. It just Naruto fights aren't nearly as exciting in Part 2 as DB fights.

In Naruto wins the one with more Plot no jutsu and that's worst than the "stronger always win"

The anime always mess with the manga. So you shouldn't fear a villian stronger than him. 

Right now the anime introduced an Oro's subordinate stronger than both Kakashi and Kabuto... yet for some reason Orochimaru never used Guren before... neither during Konoha invasion or retriving Sasuke.... someone who certainly could change the outcome on those both arcs. 

Having a villian stronger than Pain in a movie that isn't even related to canon isn't that bad. Unless it doesn't mess the canon as bad as the filler.


----------



## Ibb (Apr 23, 2009)

First and foremost, I'm not saying this movie is going to be good but rather I'm saying that I have yet to see any sighs that it will be a bad movie. I'm arguing about what I saw in the trailers.



vagnard said:


> Lol. And how do you know this movie isn't Kakashi's fanservice?
> 
> Kakashi is also one of the selling points in Japan. I should remind you the whole KakaIru bullshit.
> 
> This movie try to sell itself as something relevant happening to Kakashi.



The first advertisement for this movie was Naruto with a picture of the fourth hokage's back, the text said something about the the fourth hokage's legacy. Kakashi was not mentioned.

The second advertisement for this movie was was team 7, 8, 10, and Gai doing action poses with some kind of monster in the background. Kakashi was not mentioned again.

The third advertisement for this movie was a quick plot summary saying that other nations Blood Lines have been stolen and Kakashi has disappeared. To me this means that Kakashi has disappeared, because they say that he has disappeared, I'm thinking he's disappeared. Disappeared means he isn't there.

This means that he's a plot device and they're going to be asking questions like "has he been kidnapped?" and "is he helping the bad guys?" most likely Kakashi will show up in the last five/ten minutes and explain that the villain is someone defeated by the fourth and then Naruto beats the shit out of the villain.

Make no mistake, the first commercial had the rookies and the second commercial had the rookies, this movie is about the rookies. That is what they are advertising and I really don't think they're going out of their way this much to rickroll us.

I'm just restating what the advertisements have shown, your the one is pulling stuff out of nowhere. For the record, I saw a Jump scan of the fillergirl from bonds long before the commercial with the flying ninja, this has not yet happened with the new movie. The only thing advertised is 1) all the rookies are being used 2) Kakashi is gone and 3) international politics. I disagree with you saying that this movie is defiantly going to have a fillergirl before we see one, your writing it off way to soon.

Again, I'm just resaying what we've seen from the current movie.



> Most of people thought the last movie would be plot related given Sasuke and Orochimaru were there. Yet it was just an excuse to show him 5 minutes.
> 
> Don't give me that crap. Nobody predicted before the movie would suck. Most people were expecting to be one of the best movies. In fact... considering all Naruto movies suck by default in don't find the last movie weird. I'd say it's probably the second or third best movie after the first one and the one with Gaara.



I'm not most people.

I saw Orochimaru in bed so I knew he was going to stay in it for the whole movie.

Shikamaru and Sai were both fighting *stormtroopers *so I wasn't expecting to much from them.

I knew the movie makers didn't give a crap when I saw how they drew Konoha, and as such I lost interest in following the trailers and didn't talk about it.



neshru said:


> As far as I know he's just the animation director, he doesn't write the script.



Fair enough.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 23, 2009)

DragonSlayer said:


> The people who are arguing this movie is going to be worthwhile...
> 
> Really?
> 
> ...





We haven't seen any sign of a generic filler kid that will take up 75% of the movie yet, that's already 10 steps forward from the last 5 movies.


----------



## あいか (Apr 24, 2009)

it'll be a neon green rasengan 
that was quick, another one ? ww


----------



## HikiHiki (Apr 25, 2009)

hm... they shouldn't make more and more naruto movies...
it's enough...
Things are getting worth with every new movie... *sigh*


----------



## Kram619 (Apr 25, 2009)

Don't watch then. Naruto movies are not made only for you. More than 80% of the total viewer would be happy to see Naruto's storyline broaden.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Apr 25, 2009)

Naruto movies are crap, just like the anime.


----------



## Kram619 (Apr 25, 2009)

Vegeta's Urine said:


> Naruto movies are crap, just like the anime.



Good for you. Stick to the manga then and don't ever talk about the anime. EVER!


----------



## YoYo (Apr 25, 2009)

insane111 said:


> We haven't seen any sign of a generic filler kid that will take up 75% of the movie yet, that's already 10 steps forward from the last 5 movies.



bullshit

Shippuden movie one, we thought it would be about him fighting dudes and dieing, a filler character isn't apparent until it is aired.

Shippuden movie two, looked like it would just be about Naruto Sasuke and some randomn villains till the last minute.

This movie will be 100% guaranteed fail.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 25, 2009)

Why would this movie be bad? It's Kishimoto who is taking part of making this movie, unlike the previous movies.


----------



## TadloS (Apr 25, 2009)

Vegeta's Urine said:


> Naruto movies are crap, just like the anime.



Yeah, Vegeta sucks too.

Really here people is kinda pessimistic.


----------



## YoYo (Apr 25, 2009)

what do we have to be optimistic about? it's just the same shit with a different toupe


----------



## solid-soul (Apr 25, 2009)

Tsahi said:


> Why would this movie be bad? It's Kishimoto who is taking part of making this movie, unlike the previous movies.



lol  who told you that, are you sure your not talking about one piece?

let just hope they wont be some stupid filler kid(no girl please)- 

the bad guy will transform into a tencticle.....


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Apr 25, 2009)

It is great,i love the end,when Sasuke reads from Narutos mouths,that he will bring him back,totally awesome


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 25, 2009)

gaara@ said:


> It is great,i love the end,when Sasuke reads from Narutos mouths,that he will bring him back,totally awesome



That's 2008 movie pal !


----------



## Gai Senseiii (Apr 25, 2009)

Is this movie out in English subs yet?


----------



## CHEH (Apr 25, 2009)

prob made a mistake and pressed the wrong thread.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 25, 2009)

soliduchiwa said:


> lol  who told you that, are you sure your not talking about one piece?
> 
> let just hope they wont be some stupid filler kid(no girl please)-
> 
> the bad guy will transform into a tencticle.....


No, it was already said in this thread if I'm correct, that Kishimoto is doing this movie, because it's for the anniversary.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 26, 2009)

wrong thread^


----------



## Kakashi_Hatake37 (May 8, 2009)




----------



## Catterix (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for the pic, I think it's been posted before, but I'm not sure. I've definitely never seen it that big though. 

Very confusing poster, any translations would be really appreciated  Especially those concerning Kakashi's Gaiden and why we have 3 screenshots from episodes 39, 32 and 24...


----------



## vifd?c?s (May 8, 2009)

This is the new one.I've never seen this pic before and its about kakashi gaiden stuff left side maybe they're gonna show it on movie 3 %80.Could any1 translate it please?.


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 8, 2009)

It's probably saying something about Kakashi Gaiden AND the next movie.


----------



## Perditionist (May 8, 2009)

right now i'm not very keen on the character designs for kakashi, obito, rin and yondaime but hopefully they'll look better on screen.


----------



## Bellville (May 8, 2009)

Perditionist said:


> right now i'm not very keen on the character designs for kakashi, obito, rin and yondaime but hopefully they'll look better on screen.



I completely agree-- they haven't improved from the last pic I've seen. I'm going to expect nothing great from the anime team now just so I'm not horribly let down if the actual episodes look that weird.


----------



## Perditionist (May 8, 2009)

i'm not expecting any mind blowing animation but at the very least it should have decent animation and consistent art if it's only going to have one or two episodes. unless they add filler, then that changes things a bit. on one hand i'd be happy to see more of team yondaime but on the other hand this would increase the possibility of bad animation.


----------



## Plot Hole (May 8, 2009)

Wow I can't wait 
 please no more tranny's.


----------



## Bellville (May 8, 2009)

Plot Hole said:


> Wow I can't wait
> please no more tranny's.



No tranny's, No Naruto! We NEED that awkward sexual tension!!! I agree with you. Fresh, original, interesting characters please if there MUST be OCs.


----------



## ninjaneko (May 8, 2009)

*Kakashi Gaiden section:*
Naruto Shippuuden - Summer Broadcast!!

big words above bell pic: A powerful link between _Kakashi Gaiden: A Boy's Life on the Battlefield_ and the movie!?

red font: What does that bell tell us?

caption: This was the bell used for Konoha Team 7's first exercise!? Could this be a key item...!?

[I'm not confident enough to put forth my translation of the words next to the girl's head: 秘められし忍゛意志゛に触れるべし！！]

above their heads: In "Kakashi Gaiden," which depicts Kakashi's boyhood, will be a certain message that leads into the movie...!? Definitely check it out!!

next to goggles boy: The tale of a "ninja prodigy" brought up on the cruel battlefield and his comrades!!

---
So KG is linked to the movie after all


----------



## insane111 (May 8, 2009)

Looks like KG will definitely air in July then, since that's when the OP scenes will get changed to movie footage. Makes sense.

I don't know why they wouldn't just say "July" instead of "this summer"


----------



## Anime27Freak (May 10, 2009)

When It Comes Out I Can Re-Encode It For Fansubbers And AMV Makers Besides I've Been Wondering If They Were Ever Going To Do The 'Kakashi Gaiden' Thats Got To Be One Of My Favorite Chapters D:


----------



## Ibb (May 10, 2009)

A link between Kakashi Gaiden and the new movie hmm.

Most likely nothing, like Naruto will repeat the "a ninja who doesn't take care of his friends is lower then trash" line for some reason or another, and the villain will be someone the fourth defeated in the past.

Don't expect an explanation about what happened to *spoiler girl* because I'm sure the writers don't want to risk going against cannon.


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 10, 2009)

Ibb said:


> A link between Kakashi Gaiden and the new movie hmm.
> 
> Most likely nothing, like Naruto will repeat the "a ninja who doesn't take care of his friends is lower then trash" line for some reason or another, and the villain will be someone the fourth defeated in the past.
> 
> Don't expect an explanation about what happened to *spoiler girl* because I'm sure the *writers don't want to risk going against cannon*.


Yeah, especially when Kishimoto himself is writing the plot...


----------



## insane111 (May 10, 2009)

Tsahi said:


> Yeah, especially when Kishimoto himself is writing the plot...



where do people keep getting this from?


----------



## Antony the Bat (May 13, 2009)

A new Naruto Movie oh wow thats awesome and I hope Naruto kisses Hinata Hyuuga in the lips in the Naruto movie.


----------



## Catterix (May 13, 2009)

Tsahi said:


> Yeah, especially when Kishimoto himself is writing the plot...



Do we have proof that he is?


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 13, 2009)

insane111 said:


> where do people keep getting this from?



its _called_ "imagination"...


Gaawwwd


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 13, 2009)

It was said in this thread, or in one of the trailers. I don't really remember where exectly.


----------



## Catterix (May 13, 2009)

Well, check. There aren't that many trailers, check and then come back to us with the trailer lol


----------



## Dbgohan08 (May 26, 2009)




----------



## Blastrix (May 26, 2009)

Tsahi said:


> It was said in this thread, or in one of the trailers. I don't really remember where exectly.



Maybe you are thinking about the new OP movie?  (its written by oda)


----------



## DocTerror (May 26, 2009)

Tsahi said:


> It was said in this thread, or in one of the trailers. I don't really remember where exectly.



Nope its in none of the trailers. The new One Piece movie trailers confirmed its written by Oda and cannon but nothing like that for Naruto


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 27, 2009)

DocTerror said:


> Nope its in none of the trailers. The new One Piece movie trailers confirmed its written by Oda and cannon but nothing like that for Naruto


I'm telling you, somewhere on this thread it was said that for the 10 years anniversery Kishimoto is writting the plot of the movie or something. It has nothing to do with Oda.


----------



## insane111 (May 27, 2009)

What happened was, when the interview previewing the first movie trailer was shown, somebody *thought *it was Kishi being interviewed and started this annoying rumor.


----------



## XMURADX (May 27, 2009)

I don't think Kishimoto approves of the movies. 

So far Oda is the executive producer of the 10th One Piece movie. I haven't seen any other mangaka who took such a big role, while making their own manga.

Kubo Tite helped the studio with some ideas, but nothing much in the new movie.

BTW, looking at the pics of the new naruto movie, I'm not liking the idea of including all the characters in the movie, this will increase the chances of fan service, which will effect the quality of the movie.
Just like the previous movies.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (May 27, 2009)

never watched a single one of these movies, they're silly, and only made for extreme fanboyz of the series


----------



## Tatanka (May 27, 2009)

I just want the fillers to be over now so I can see KG and how that will go towards the movie. I find it interesting about making this movie about Kakashi. Maybe finally we will find out answers to questions we want to know badly.


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (May 30, 2009)

A new scan from Shonen jump :


----------



## Felix (May 30, 2009)

Smeeg_Heead said:


> A new scan from Shonen jump :



That URL is broken


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (May 30, 2009)

A new link


----------



## G-Man (May 30, 2009)

XMURADX said:


> I don't think Kishimoto approves of the movies.
> 
> So far Oda is the executive producer of the 10th One Piece movie. I haven't seen any other mangaka who took such a big role, while making their own manga.
> 
> ...



What fanservice?

Did you see Shippuden movie 2?

There was no fanservice beyond Sasuke showing up at the very end, showing off some power he never had in the manga (seeing tenketsu), and then leaving after the main bad guy died.

Unless you're a Shino fan.  Him soloing an aerial army was Shino fanwank then.

But nobody else did anything worth mentioning.

Hell, this was the worst movie for Sakura.  She never got to fight anybody and got owned in seconds by fodder.

Hinata was somehow captured offscreen by fodder (talk about the ultimate insult) whose sole advantage is that they can fly even though she would have been inside their base where they can't do that!

I say bring the fanservice!  As long as everyone gets at least one decent fight, its worth it!  It's not like the stories had any quality before!


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 30, 2009)

And how the hell Shino destroyed those battle ships? the bugs can't eat whatever they want...


----------



## Felix (May 30, 2009)

Smeeg_Heead said:


> A new link



Very interesting. We finally get to see Gaara again, even though it's filler, and it really seems to focus on the Suna/Konoha relationship

I might have some high hopes for this movie


----------



## BluishSwirls (May 30, 2009)

Thanks for the scan smeeg, I hope this movie has no filler characters in it but that is way too much to hope for


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 30, 2009)

Smeeg_Heead said:


> A new link



some translation here. By me.

-------------------------
Gaara returns !

Suna & Konoha ally's status breakdown !

Hokage and Kazekage in the verge of clashing. In August !
Intruced in the movie, the 5 Great Countries links
of Friendship are on the verge of collapsing ?!
What are Gaara's motivations ?

---------------------------


----------



## BluishSwirls (May 30, 2009)

That sounds much better than any of the other movies  Thanks for the translation!


----------



## faiN (May 30, 2009)

Can't fucking wait!


----------



## neshru (May 30, 2009)

G-Man said:


> There was no fanservice beyond Sasuke showing up at the very end,


How about the KN4 fanservice?



Felix said:


> I might have some high hopes for this movie


You may want to lower your expectations to 0 if you wanna have any chance to enjoy this movie. Sure, it sounds better than flying ninjas and flying ancient cities, but being a Naruto movie I would be surprised if it turned out to be even decent.


----------



## Ibb (May 30, 2009)

Bonds was built on the concept of being a fanservice movie, but it lacked fanservice and effort. Really, the plot was just a bunch of "moments" glued together with no real connection between them.


On the subject of the scan, it seems that they're going to reanimate Naruto's rescue of Gaara. Flashback mayhapes? That's what I find the most interesting.

We already knew that Konoha would be facing tension with the other villages during this movie.

EDIT:


neshru said:


> You may want to lower your expectations to 0 if you wanna have any chance to enjoy this movie. Sure, it sounds better than flying ninjas and flying ancient cities, but being a Naruto movie I would be surprised if it turned out to be even decent.



No one's saying this is going to be a "good" movie, but we are excited about this being different from the normal "Naruto changes the sad person" story line.

Gaara's an antagonist! You've got to admit that's interesting.


----------



## insane111 (May 30, 2009)

neshru said:


> You may want to lower your expectations to 0 if you wanna have any chance to enjoy this movie. Sure, it sounds better than flying ninjas and flying ancient cities, but being a Naruto movie I would be surprised if it turned out to be even decent.



It doesn't look like there will be any annoying filler kid that takes up 75% of the movie with their bullshit, so that's already 5  steps above the other ones by default 

I guess we'll have to wait until the OP changes to movie scenes to know, but usually any prominent filler characters would've been included in a scan by now. (not the villains though, they could still be shitty)


----------



## neshru (May 30, 2009)

Ibb said:


> No one's saying this is going to be a "good" movie, but we are excited about this being different from the normal "Naruto changes the sad person" story line.


That's really something to be excited about, lol.  It will be just like the filler arcs, all the interesting stuff will be overshadowed by Naruto going emo.


----------



## XMURADX (May 30, 2009)

G-Man said:


> What fanservice?
> 
> Did you see Shippuden movie 2?
> 
> ...


All the scenes of Sasuke were fan service, it didn't contribute to the movie, even the stupid thing were he managed to see the chakra flow. 

I'm not a fan of Shino. and I agree with you about the big fanwank he received.

Sakura got the best Ass shot when she got owned, talk about getting owned. 

Hinata appearing is a fanservice in itself, specially for someone who barely appears in the manga.

Fan service should be done nicely, without overdoing them, or putting them for no reason.


----------



## Ibb (May 30, 2009)

neshru said:


> That's really something to be excited about, lol.  It will be just like the filler arcs, all the interesting stuff will be overshadowed by Naruto going emo.



We/you don't know that yet.

But that's just the thing, other then "this is going to be different" we know nothing about this movie.

We haven't gotten a "real" trailer. We don't know what the villain looks like. Don't know if Naruto's going to get another love interest. Don't know if all the rookies are going to get a fight (but the first trailer had Ino using some kind of string with a ton of exploding notes on it, so that implies that at least she got something). We don't know if the people making this know how Naruto's fighting style works. And as you put it, we don't know if Naruto's going to go emo, or if he is to what extent.


And I don't remember Naruto going emo in either anime fillers... I remember it felt like the filler characters got more screen time then Naruto, just like "bonds," but I don't remember Naruto going emo. Most of his emoness is cannon anyway.



XMURADX said:


> All the scenes of Sasuke were fan service, it didn't contribute to the movie, even the stupid thing were he managed to see the chakra flow.
> 
> I'm not a fan of Shino. and I agree with you about the big fanwank he received.
> 
> ...



This is actually a accurate description of the movie's fanservice. It was all fanservice and it was all pointless, and the saddest thing of all was that it wasn't even very good fanservice.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 30, 2009)

Why do people talk about bonds in this Thread ?


----------



## XMURADX (May 30, 2009)

Yagami1211 said:


> Why do people talk about bonds in this Thread ?



Actually we are talking about fanservice and it happens that we have great examples in bonds...


----------



## saiya-jin (Jun 2, 2009)

Looks like Puffy Ami Yumi sings the theme to the movie...I may be wrong, though.



Here's a thought I had, but it probably isn't true after seeing this new scan. But what if they are pulling a One Piece, and re-animating the whole Suna attacks Konoha arc, but in Shippuuden. It's pretty unlikely, considering it would be pretty impossible. It's just a thought I had.


----------



## neshru (Jun 2, 2009)

Ibb said:


> And I don't remember Naruto going emo in either anime fillers...


I guess you missed the last part of the sora arc


----------



## BluishSwirls (Jun 2, 2009)

saiya-jin said:


> Here's a thought I had, but it probably isn't true after seeing this new scan. But what if they are pulling a One Piece, and re-animating the whole Suna attacks Konoha arc, but in Shippuuden. It's pretty unlikely, considering it would be pretty impossible. It's just a thought I had.



Would be awesome


----------



## Catterix (Jun 2, 2009)

Mmm. I've always wanted Shippuuden to do remake movies, like redo the Zabuza & Haku arc, or the Rescue Gaara arc.

However, that isn't really what's going on here, by the sounds of it, it's a canon-wannabe storyline that's looking to be pretty dramatic.


----------



## Fonster Mox (Jun 2, 2009)

Hm, I remember getting the impression that Naruto and Sasuke were going to team up in the last movie. Judging by that, Gaara and Tsunade may just have a 'minor disagreement'.


----------



## MaPHacK (Jun 2, 2009)

waaaaaaaaaaaaack


----------



## Sage Chakra (Jun 2, 2009)

LOL Tsunade v.s Gaara


----------



## Catterix (Jun 2, 2009)

MaPHacK said:


> waaaaaaaaaaaaack



Seriously. Please die.


----------



## Ibb (Jun 2, 2009)

So yeah, Gaara v. Tsunade, I wonder if they'll actually have a fight or will just be talking about what would happen if they went to war.

I really want to see a "real" trailer and not just a repeat of that one teaser trailer.



neshru said:


> I guess you missed the last part of the sora arc



I remember something about a hair monster, and something about Sora being a pseudo Kyuubi, and then I remember that I stopped watching it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 2, 2009)

Ibb said:


> So yeah, Gaara v. Tsunade, I wonder if they'll actually have a fight or will just be talking about what would happen if they went to war.
> 
> I really want to see a "real" trailer and not just a repeat of that one teaser trailer.
> 
> ...


if they have fight i wonder if it in a desert  or not.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jun 3, 2009)

Sage Chakra said:


> LOL Tsunade v.s Gaara





Catterix said:


> Mmm. I've always wanted Shippuuden to do remake movies, like redo the Zabuza & Haku arc, or the Rescue Gaara arc.
> 
> However, that isn't really what's going on here, by the sounds of it, *it's a canon-wannabe storyline that's looking to be pretty dramatic.*



My thoughts exactly, this movie makes no sense. By far the only movie I have ever enjoyed was the first one. Unlike DBZ where I've drooled over at least all of them, and they mixed in canon decent (with regards to the anime) when they had to.


----------



## Raph95 (Jun 3, 2009)

They could've done Kakashi Gaiden DX This sucks. Plus, if Saucegay is gonna be in it, I'm not watching it >.>


----------



## Matsuri of Suna (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow, so it was true.  Gaara is going to be in this movie.

*fanfare*  \o/

About damn time...  Although it's a little disconcerting that he's going to oppose Tsunade in some way.  Since they're both Kages, I doubt they'll fight each other directly, unless it is really, truly necessary.  And this would put Naruto between a rock and a hard place.  =/


----------



## Ibb (Jun 4, 2009)

Raph95 said:


> They could've done Kakashi Gaiden DX This sucks. Plus, if Saucegay is gonna be in it, I'm not watching it >.>



Sasuke was the main atraction of the last movie, but so far he hasn't been mentioned in this movie. So no, you don't need to worry about "Saucegay."


We were just comparing this one to the last one, which take a considerable amount of talent seeing as this movie isn't out yet.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 9, 2009)

When do trailers of a new Naruto usually come out?


----------



## Sango-chan (Jun 9, 2009)

BlazingInferno said:


> When do trailers of a new Naruto usually come out?



Mostly around this time but the more longer trailers usally come out when the movie is getting closer or already released into theaters.


----------



## Even (Jun 9, 2009)

around August, we're gonna see scenes from the movie in the OP and ED as well


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jun 9, 2009)

Finally Gaara! I hope he kills off someone...


----------



## KohZa (Jun 10, 2009)

looking foward to this movie.hope it doesn't dissapoint.


----------



## Z.:M:.Z (Jun 11, 2009)

Yummy.


----------



## Jaga (Jun 11, 2009)

Smeeg_Heead said:


> A new link





Felix said:


> Very interesting. We finally get to see Gaara again, even though it's filler, and it really seems to focus on the Suna/Konoha relationship
> 
> I might have some high hopes for this movie



Am soo happy they are tying these fillers in with the main story now a days. i remember all those gay, one shot arcs that had nothing to do with the main story...


----------



## shootingstarsandmoon (Jun 16, 2009)

Sounds great!! When they hinted that KG may be involved in this movie, I'm already quite excited, but Gaara is gg to be involved too??

*Shrieks* Can't wait for the movie in august. I'm always hoping naruto movies will improve in plot quality and I hope this will happen now


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 18, 2009)

I wish they show a new trailer soon. It's been probably since February or March since last trailer came out.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks interesting. I wonder what caused tensions to rise between Tsunade and Gaara; a plot formed from such a conflict doesn't seem to be a fanservice. Let's hope it's one of the best.


----------



## Mori (Jun 19, 2009)

Good to see Gaara get some spotlight back. I can't wait for the trailers to be released, to get more of an impression of the movie.


----------



## Matsuri of Suna (Jun 19, 2009)

The movie's coming out in less than two months, and still no new trailer yet?  =/


----------



## Ibb (Jun 20, 2009)

Raiden said:


> Looks interesting. I wonder what caused tensions to rise between Tsunade and Gaara; a plot formed from such a conflict doesn't seem to be a fanservice. Let's hope it's one of the best.



I believe that earlier in the thread something about all the bloodline limits being kidnapped from all the major villages except Konoha, which in turn leads the other villages to think Konoha did it. I'll look for it.

EDIT: Yup. From way back on page 6.



TorugaSama said:


> 映画ストーリー
> 
> 強大な大国の隠れ里である、雲、岩、霧、砂
> 「血継限界」を持つ忍びが次々と行方不明に！！
> ...


----------



## Matsuri of Suna (Jun 22, 2009)

I guess that means Suna has shinobi with bloodline limits.  This should be interesting to see.


----------



## reji12 (Jun 22, 2009)

ooohh sounds interesting i think ill check it out


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 23, 2009)

Site Updated:


----------



## BluishSwirls (Jun 23, 2009)

^^Thanks for the link! Looks like they've updated the plot because they have the picture with Tsunade and Gaara on it. No clue what any of it says though


----------



## calimike (Jun 23, 2009)

Are you say that all bloodline limit users are disappear without trace from 4 Great Nations except for Fire? Is it Akatsuki or someone else?  Please say It's Akatsuki pek

If not, Will Akatsuki appear in Movie 7 next year?


----------



## saiya-jin (Jun 23, 2009)

Dunno if this is old or not(Well, it probably is) but I just thought I'd post up this trailer:

My fucking god. Are you readin my posts or are you playing by ear?

I like that theme song.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 24, 2009)

The ending, Darekaga by Puffy, will be released July 29th.
Source: Link removed


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 24, 2009)

Has anyone got those summaries at Tv Tokyo's Naruto Shippuden movie site translated?


----------



## krome (Jun 24, 2009)

Movie doesn't sound so good. We'll just have to wait and see, I guess.


----------



## blue berry (Jun 24, 2009)

Puffy?


As in from that show on cartoon network with the japanese singers called happypuffy amiyumi or whatever it was called?


----------



## Ibb (Jun 24, 2009)

saiya-jin said:


> Dunno if this is old or not(Well, it probably is) but I just thought I'd post up this trailer:
> 
> 
> 
> I like that theme song.



Tis old my friend.



Uchiha Karin said:


> Movie doesn't sound so good. We'll just have to wait and see, I guess.



Indeed, they haven't even given us any information about who's going to be changed via Naruto's constant pestering.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 25, 2009)

Bluebella said:


> Puffy?
> 
> 
> As in from that show on cartoon network with the japanese singers called happypuffy amiyumi or whatever it was called?



Yeah that's them  I posted the picture in the spoiler


----------



## blue berry (Jun 25, 2009)

Yes, certainly looks like them


----------



## AhDaTTeBayO (Jun 26, 2009)

Naruto has a sketchy relationship with the new character introduced. He does something heroic, they become friends. /storyline


----------



## AMtrack (Jun 26, 2009)

You forgot the part where said character then wants to have his babies.


----------



## BluishSwirls (Jun 27, 2009)

Do we even know if there are filler characters in this movie yet?


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 27, 2009)

I hope there is no Movie character for Naruto's love interest or friend in that movie. I don't think there is, otherwise they would have shown it in magazines by now. So far no information about a movie character.


----------



## BluishSwirls (Jun 27, 2009)

Yeah, if there was one they probably would have shown them by now but we still haven't seen any trailers apart from the one on the website and the movie is only a month and a bit away.


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Jun 29, 2009)

Anyone find a larger version of this trailer?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 30, 2009)

The trailer reminds me of the first Naruto movie.


----------



## Otori (Jun 30, 2009)

Trailer looks promising, with a welcomed focus on Kakashi. Don't know what was up with that flash of some Sailor Moon looking gems however...


----------



## Catterix (Jun 30, 2009)

The trailer's just made me lose enthusiasm for the movie.

I see badly designed fillains, random attacks, some sort of blue demonic jelly thing.

I'd hoped that this movie was going to centre around canonical characters only, with maybe one or two filler characters to help the plot.

The action still looks good and it looks well directed both in film and art standards. So hopefully it'll still be an entertaining movie.


----------



## BluishSwirls (Jun 30, 2009)

I reeeeaaally hope Naruto doesn't end the movie with a rasengan 

EDIT: The Great Leader! < bigger version


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 30, 2009)

The trailer can also be seen here: Can anyone translate this? Benzema close to joining United Well I can't wait till after KG when they start showing stuff in the OP. One more thing I don't know if this is a spoiler but I wonder if the cloaks they wear in the movie are the same ones they wear during this arc. By the way if it is a spoiler sorry and i'll tag or delete it.


----------



## ninjaneko (Jun 30, 2009)

BluishSwirls said:


> I reeeeaaally hope Naruto doesn't end the movie with a rasengan
> 
> EDIT: "watch" it on Youtube sometime. < bigger version


Minus the fillains and monster thingies the trailer looked exciting. And of course it will end with a rasengan. It always ends with rasengan. The question is, What kind of rasengan will it be this time? 

I don't see how people could think after 5 movies that this one would suddenly be so different . (Studio Pierrot: Crushing dreams of better Naruto movies since 2006.)


----------



## neshru (Jun 30, 2009)

Catterix said:


> So hopefully it'll still be an entertaining movie.


It can't get worse than the second movie anyway


----------



## Death-T (Jun 30, 2009)

I really haven't had any problems with the Naruto movies so far. Except for movie3...it was just a little to cheesy and had a super weird plot. I haven't seen any of the Shippuden movies, but they look _okay. _The previews for this movie are average imo. They don't look amazing but they don't look awful either. It just looks like another slightly entertaining Naruto movie. I'm not expecting a master piece here.  Not many anime movies are...


----------



## BluishSwirls (Jun 30, 2009)

Movie 2 was terrible IMO, it had no real plot and it was promoted with a lot of Sasuke but Sasuke was hardly in it. This one is promoted with a lot of Kakashi but probably won't have much of him in it


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jun 30, 2009)

BluishSwirls said:


> I reeeeaaally hope Naruto doesn't end the movie with a rasengan
> 
> EDIT:  < bigger version


I just lost hope in this movie after this trailer.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jun 30, 2009)

anew movie, i tohught we already had one, i hope its with itachi-san


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 30, 2009)

No filler girl so far!


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 30, 2009)

I think Naruto is going to use Rasen Shuriken in the end. The first poster of the movie shown him using Rasen Shuriken.


----------



## BluishSwirls (Jun 30, 2009)

BlazingInferno said:


> I think Naruto is going to use Rasen Shuriken in the end. The first poster of the movie shown him using Rasen Shuriken.



There was a poster of him using it?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 30, 2009)

lol holy shit, that trailer looks exactly like every other fucking naruto movie.

why won't they learn?????


----------



## Miracle Sun (Jun 30, 2009)

There have been a couple of iffy Naruto movies, but that last one really took the cake. It was seriously terrible. 

Not that the first Shippuuden movie was that much better. 
Ok, actually it was.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Jun 30, 2009)

Lol, looks like shit and you can see Naruto at the end of the trailer ending it with a goddamn Rasengan.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 30, 2009)

Anyone care to explain this?



Is that Sai... or Sasuke?


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jun 30, 2009)

Miracle Sun said:


> There have been a couple of iffy Naruto movies, but that last one really took the cake. It was seriously terrible.
> 
> Not that the first Shippuuden movie was that much better.
> Ok, actually it was.


I liked the 5th movie better than the 4th so we all have our opinions.


----------



## Evilene (Jun 30, 2009)

Vegeta's Urine said:


> Lol, looks like shit and you can see Naruto at the end of the trailer ending it with a goddamn Rasengan.



That's how they all end. Durr. 

Meh, the trailer doesn't make the movie look to promising.


----------



## Otori (Jun 30, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Anyone care to explain this?
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Sai... or Sasuke?



I say Sai. Forehead protector, the cloak isn't black, and the bangs are shorter. I don't think the Sauce is gonna appear in this one. Funny angle...


----------



## Catterix (Jun 30, 2009)

Indeed, as a still image, it looks like Sai. But when I watch it in motion, I swear it's identical to Sasuke lol, and I was wondering if we were going to have some random flashback to the first Naruto movie or something in which Sasuke wore an identical cloak.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 30, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Indeed, as a still image, it looks like Sai. But when I watch it in motion, I swear it's identical to Sasuke lol, and I was wondering if we were going to have some random flashback to the first Naruto movie or something in which Sasuke wore an identical cloak.



lol,same
I was wondering what a young sasuke was doing there,till you posted that pic


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2009)

The plot of this movie looks a bit promising. It's great that we'll finally we a focus upon Kakashi's character. After the last movie was pretty much a shortfall of what we expected it to be, I'm not going to set expectations to high for his film.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 30, 2009)

Really? Kakashi, who is probably stronger than all of the teams combined, needs to be saved? Are you fucking kidding me?!


----------



## ninjaneko (Jun 30, 2009)

DragonSlayer said:


> lol holy shit, that trailer looks exactly like every other fucking naruto movie.
> 
> why won't they learn?????


Why change a money-making formula?


Raiden said:


> I'm not going to set expectations to high for his film.


That's how I enjoy the Naruto movies past the first. Low expectations rock! 



*Spoiler*: _trailer pics_ 




So I guessing the fillains are going to try to take advantage of some special property of the eclipse. And there's some connection to the five elements and kekkei genkai? From the looks of Kakashi near the end of the trailer, maybe they're pulling an FMA and need sacrifices?


This girl shows up 3 times in the trailer. Could she be the filler kid Naruto must protect/save?


Or the main fillain (she certainly has fillain clothes)? Maybe she's both. Maybe she's "the Guren" and is being used for her powerz.


----------



## neshru (Jun 30, 2009)

Watched the trailer... 
Yeah, it looks like it will be as lame as the other movies. But at least it looks great.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 1, 2009)

^ It looks lame, but looks great.

wut


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 1, 2009)

Man i really don't get what gaara is doing in all of this.


----------



## saiya-jin (Jul 1, 2009)

Maybe I'm just easily excited, but I'm looking forward to this movie.

Is it just me, or does the movie look like it has a darker tone than the others? Or at least a darker color palette.

EDIT: Also, I think I heard Kakashi say something about his father in the trailer, too.


----------



## Monna (Jul 1, 2009)

Dimezanime20 said:


> Really? Kakashi, who is probably stronger than all of the teams combined, needs to be saved? Are you fucking kidding me?!


lol, Naruto is already stronger than Kakashi.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 1, 2009)

Catterix said:


> ^ It looks lame, but looks great.
> 
> wut



he means by great the animation/art style


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 1, 2009)

Meh, It's another one of those lame movies...Sigh.

Oh, well....At least the art\Animation will be fun to watch, it looks superb.


----------



## neshru (Jul 1, 2009)

Catterix said:


> ^ It looks lame, but looks great.
> 
> wut


It looks like it will have the usual lame plot, but art and animation look great. Better now?


----------



## Catterix (Jul 1, 2009)

Indeed 

I gathered what you meant, but it's fun to be pedantic. Purely for the contradiction in-post 

And I totally agree, we are pretty much looking at 1 hour and a half of very high budget Team 11. It's going to be fantastic.


----------



## Even (Jul 1, 2009)

If not for the plot, let's enjoy it for the eye-candy and fanservice


----------



## Davit (Jul 1, 2009)

ninjaneko said:


> Why change a money-making formula?
> 
> That's how I enjoy the Naruto movies past the first. Low expectations rock!
> 
> ...



that first pic..in ur spoiler tag, it reminds me of the five kages.or five main countries, ehh that's just me tho


----------



## Catterix (Jul 1, 2009)

^ That's what I thought of, rather than an elemental thing. It fits with the colours of the countries.

But it could be either.

Can anyone tell what the symbols is on the middle orb/circle/testicle?


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 1, 2009)

Catterix said:


> ^ That's what I thought of, rather than an elemental thing. It fits with the colours of the countries.
> 
> But it could be either.
> 
> Can anyone tell what the symbols is on the middle orb/circle/testicle?


Looks like an eclipse type of symbol or not one at all. Im not the best at stuff like that so I may be wrong.


----------



## Even (Jul 1, 2009)

Davit said:


> that first pic..in ur spoiler tag, it reminds me of the five kages.or five main countries, ehh that's just me tho



the plot is about people with bloodline limits disappearing from every hidden village, except Konoha, right? So I guess that's represending the countries and not the elements.


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 1, 2009)

Ah, okay. The elements are just what I thought of first. Forgot about the countries.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 2, 2009)

I wanna see a movie with Suigetsu in it! It would really be awesome.
Last one only had sasukay for a very brief period, and I heard it was really bad.


----------



## Monna (Jul 2, 2009)

Even said:


> If not for the plot, let's enjoy it for the eye-candy and fanservice


Really, that's the whole reason to watch the movies. The plot and formula may suck, but nicely animated fights are fun to watch.


----------



## BaDooDi (Jul 2, 2009)

art looks *WOOOOW* in this movie !!!


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Jul 2, 2009)

*Kyuubi is the strongest*



Davit said:


> that first pic..in ur spoiler tag, it reminds me of the five kages.or five main countries, ehh that's just me tho



Where you see this new trailer ?


----------



## BaDooDi (Jul 2, 2009)

^
Link removed

NARUTO shippuden movie3 New Trailer


----------



## Espada_Uno (Jul 2, 2009)

The next movie should either be about:

.kakashi gaiden
.The ninja war
.the jinchuurikis lifestories or the beasts' stories
. Some random unexpected shizzle


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Jul 2, 2009)

*Kyuubi is the strongest*



Davit said:


> that first pic..in ur spoiler tag, it reminds me of the five kages.or five main countries, ehh that's just me tho





BaDooDi said:


> ^
> Ezyfile
> 
> NARUTO shippuden movie3 New Trailer



Thanks


----------



## calimike (Jul 2, 2009)

new trailer seen on TV Tokyo during Naruto Shippuden. Awesome!


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 2, 2009)

Looks like no movie girl and that little whit hair guy is the main villian of the movie. I can tell the guy was like laughing manically!


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 2, 2009)

calimike said:


> new trailer seen on TV Tokyo during Naruto Shippuden. Awesome!



you can see it on animetengeku, hopefully we'll keep gettin links because cr doesnt put them


----------



## Kal (Jul 2, 2009)

You can already tell this is going to be shit, Kakashi getting hypnotized?


----------



## clearheart (Jul 2, 2009)

BaDooDi said:


> ^
> Liar
> 
> NARUTO shippuden movie3 New Trailer



It looks like Kakahsi is going to sacrifice himself or something. The only thing that worries me as that they keep showing those damn bells. Like three times in that short trailer. That means the movie is only going to be made of FLASHBACKS.


----------



## Ibb (Jul 2, 2009)

Paul the SK said:


> Really, that's the whole reason to watch the movies. The plot and formula may suck, but nicely animated fights are fun to watch.



And isn't that what these movies are all about. Action and Fanservice.

It seems like this might be the first Naruto movie to use the lots and lots of characters.

I saw (in order)

- Shikamaru standing behind some glass(?) that looks like it just got broken with two leafninja on the ground in the background.
- Hinata with her Byakugan active with a moving background which most likely means she's in the air somehow.
- Chouji making a hand seal with an explosion in the background.
- Shikamaru being zoomed in on while flapping his cloak, note that the ground looks different then before.
- Sai getting hit by something midair
- Neji (It's not Hinata, look at the hair) activating his Byakugan in a dramatic manner.
- Lee trading blows with a fillain with tattoos on his face
- Tenten summoning a number of exploding Kunai and throwing them at the camera
- Ino making a seal behind a mountain background.
- Shikamaru doing his shadow bind in a mountain background without his cloak.

So it's relatively safe to say that Hinata, Chouji, Ino, Sai, Neji, Lee, and Tenten all getting short fights like what Sai got against the flying ninja in shippuden 2, short but sweet. Shikamaru and Naruto on the other hand will get more.

I'm not expecting this movie to be The Seventh Seal, but I am expecting it to rival the transformers movies. Stupid plot with tons and tons of action.


On the flip side, I like what I saw of the filler villains. The main *girl* in white seems to be badass. An ugly fillain with tattoos on his face. A Big Boobed older woman with "Crimson Viper" hair. And possibly a fourth/fifth member that is just barely off camera, one's in the far background and the other is to the left while the camera is panning right. Each one is very different and as such will most likely have a different fighting style which will create some interesting fights. Unlike the storm troopers in 5 and four guys who dressed alike and had the same "elemental gimmick" in 4.

EDIT:


Kal said:


> You can already tell this is going to be shit, Kakashi getting hypnotized?



One line of dialog can fix that.

Advice, let the little stuff slide.

EDIT2:



Matrix XZ said:


> Looks like no movie girl and that little whit hair guy is the main villian of the movie. I can tell the guy was like laughing manically!



This guy?


The cute one with a ponytail?

It doesn't look like he/she is laughing manically, it looks like he/she is about to sneeze.


----------



## l0rdza0n (Jul 4, 2009)

niko^ said:


> Who would have guessed that we get yet another movie next year.
> 
> Not really any info yet. Premiere in Summer 2009 (in August probably)



it's because people cant get enough of Naruto

it's the #1 franchise in all of anime

ain't nothin touchin the monster Kishi has created

Naruto = world of warcraft of this anime/manga shit

beast


----------



## Ibb (Jul 4, 2009)

l0rdza0n said:


> it's because people cant get enough of Naruto
> 
> it's the #1 franchise in all of anime
> 
> ...



The Jappenese would disagree. One Piece gets that honor. Naruto is a popular second.

But the rest of the world likes Naruto better then OP.


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 4, 2009)

Yes as others said, Naruto is not as popular as One Piece in japan. 



Ibb said:


> The Jappenese would disagree. One Piece gets that honor. Naruto is a popular second.


Not even second, you forgot about Dragonball?



Ibb said:


> But the rest of the world likes Naruto better then OP.


And by world you mean the U.S.?


----------



## Catterix (Jul 4, 2009)

Actually One Piece doesn't even get that honour. More like Doraemon or Sasame-chan.

One Piece is a bit lower on the list.

Then Dragonball Kai.

Then Detective Conan.

Then Pokemon.

Then Naruto Shippuuden.

-----------
Naruto is more popular than One Piece in most other countries because One Piece isn't widely available, and in the U.S got really shit treatment.

Whilst the most popular stuff just have never been released outside of Japan.


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 4, 2009)

Well, in manga sales One Piece just beaten Dragonball recently and became the best selling shonen manga. But if you mean Doramon or Sesame-chan TV ratings, that's becasue they are individual stories, and the whole family watches it. And it's easier to get into them unlike series like One Piece or Naruto.

But I'm not really sure in this matter, cause I only follow shonen.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 5, 2009)

Back from the japan expo in Paris.

I saw 30mn of the movie ( Takeuchi Junko was there )

here is what I saw


*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, the movie starts with Sai flying in thunder clouds
 Looking for something

 Sai says : "I can't find any clues to pursue Bloodline limits ninjas anymore"
 Some weird bird attacks him and takes him down
 Naruto, Sakura and Kakashi comes in

 Sakura  : "Wait Naruto, we must continue the mission"
 Naruto : "Like hell I'm gonna give up on Sai !"
 Kakashi : "Don't be rash !"

 Naruto is attacked by the creature that took Sai down

 Naruto is injured and with the help of Kakashi and Sakura, they manage to escape

Sakura goes to heal Sai and Naruto comes "Are you okay, Sai ?"

Sakura hits Naruto and opens his shirt "Look at you, Naruto, that's not a pretty wound."

Sakura shouts on Naruto on how he should at least think a strategy before jumping into battle.

Kakashi : "This guy ... he's so much like you. Don't you agree, Obito ?"

They're bringed to Konoha Hospital

 Kakashi reports to Tsunade and says "We lost track of any Bloodline limit users around the Earth Country"


 Tsunade : "I'll sent some Anbu to go and check"

 We see Shikamaru with Ino and Chouji in the Korean BBQ
 Chouji is eating a LOT

 Shikamaru : "Slow down pal, this is no race"
 Chouji : "Asuma sensei wasn't like this."
 Then we hear Lee
 Everyone The Genin 12 are there
 except Sasuke

 Eating
 Kiba : "we're celebrating Naruto and Sai got better"
 Neji : "Me too"
 Hinata : "Naruto-kun asked me to contact everyone"

Lee : "We can eat as much as we want, it's on Shikamaru's !"

Shikamaru : " :/ !"

 Naruto comes in pajama, just out of the hostpital
 with a still recovering Sai
 Everyone welcome them
 Sakura comes in and punch both of them
 And they're back to the hospital

 Kakashi comes in the room
 He gives a book to Sai to kill time, Sai read "Sometimes people act like they're angry to hide their true feelings. Interesting"

 Kakashi gives to Naruto the tests bells
 and asks him to fix them, since they're broken

Naruto remembers the bell test in part 1

Naruto : "Sasuke and Sakura gave me food, Sensei came and we passed !"

Naruto : "You know that too, Sai, right ?"

Sai : "Well, in the Black Ops ... sometimes you must give up on your friends and comrades to finish the mission"

Naruto : ":/ Dude, it sucks to be you."

Kakashi : "I'll come back later when you fixed them"
 3 unknown guys are near the place Sai was injured and they see Anbu

 The 3 guys kills the anbu
 And they give a message to Konoha, his image appears in the sky for everyone to see it, even Gaara see it."
 Hiruko : "My name is Hiruko, I'm on the verge of capturing every Bloodline user"


Tsunade : "Hiruko can't be 20 years old" ( The guy talking look like young )

 "I already captured the ones from the 4 other great contries"
 "You're next, konoha ! When I'll have every Bloodline limit, I'll be immortal, undefeatable !"
 Kakashi : "Since they already got the 4 others countries, I fear the next target will be ..."

Tsunade is talking to most of the shinobi :

Tsunade : "The village is under martial law, nobody is allow to enter or leave the village ! Expect heavy attack from the enemy."

Then we see her in her office

 Tsunade : "Still no news from the Anbu ?"
 Shizune : "No !"
 Tsunade : "And what about the Kazekage ? What about Gaara ?"
 Shizune : "He's on the way with a Suna escort"
Tsunade : This time, this is beyond my powers. We need help, we need you Gaara !"

 The same creature that took down Sai comes and destroy the cliff where Gaara-tachi were travelling and the cliff fall on them
 And that's the end of what I saw




If we're lucky, someone recorded it.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 5, 2009)

whats the new shippuuden movie gonna be about?


----------



## Catterix (Jul 5, 2009)

XMURADX said:


> Well, in manga sales One Piece just beaten Dragonball recently and became the best selling shonen manga. But if you mean Doramon or Sesame-chan TV ratings, that's becasue they are individual stories, and the whole family watches it. And it's easier to get into them unlike series like One Piece or Naruto.



lol yes, but what about it?  You don't need to make excuses for One Piece not being #1, stop being a fanboy 



Yagami1211 said:


> Back from the japan expo in Paris.
> 
> I saw 30mn of the movie ( Takeuchi Junko was there )
> 
> ...



Awesome, thanks for the summary of what you saw! The movie sounds dark; this is the first time we've seen good characters getting killed in the movie outside of "big dramatic sacrifice".



beastly0123 said:


> whats the new shippuuden movie gonna be about?



Kakashi. His balls. And Naruto's tongue.

Read the summaries in the first few pages...


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 5, 2009)

*


Yagami1211 said:



			Back from the japan expo in Paris.

I saw 30mn of the movie ( Takeuchi Junko was there )

here is what I saw


Spoiler:  



Well, the movie starts with Sai flying in thunder clouds
 Looking for somethi

 Sai says : "I can't find anymore clues to pursue Bloodline limits ninjas anymore"
 Some weird bird attacks him and takes him down
 Naruto, Sakura and Kakashi comes in

 Sakura  : "Wait Naruto, we must continue the mission"
 Naruto : "Like hell I'm gonna give up on Sai !"
 Kakashi : "Don't be rash !"


 Kakashi : "This guy ... he's so much like you. Don't you agree, Obito ?"

 Naruto is attacked by the creature that took Sai down

 Naruto is injured and with the help of Kakashi and Sakura, they manage to escape
 Kakashi reports to Tsunade and says "We lost track of any Bloodline limit users around the Earth Country"


 Tsunade : "I'll sent some Anbu to go and check"

 We see Shikamaru with Ino and Chouji in the Korean BBQ
 Chouji is eating a LOT

 Shikamaru : "Slow down pal, this is no race"
 Chouji : "Asuma sensei wasn't like this."
 Then we hear Lee
 Everyone The Genin 12 are there
 except Sasuke

 Eating
 Kiba : "we're celebrating Naruto and Sai got better"
 Neji : "Me too"
 Hinata : "Naruto-kun asked me to ask everyone"

 Naruto comes in pajama, just out of the hostpital
 with a still recovering Sai
 Everyone welcome them
 Sakura comes in and punch both of them
 And they're back to the hospital

 Kakashi comes in the room
 He gives a book to Sai to kill time, Sai read "Sometimes people act like they're angry to hide their true feelings. Interesting"

 Kakashi gives to Naruto the tests bells
 and asks him to fix them, since they're broken

Kakashi : "I'll come back later when you fixed them"
 3 unknown guys are near the place Sai was injured and they see Anbu

 The 3 guys kills the anbu
 And they give a message to Konoha
 Hiruko : "My name is Hiruko, I'm on the verge of capturing every Bloodline user"

 "I already captured the ones from the 4 other great contries"
 "You're next, konoha ! When I'll have every Bloodline limit, I'll be immortal, undefeatable !"
 Kakashi : "Since they already got the 4 others countries, I fear the next target will be ..."

 Tsunade : "Still no news from the Anbu ?"
 Shizune : "No !"
 Tsunade : "And what about the Kazekage ? What about Gaara ?"
 Shizune : "He's on the way with a Suna escort"
Tsunade : This time, this is beyond my powers. We need help, we need you Gaara !"

 The same creature that took down Sai comes and destroy the cliff where Gaara-tachi were travelling and the cliff fall on them
 And that's the end of what I saw




If we're lucky, someone recorded it.
		
Click to expand...


Thanx for the info Yagami1211, the movie sounds interesting.About the event was there anything special tp report beside preview of the movie*


----------



## Avix (Jul 5, 2009)

Hmmm ....... Interesting stuff,
Nice to see some gaaraa again, hopefully we'll get a little Temarei & Kankuro too.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 5, 2009)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> Thanx for the info Yagami1211, the movie sounds interesting.About the event was there anything special tp report beside preview of the movie*



Nothing much

Takeuchi Junko acted some Naruto

The Puffy AmiYumi band came so sing the new movie theme.

We had a recorded message from Kishimoto ( he was drawing the cover of the last manga chapter ) saying he couldn't be there with us.

Tetsuya Nishio, character designer from the series was there too.


----------



## Otori (Jul 5, 2009)

Yagami1211 said:


> Back from the japan expo in Paris.
> 
> I saw 30mn of the movie ( Takeuchi Junko was there )
> 
> ...



Not bad, so far. But we'll see how those fillains turn out. Otherwise it could be mildly interesting.


----------



## dualityim (Jul 5, 2009)

Yagami1211 said:


> Back from the japan expo in Paris.
> 
> I saw 30mn of the movie ( Takeuchi Junko was there )
> 
> ...



This sounds tons better than the second shippuden movie


----------



## Plot Hole (Jul 5, 2009)

Does this mean Hinata will recieve some screentime? pek


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 5, 2009)

Yagami1211 said:


> Back from the japan expo in Paris.
> 
> I saw 30mn of the movie ( Takeuchi Junko was there )
> 
> ...




Wow! This sounds much better! I hope for some more Hinata action and screentime. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe some NH moments.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 5, 2009)

Plot Hole said:


> Does this mean Hinata will recieve some screentime? pek



this means _everyone_ is getting more screen tim3.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 5, 2009)

Also not filler girl for Naruto's love interest!


----------



## Catterix (Jul 6, 2009)

Really love the sound of the movie. Seems more focused on Bonds than the 2nd movie was! Despite its title.

And the bad guy's called Hiruko?

You mean Sasori's puppet has come back from destruction?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 6, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Really love the sound of the movie. Seems more focused on Bonds than the 2nd movie was! Despite its title.
> 
> And the bad guy's called Hiruko?
> 
> You mean Sasori's puppet has come back from destruction?



Strangely the bad guy doesn't look one bit like Sasori's puppet.


----------



## Ibb (Jul 6, 2009)

Yagami1211, "awesome" isn't a potent enough word to describe you.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 6, 2009)

Yagami1211... I love you.

The animation looks fucking gorgeous.

I actually got excited watching this. It must be so brilliant to watch something like Naruto amongst all the fans who are actually _enjoying_ it. It shows just how good fanservice this is; they're HAPPY to see Sai! They roar with joy when Sakura uses her strength! They laugh together as Naruto gets slapped around! And they murmer at the mention of Obito.

The closest I ever get to this is going to anime-all-nighters in London, but those movies are things like GitS, or Blood:The Last Vampire. Hardly fan-filled stuff.


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Jul 6, 2009)

Yagami1211, you rocked!

Seeing this preview is actually getting me excited for some reason. I really like how the first 3 minutes starts with impressive action and not to mention the animation is nice. Seems they really putting more to this movie. I hope it's good (please don't bash me for this comment).

Btw, like how Naruto got scolded by Sakura.


----------



## Nekki (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm about to cry. Seriously. This feels like a movie, at last!


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Jul 6, 2009)

Regardless I enjoyed other movie, this one looks so movie like and probably the best one. The production looks great so far. Let's hope the story doesn't get too jumpy.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't like it how Sakura hits Naruto and scolds him after rescuing Sai.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 6, 2009)

I love how they hyped up Kakashi's Raikiri!!!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 6, 2009)

Matrix XZ said:


> I don't like it how Sakura hits Naruto and scolds him after rescuing Sasuke.



Dude, that's Sai !


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 6, 2009)

What's this, a Naruto movie that actually looks like it'll be worth watching? 



Matrix XZ said:


> I don't like it how Sakura hits Naruto and scolds him after rescuing Sasuke.



You mean Sai?

I wasn't expecting the people in the theater to laugh at it. Interesting.


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Jul 6, 2009)

Matrix XZ said:


> I don't like it how Sakura hits Naruto and scolds him after rescuing Sasuke.



First, it's Sai, not Sasuke. 

Also, Naruto was bleeding bad, most likely Sakura scold him for being rash and also not saying anything like, "I'm hurt."


----------



## Catterix (Jul 6, 2009)

First Tsurugi said:


> I wasn't expecting the people in the theater to laugh at it. Interesting.



lol That's because, unlike 99% of people on these forums, the people there were actually fans of Naruto and, y'know, like it.


----------



## neshru (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh, they really stepped up the animation quality for this movie. Everything else looks as weird and out of the Naruto universe as the previous movies.


----------



## Even (Jul 6, 2009)

daaaaamn, now I can't wait to watch this movie!! Yagami, you're awesome! 
animation looks fucking brilliant!


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 6, 2009)

*First all thanx Yagami1211 for posting 3 minutes preview.Like everyone said the movie looks  gorgeous and got me exciting about the movie but some how this movie  reminds how Naruto's 2nd movie started off where in 1st couple minutes the sand villagers was attacked by mechanical looking thing.

On a side note did anyone hear about the new Naruto Oav that's will be shown in Jump Super Anime Tour this year with Toriko, s One Piece: Movie 10 footage,  Katekyo Hitman Reborn!, Yu-Gi-Oh! 10th Special, and Tegami Bachi.*


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 6, 2009)

will there be a part 2 soon?


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 6, 2009)

Yagami pek

Lol, I liked how apparently there is less gravity in the Narutoverse, the way they were flying-jumping and changing direction and force in mid-air. 

And this actually....looks great! Well, they always _look _great. But still.  I'm gonna try and not get my hopes up to high (can't expect too much from the plot), but this movie does seem to be better than previous ones so far. I'm looking forward to it....a year from now 



Catterix said:


> Yagami1211... I love you.
> 
> The animation looks fucking gorgeous.
> 
> ...


I know! Things are always so much better when the fans actually... act like fans. Pleased fans. Happy fans. Fans that sit back, relax, and enjoy.

I remember going to the last Star Wars movie premiere: Best audience experience ever. I've been to other movie premieres, but none was like that one. They laughed, they cheered, they remained reverently silent as appropriate. Before the start, people were acting rude and annoying, and I was worried. But as soon as the lights dimmed, the transformation was amazing.


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 6, 2009)

Matrix XZ said:


> I don't like it how Sakura hits Naruto and scolds him after rescuing Sai.



I wonder what's funny about it. I'v always hated Sakura for this reason. 

Anyway, The Animation was fantastic...As expected from Murata.

Thanks for the preview Yagami.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 6, 2009)

XMURADX said:


> I wonder what's funny about it. I'v always hated Sakura for this reason.
> 
> Anyway, The Animation was fantastic...As expected from Murata.
> 
> Thanks for the preview Yagami.



I don't find any humor in that, about Sakura hitting Naruto and scolding him, after what Naruto did so much for rescuing Sai.


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 6, 2009)

Pretty cool trailer I got guess now I have second thoughts that animation was like A+ I mean terrific!


----------



## BluishSwirls (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks so much for the preview! This movie looks so gooooooooooooooooooooooooood!


----------



## darkcloud132 (Jul 6, 2009)

I can't wait.


----------



## iander (Jul 6, 2009)

Animation was teh sex.  My only apprehension is about the plot.  Why can't they there be a movie without weird monsters (besides biju) or weird technology like trains or flying machines? 

I use Kakashi Gaiden as an example.  Just a story focusing on a squad on an important mission.  Add in some sacrifice, heroism, some clever enemies and you got yourself a movie.  Doesnt have to be schemes of world domination or resurrecting some evil monster.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 6, 2009)

Madara and Shodai.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 6, 2009)

ninjaneko said:


> Yagami pek
> 
> Lol, I liked how apparently there is less gravity in the Narutoverse, the way they were flying-jumping and changing direction and force in mid-air.



its just for style. the movie does look great. they made the raikiri into some huge lightning punch.


----------



## Si Style (Jul 6, 2009)

A Naruto movie...that looks good!?

Say it isn't so...

The animation was quite incredible.


----------



## Rashman (Jul 6, 2009)

This new movie is looking really good. it's nice the the writers finally realized that nobody cares about naruto creating bonds with filler idiots.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow, the animation actually looks really good this time, definitely better than past Naruto movies. I might actually watch the movie this time around.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jul 6, 2009)

...

WOW. Just WOW. OMG this can't get into DVD with English subtitles fast enough!!!


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 7, 2009)

Just a week ago, people are saying the new Shippuden movie sucks and now everyone likes it now?


----------



## Death-T (Jul 7, 2009)

$100 says people hate the movie when it actually comes out.


----------



## MossMan (Jul 7, 2009)

Even with this low quality cam footage, I think this movie is a cut above the others, from what I've seen.  The characters look very on-model.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Catterix (Jul 7, 2009)

Looked like so much fun. Amazing how all the fans cheered when they saw Sasuke in the trailer for Ship. Movie 2.

I really love that bit where Junko Takeuchi dubbed her lines of the mute scene of Naruto, was really cool to watch. Really nice that she travelled to France for this.


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 7, 2009)

BlazingInferno said:


> Just a week ago, people are saying the new Shippuden movie sucks and now everyone likes it now?



Most of them including me are commenting on the animation...I still think the plot will suck. Plus the presence of weird dragons and creatures are a big turn off, IMO. Cause it's weird and doesn't feel Narutoish. 

I'm still keeping my expectations very low, so I can at least enjoy it.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm keeping my expectations lower than very low so that when the movie turns out to be even worse than that, there's no disappointment because my expectations were already so close to nothing that you can just laugh about the whole thing.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 7, 2009)

XMURADX said:


> Most of them including me are commenting on the animation...I still think the plot will suck. Plus the presence of weird dragons and creatures are a big turn off, IMO. Cause it's weird and doesn't feel Narutoish.
> 
> I'm still keeping my expectations very low, so I can at least enjoy it.


im pretty sure those were Canine or Feline type of animals using some type of armor.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 7, 2009)

wheres part 2 of the preview?


----------



## Catterix (Jul 7, 2009)

It just hasn't been uploaded.

Christ's sake, show some gratitude.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 7, 2009)

just cause i don't say it doesnt mean im not grateful. anyways so far it looks great but you never know. you can have faith though


----------



## Catterix (Jul 7, 2009)

That's why I said *show* some gratitude  It's no use being grateful if you act like a greedy dickwad  You have to show them you're grateful.

Aaaanyway, yeah. The plot looks poor. But the animation is just beautiful.


----------



## Mai♥ (Jul 7, 2009)

Preview looks good.

Woo, we might actually get a decent movie


----------



## Choco (Jul 7, 2009)

Animation wise, I love it!  Plot wise, I'm not too sure


----------



## saiya-jin (Jul 8, 2009)

Just in case anyone wants it, I have a thread up for the movie's theme "Dareka ga(Somebody)" by PUFFY.

Link removed


----------



## KohZa (Jul 9, 2009)

preview looks decent.i probably will like this movie


----------



## Even (Jul 9, 2009)

saiya-jin said:


> Just in case anyone wants it, I have a thread up for the movie's theme "Dare Kaga(Somebody)" by PUFFY.
> 
> A Scent Forever Ruined



It's still called "Dareka ga"  Kaga would give it a different meaning


----------



## Red Version (Jul 9, 2009)

Ugh another movie, Id rather have kakashi gaiden. Which hopefully happens.


----------



## saiya-jin (Jul 9, 2009)

Even said:


> It's still called "Dareka ga"  Kaga would give it a different meaning




Haha, whoops again.


----------



## full_metal_ninja (Jul 9, 2009)

a naruto movie that looks good and sasuke isn't in it. this has the potential to be the best naruto movie ever


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jul 9, 2009)

Garraknight said:


> Ugh another movie, Id rather have kakashi gaiden. *Which hopefully happens*.



Where've you been? :amazed
It will, but it'll only be 2 episode long.


----------



## l0rdza0n (Jul 9, 2009)

Death-T said:


> $100 says people hate the movie when it actually comes out.



there's no sauce in it

of course it's gonna be bland

needs sauce


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 9, 2009)

part 2: [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cewGy-ReyM&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fuser%2FApophys38&feature=player_profilepage[/YOUTUBE]

3:[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFKlQ3hVwYc&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Even (Jul 10, 2009)

Awesome!
Thanks a bunch


----------



## insane111 (Jul 10, 2009)

movie re-animated part 1 flashbacks=win


----------



## BluishSwirls (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks for the links! This movie looks 10x better than the others so far xD


----------



## Even (Jul 10, 2009)

yeah, I'm getting really hyped up for this movie  the story seems pretty good as well


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jul 10, 2009)

Is Kishi writing the plot for this film? Seems like everytime a movie is about to come out on DVD another one is released.


----------



## Green Poncho (Jul 10, 2009)

Other than the animation, I think it will be the worse Naruto movie yet. From what little I've gleaned from this thread it's plot seems similar to that of a majority of Naruto Filler (in-between Naruto and Naruto Shippuden) plots.

The fact that it took them this long to actually bother with this level of animation is annoying enough.

Also there is no way this movie will surpass Naruto Shippuden 2: Wet Titties. No way.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jul 10, 2009)

Why can't we wait for the movie to come out before we make disparaging remarks.... all the negativity.... gosh....


----------



## Green Poncho (Jul 10, 2009)

Red Raptor said:


> Why can't we wait for the movie to come out before we make disparaging remarks.... all the negativity.... gosh....



Why tried that the last five times.

It's a strategy I learned from my dad.

Also predict a negative result.
If you're right, you're right.
If you're wrong, don't say anything and everybody will be to busy being happy to bring it up.

Or something like that. I failed my dad's _School of Intentional Assholism_.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 10, 2009)

Green Poncho said:


> Other than the animation, I think it will be the worse Naruto movie yet. From what little I've gleaned from this thread it's plot seems similar to that of a majority of Naruto Filler (in-between Naruto and Naruto Shippuden) plots.
> 
> The fact that it took them this long to actually bother with this level of animation is annoying enough.
> 
> Also there is no way this movie will surpass Naruto Shippuden 2: Wet Titties. No way.



Doesn't seem like you failed your Dad's asshole school at all, if you ask me.

How in the hell does the plot resemble anything from the Part 1 fillers? You do remember those fillers had plots like Naruto going to a funeral where he couldn't laugh? Naruto transforming into a fat princess, before then peeing on Ino? Or him having to protect a vase from a blithering idiot? 

How does that have any similarities with a plot focused on the rising tension between warring countries fuelled by a psychological terrorist?

And you need to get a grip and find better things to get annoyed about. The animation in the Naruto movies has never been lacking, they've always been brilliantly animated. This one is just moreso. You need help if this actually annoys you.

I pray that the entire post I've just quoted was being ironic or sarcastic...


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 10, 2009)

This Hiruko guy introduced himself as a Konoha Ninja wanting every Bloodline limit.

That's probably why Gaara and Tsunade will break their alliance.


----------



## Green Poncho (Jul 10, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Doesn't seem like you failed your Dad's asshole school at all, if you ask me.
> 
> How in the hell does the plot resemble anything from the Part 1 fillers? You do remember those fillers had plots like Naruto going to a funeral where he couldn't laugh? Naruto transforming into a fat princess, before then peeing on Ino? Or him having to protect a vase from a blithering idiot?
> 
> ...



pek

The last one filler, the one with the weird weapons dummies/building block shit and possibly one other. You know, mysterious group of 3 to 5 nins come out of nowhere to challenge the world through gathering *insert object/s/person/s here* to challenge the world. And only Konoha and/or Suna know/care about it. Ends with each mysterious ninja defeated/killed either in a close match by Leaf genin/chunin, raped by Kakashi, raped by Suna nin who arrive/fightback at the end.

It's the same plot used by three or more filler arcs and just about every movie.

The only difference between an Naruto episode's and a Naruto movie's animation is usually: better looking jutsu, consistent art. When I watch a animated movie I expect the animation to be better then the regular anime, not only as good as the anime should be itself. Maybe Inuyasha (both movies and series), FMA (both movie and series) and Bleach (both movies and series) have left me with higher expectations than recommended for Naruto. Or maybe the fact that they used Macromedia Flash to animate the last few episodes have tainted by memories of the series, I don't know.

Just saying what I feel, you don't have to agree with me. If you don't like what I'm saying just skip my post and continue to the next.

And I was dead serious about dem titties.

+EDIT+ Dem titties where absolutely Mider T.


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (Jul 10, 2009)

Just watched the 3 preview video... I'm pretty exciting about it ! The funny parts makes me laugh, even if they were classic situation (Sakura hitting Naruto, Choji/Shikamaru etc...)

And i hope with that preview subtitled in french that one day we'll see it in theater in France, like dragon ball z movies !


----------



## Ibb (Jul 10, 2009)

So it seems like the guy in white is in fact a boy...damn, I was looking forward to Naruto getting a new love interest. (kinda like the "bond girls")

And as for the rest of the villains, it seems that they have 1) the white kid, 2) Big boobed girl, and 3) two guys with weird stuff on their faces. I must say, we could have gotten better villains.



Green Poncho said:


> pek
> 
> The last one filler, the one with the weird weapons dummies/building block shit and possibly one other. You know, mysterious group of 3 to 5 nins come out of nowhere to challenge the world through gathering *insert object/s/person/s here* to challenge the world. And only Konoha and/or Suna know/care about it. Ends with each mysterious ninja defeated/killed either in a close match by Leaf genin/chunin, raped by Kakashi, raped by Suna nin who arrive/fightback at the end.
> 
> It's the same plot used by three or more filler arcs and just about every movie.



The difference is that this time we might actually see the results of the villains. A Tsunade v. Gaara fight/tension was advertised.

Yes, this is the same tired old plot that we've seen many times before. And yes the bad guys have weird animal robot things that don't look like they belong in Naruto.

But on the flip side, this movie doesn't have a "new friend with a problem" that Naruto needs to fix. And this new villain doesn't look a thing like the villains in the past. And it seems that all of the side characters are going to be getting at least a little action, something that we haven't gotten in a long time.


You could say that I'm counting my blessings.

At the end of the day, this is another filler movie created to make money. And I'm not looking forward to it because of the plot.


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 10, 2009)

insane111 said:


> movie re-animated part 1 flashbacks=win


This.

The humor is really getting very old. Can't they find anything else other than Sakura beating Naruto


----------



## Catterix (Jul 10, 2009)

I still find it funny. Given the timing.

But yeah, we need something else to be the source of humour. Heck, I'd be happy with more of Sai messing up on calling people names.


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 10, 2009)

Catterix said:


> I still find it funny. Given the timing.
> 
> But yeah, we need something else to be the source of humour. Heck, I'd be happy with more of Sai messing up on calling people names.


In the start it was fun...But now it's just too much.

It's everywhere even the recent episode had Sakura beat Naruto, even poor Jiraya got beaten by Tsunade.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 10, 2009)

XMURADX said:


> This.
> 
> The humor is really getting very old. Can't they find anything else other than Sakura beating Naruto



Yeah, me too. I mean I don't find any humor of Sakura beating up Naruto. I hated how she ruined Naruto's celebration over Konoha 12, victory party.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 10, 2009)

I wish Naruto would be the one pounding Sakura. He's way stronger than her.


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (Jul 11, 2009)

It's always the animators that insist on continuing to portray Sakura as a "bitch" from back in part 1. In the manga (part 2) she probably only hits him 3 or 4 times altogether at most - that's it. She no longer treats him even close to the way she did back in part 1 (hitting him unnecessarily). It's now more the opposite - she's starting to grow feelings (whatever they may be) and showing hints of growing affection for him.


----------



## Haventh (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm looking forward to this. What  i do not understand is all the critisism around naruto shippuuden. I just enjoy every naruto episode that i'm lucky to see. Sure, some episodes aren't the best, but i do enjoy them. I doubt there are any naruto episodes i haven't enjoyed, and i liked all the movies... ( yes, really ) 

Sakura beating Naruto was funny in a few episodes, then it got old, and more annoying.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 13, 2009)

I think it's because you're from Norway  Most of the people complaining are American, which is a country known for being obsessed about quality and "value for money". Even if it costs nothing, people feel genuinely frustrated if something isn't as good as they'd hyped it up to be. 

A bit of Xenophobia on my side, but hey, just because I'm being rude doesn't mean I'm not being truthful  Other countries are like this, and obviously, not everyone is the same, but most of the criticism comes from people who are used to getting what they want, when they want and how they want.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 13, 2009)

I don't know sakura beating Naruto doesn't annoy me,I was surprised that I actually laughed at that scene

but that's probably thanks to the viewers,where the hell have they been when I was truly a narutotard?(I still love it hell alot for sure)

people complaining about naruto (manga and anime)used really to get on my nervous ,now I dont really care unless it's from people I care about their opinions


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 14, 2009)

I just saw a new 20 second preview of the new Shippuden movie, it looks like Kakashi will use Mangekyo in the movie.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 14, 2009)

if its the one with kakashi falling that came with 117 it was in the raw. There's been previews in 116 and 117


----------



## Even (Jul 14, 2009)

BlazingInferno said:


> I just saw a new 20 second preview of the new Shippuden movie, it looks like Kakashi will use Mangekyo in the movie.



links or it didn't happen


----------



## BluishSwirls (Jul 14, 2009)

From my point of view, Kakashi is still stronger than Naruto

There ya go ^


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 14, 2009)

Any new information about the characters from the movie, or something?


----------



## Hisokaomi (Jul 14, 2009)

Still wondering about the plot of movie 3, it looks like Naruto is going on rescuing people again. What's Tsunade thinking? Sending Kakashi to sacrifice himself to save everyone? I do hope there'll be more contents than Naruto leading the others to rescue Kakashi.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 14, 2009)

Hmm, well I don't think Tsunade would ever send Kakashi to sacrifice himself. But you're right, this plot does seem very convoluted.

I guess we can only wait for either a review or until the movie comes out to find out.

Hopefully, the fact that this plot is leaving us blank even now, then hopefully that's signs of a good plot 

And it's not just Naruto, it's everyone here as one big team rescuing Kakashi.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 14, 2009)

You really are weird. BluishSwirls gave the link because Even asked for it, because he hadn't seen evidence of Kakashi using Mangekyou.

But I hope you felt good wanking yourself off over telling people their links are old


----------



## Golden Devil (Jul 14, 2009)

does anyone know wen the movie is coming out so we can see it?


----------



## BluishSwirls (Jul 14, 2009)

Dbgohan08 said:


> old, it came with 117



I got the point 

Like Catterix said, I gave Even the link because he hadn't seen it yet.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 14, 2009)

Golden Devil said:


> does anyone know wen the movie is coming out so we can see it?



It's coming out in the cinemas in Japan on the 3rd of August. However, Japan is one of those countries that isn't as evil as other countries, and so I wouldn't expect to see any recorded versions of the films, or stolen stuff from in the cinema.

The DVD will then be released in April 2010, which is when it'll get subtitled. So we've got a while to wait.


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 14, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Hmm, well I don't think Tsunade would ever send Kakashi to sacrifice himself. But you're right, this plot does seem very convoluted.
> 
> I guess we can only wait for either a review or until the movie comes out to find out.
> 
> ...


i don't like that though I wish we had a movie with the newer characthers like sauske with his new team mates or akatsuki having a filler battle something like that


----------



## Catterix (Jul 14, 2009)

I want a movie version of the previous arcs  One Piece did it and that was my favourite One Piece film lol The Zabuza arc, or Rescue Gaara arc, or even the Chuunin exams/Konoha Invasion arc could be condensed to a pretty interesting movie (Make the Chuunin exam a single event. 30 mins of build up to exam, showing gaara as evil, the Suna's plan etc. 20 mins of exam. 40 minutes of Konoha invasion arc. It'd be awesome )


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 14, 2009)

Same here even though I hated the alabasta arc. But I think the best one to do a movie of is the rescue gaara arc or the first arc.I think the movie would go best this year since it is the tenth aniversary too


----------



## Catterix (Jul 14, 2009)

I wasn't a fan of the Alabasta arc either, and that's why I like the movie  It removed 90% of what I didn't like lol


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 14, 2009)

Catterix said:


> I want a movie version of the previous arcs  One Piece did it and that was my favourite One Piece film lol The Zabuza arc, or Rescue Gaara arc, or even the Chuunin exams/Konoha Invasion arc could be condensed to a pretty interesting movie (Make the Chuunin exam a single event. 30 mins of build up to exam, showing gaara as evil, the Suna's plan etc. 20 mins of exam. 40 minutes of Konoha invasion arc. It'd be awesome )



It would be awesome to see the Zabuzza arc turned into a movie (maby they could do it like the 9th one piece movie and make it a 'what if' retelling only with shippuden characters. Sadly this wil never happen because most( if not all have to see the new one first) movies are almost the same.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 14, 2009)

Any sneak peeks at the movie, yet?


----------



## Even (Jul 14, 2009)

Catterix: It's out on August 1st, not 3rd


----------



## Beastly (Jul 14, 2009)

Even said:


> Catterix: It's out on August 1st, not 3rd



in theaters or dvd?


----------



## TITINHO (Jul 14, 2009)

we all have been wait to the that movie 

because i think this movie it's the best in shippuudin


----------



## BluishSwirls (Jul 14, 2009)

@beastly0123: Someone recorded the first few minutes of the movie. It was shown at some anime thing, I think.

Anyway, the links are here:
here, at my DA
here, at my DA
here, at my DA


----------



## MS81 (Jul 14, 2009)

ZOMFG finally Kakashi use the MS in the movie!!!


----------



## Even (Jul 14, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> in theaters or dvd?



Theaters. DVD will be out in April 2010.


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 14, 2009)

TITINHO said:


> we all have been wait to the that movie
> 
> because i think this movie it's the best in shippuudin


Take out your large sig!


----------



## HIPOD180 (Jul 14, 2009)

TITINHO said:


> we all have been wait to the that movie
> 
> because i think this movie it's the best in shippuudin



Your sig is to big.


----------



## Nekki (Jul 14, 2009)

Green Poncho said:


> Other than the animation, I think it will be the worse Naruto movie yet. From what little I've gleaned from this thread it's plot seems similar to that of a majority of Naruto Filler (in-between Naruto and Naruto Shippuden) plots.



You are aware that all movies have suffered from this. Oh and they are all filler, too.

On a side note, I can't stress this enough: Movie looks awesome!


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 14, 2009)

BluishSwirls said:


> I got the point
> 
> Like Catterix said, I gave Even the link because he hadn't seen it yet.



ok i got it. sorry i didnt know.  plus he did give me the raw link to 117 where it was. anyway  ya this movie looks awesome but people will most likely watch it for the action as usual which is great. on tv tokyo's naruto site it says(babelfish google) that there'll be movie stuff during kg which is good. on 121 the scenes start in the op i believe.


----------



## Ibb (Jul 15, 2009)

Catterix said:


> I think it's because you're from Norway  *Most of the people complaining are American*, which is a country known for being obsessed about quality and "value for money". Even if it costs nothing, people feel genuinely frustrated if something isn't as good as they'd hyped it up to be.



Damn straight!

Why can't more people get this? I've been shunned from the anime episode discussion threads because I made it my personal mission to find all of the little flaws in each episode.

Why is it so hard to believe that just because I complain about something all the time doesn't mean that I don't like it?




BluishSwirls said:


> Cardinal numbers
> 
> There ya go ^



So, Kakashi does in fact activate his MS this movie.

Looks like he gets knocked out right after the fact, but this is just one more fight that's going to happen in this movie. This movie is going to have a ton of action, but right now I'm worried about the very small number of filler villains in this film.



Catterix said:


> I guess we can only wait for either a review or until the movie comes out to find out.
> 
> Hopefully, the fact that this plot is leaving us blank even now, then hopefully that's signs of a good plot



we can only hope.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 15, 2009)

Ibb said:


> Why is it so hard to believe that just because I complain about something all the time doesn't mean that I don't like it?



You're being sarcastic... right?


----------



## Beastly (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for the links to the sneak peeks at the movie. This movie is gonna be epic.


----------



## CHEH (Jul 23, 2009)

Love the "fukin bitch" look Naruto is giving Sakura behind her back.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 23, 2009)

omg... did they just show the whole thing in a french anicon???

so unfair 8(

the movie looks amazingly animated tho! for the first time the characters look on model!!!! opening scene was very impressive 8O


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 23, 2009)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> omg... did they just show the whole thing in a french anicon???
> 
> so unfair 8(
> 
> the movie looks amazingly animated tho! for the first time the characters look on model!!!! opening scene was very impressive 8O



No it wasn't the whole thing, just 20mn of it. 

Junko Takeuchi and the character designer of the series were there too.

It was for the 10 years anniversary of Naruto.

It was that awesome.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 23, 2009)

oh, ok. gawd im looking forward to this film now it looks like the first _real_ naruto movie 8O


----------



## Green Poncho (Jul 23, 2009)

It looks like the other movies, just with better animation and less breasts. Which is bad, because the breasts are the only reason I watch the movies.

I'm still waiting on the OVA with Naruto following his nindo with Shion. He did say he would do what ever it takes.


----------



## LoT (Jul 23, 2009)

Green Poncho said:


> It looks like the other movies, just with better animation and less breasts. Which is bad, because the breasts are the only reason I watch the movies.
> 
> I'm still waiting on the OVA with Naruto following his nindo with Shion. He did say he would do what ever it takes.



You watched those movies for Animeboobs?


----------



## Monna (Jul 24, 2009)

We needed a movie remake of the Zabuza arc for Naruto's 10th anniversary.


----------



## preawwww2537 (Jul 24, 2009)

I found some interview of Kazuhiko, the director and other voice actor for the movie and there's Kishi's too I think.

(c)lick me for hot hot rules

Translation anyone?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 25, 2009)

theres a trailer during commercials on tv tokyo thats about 20secs long and it shows naruto tryin to catch kakashi and other stuff. Is anyone watching the special about the movie?


----------



## preawwww2537 (Jul 25, 2009)

I only saw the one with kakashi sleeping and the one he's falling into something and another one of him with red eyes.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 25, 2009)

no, it was a show that was on yesterday. they showed stuff from the expo and footage of the movie. the host seemed to like shikamaru a lot. in one clip naruto and gaara fight or have a skirmish. kakashi has some mark on his forehead and i guess thats how he's being controlled or something.


----------



## Green Poncho (Jul 25, 2009)

LoT said:


> You watched those movies for Animeboobs?



Why else would I watch a Naruto movie? The only thing that compares is the filler Hooker-nin who keeps trying to kiss Naruto, although the fact that every seen with her had far better animation than any point in the last few episodes shows that the animation team shares my sense of priorities.


----------



## saiya-jin (Jul 25, 2009)

If nothing else, this movie is gorgeous.


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 25, 2009)

preawwww2537 said:


> I found some interview of Kazuhiko, the director and other voice actor for the movie and there's Kishi's too I think.
> 
> 
> 
> Translation anyone?


I would go to the naruto tranlasting section for that.


----------



## gtvg (Jul 26, 2009)

*I saw it yesterday,*

I totally didn't expect to be walking in on the 3rd Shippuden movie. Anyway, read some of the comments you guys put up and thought... wow, your theories are taken way out of proportions. The trailers show very little of the actual plot and doesn't reveal much behind the meaning of the title.

Don't know if I should be posting up spoilers. Don't want to get flagged. You can read my update at the AnimeNewsNetwork site about this movie.

But I do say that there are no new Rasengans. Kakashi watches as Naruto's various clones get eliminated one by one with Rasengans only to see the Wind-Shuriken Rasengan fall from the sky like a star.


----------



## Even (Jul 26, 2009)

how can you have seen it, when it doesn't air in theaters in Japan until August 1st? You're one week early, I'm afraid...


----------



## gtvg (Jul 26, 2009)

I did see it because it was a special screening at the PiFan film festival. Check the Pifan website and you'll find that the film did premiere on the 25th of July. The funny thing is that the theater was only half filled. No one really cared for this anime. I just happened to walk into it.


----------



## Si Style (Jul 26, 2009)

It's very possible to see films a week in advance; staff or test screenings for instance.

But what gets me is that Naruto was banned from using Rasenshuriken, but he uses it in this film?


----------



## Blatman (Jul 26, 2009)

Si Style said:


> It's very possible to see films a week in advance; staff or test screenings for instance.
> 
> But what gets me is that Naruto was banned from using Rasenshuriken, but he uses it in this film?



(first post) We all know that Anime movies never mean nothing to the manga or the canon episodes. It just takes the characters from the up-to-date time periods and create a one off storyline. I cant wait to see the Fuuton Rasengan again!


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 26, 2009)

gtvg said:


> I totally didn't expect to be walking in on the 3rd Shippuden movie. Anyway, read some of the comments you guys put up and thought... wow, your theories are taken way out of proportions. The trailers show very little of the actual plot and doesn't reveal much behind the meaning of the title.
> 
> Don't know if I should be posting up spoilers. Don't want to get flagged. You can read my update at the AnimeNewsNetwork site about this movie.
> 
> But I do say that there are no new Rasengans. Kakashi watches as Naruto's various clones get eliminated one by one with Rasengans only to see the Wind-Shuriken Rasengan fall from the sky like a star.


That is the end? Anyone thing special happens or just that.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 26, 2009)

ive only seen the first 20 minutes of it and it looks spectacular 8O

like 100x better than all the naruto films out so far, and it actually feels like your watching a naruto film, not just some anime with naruto in it... if you know what i mean.


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 26, 2009)

Can i get a link to it


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 26, 2009)

here you go, other part is on the same user's channel.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WrnGmoYgwM&feature=channel_page[/youtube]


----------



## gtvg (Jul 26, 2009)

Sorry Dragonpiece, I can't ruin the movie for everyone else. Dynamic Dragon is right, this feels like a real movie. All the flashbacks are re-animated too, so you'll see consistency in the movie. 

Here's what I posted at ANN: Ninjas with bloodline limits begin disappearing in all the countries and blame points toward the fire nation. By Tsunade's order, Kakashi is sacrificed to prevent an all out war. After inheriting charms left by Kakashi, Naruto fights through friends and foes to prevent his death, changing the minds of those who've inherited the will of fire.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 26, 2009)

mmm interesting story line, atleast its not another escorting one, thank god!


----------



## gtvg (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah, I was getting tired of those escort and invasions from other countries stories. This one ties well into the series. 

About the windshuriken rasengan, he uses it to finish off the baddy, but doesn't get any damage himself. I mean he gets knocked around from the blast, but it's nothing like what was in the series. It's awkward cause he makes thousands of clones, they all make rasengans. So there's literally hundreds of rasengans distracting the baddy, and he's still able to make a more powerful windshuriken rasengan, his hands are nice and clean, and he goes off to celebrate with the 11. Does the guy ever run out of chakra? He didn't even tap into the fox's power either.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 26, 2009)

haha as expected... another version of the rasengan... but ah well movies will be movies eh?

the last movie where he used 4 tails was just ridiculous.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 26, 2009)

so FRS is in the movie? I'm interested to see how neat that will look with the level of animation. I didn't like how it looked 95% of the time in ep 88.


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 26, 2009)

can you atleast tell me what gaara and the sand village has to do with all of this?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 26, 2009)

guess we have to wait till its out for a real full review


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 26, 2009)

Si Style said:


> It's very possible to see films a week in advance; staff or test screenings for instance.
> 
> But what gets me is that *Naruto was banned from using Rasenshuriken*, but he uses it in this film?


yeah like naruto going to lisen to that.


----------



## Ibb (Jul 27, 2009)

gtvg said:


> Sorry Dragonpiece, I can't ruin the movie for everyone else. Dynamic Dragon is right, this feels like a real movie. All the flashbacks are re-animated too, so you'll see consistency in the movie.
> 
> Here's what I posted at ANN: Ninjas with bloodline limits begin disappearing in all the countries and blame points toward the fire nation. *By Tsunade's order, Kakashi is sacrificed to prevent an all out war*. After inheriting charms left by Kakashi, *Naruto fights through friends and foes* to prevent his death, changing the minds of those who've inherited the will of fire.



Seriously?

I can see Tsunade being forced to assign Kakashi a "no return" mission. But Naruto fighting friends (as in possibly the rookies) is just wow. Brilliant move if I do say so myself.

Do you mind if I ask you what the action was like in this movie? How many fights and what was the quality of the fights?



Dbgohan08 said:


> guess we have to wait till its out for a real full review



Seems that way.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 27, 2009)

Ibb said:


> Seriously?
> 
> I can see Tsunade being forced to assign Kakashi a "no return" mission. But Naruto fighting friends (as in possibly the rookies) is just wow. Brilliant move if I do say so myself.



I doubt he literally "fights" them, it's probably just arguing. Such as how you see Shikamaru and Naruto arguing in the trailer.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 27, 2009)

all this week on AxA theyre talkin about this. yet its supposed to be on but it isnt even though its supposed to be over now. it was some vaccuum infomercial.


----------



## Robin (Jul 27, 2009)

so what are the official dates? like when does the movie come out and when does it hit DVD? We had to wait, what, half a year before seeing the last movie subbed?

Edit: found a footage of it

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKKGrrkufKc[/YOUTUBE]

looks amazing unlike all other movies! can't wait now!


----------



## insane111 (Jul 27, 2009)

Lazuri said:


> so what are the official dates? like when does the movie come out and when does it hit DVD? We had to wait, what, half a year before seeing the last movie subbed?



movie premiers 8/1, DVD comes in late April 2010. So about 9 months


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 28, 2009)

not bad


----------



## kainsav (Jul 28, 2009)

God you can't have a movie without Sakura clocking Naruto's lights out.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 28, 2009)

ah beautiful tsundere love <3


----------



## BluishSwirls (Jul 28, 2009)

I hope this week's episode has movie footage in the OP/ED


----------



## Robin (Jul 28, 2009)

insane111 said:


> movie premiers 8/1, DVD comes in late April 2010. So about 9 months



that's insane 



kainsav said:


> God you can't have a movie without Sakura clocking Naruto's lights out.



didn't you hear people laugh in the cinema? The Japanese love it. I actually found it funny too, it was good comic relief in the middle of eerie landscape, dodging scary dogs and being worried for unconscious Sai.

And if she didn't do it, she wouldn't have pulled Naruto's clothes to show us some of his skin


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 28, 2009)

BluishSwirls said:


> I hope this week's episode has movie footage in the OP/ED



that's next week and I don't know if it's official but ever since last year there's no footage in the ed. I wonder if it'll continue. Only Movie 3&4 had it in the ED too. Now it's just OP.


----------



## BluishSwirls (Jul 28, 2009)

^^^Damn


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 28, 2009)

Seriously, I'm really gonna watch the movie this time. I'm glad the producers finally got their acts together.


----------



## Muah (Jul 28, 2009)

Yea, I predict Naruto using all the power of the moon to defeat the villian... O wait he already did that.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 28, 2009)

right now i'm worried about if the villain(s) is/are going to look weak.


----------



## BluishSwirls (Jul 30, 2009)

The opening of the new episode had scenes from the movie but I can't find a raw anywhere


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 30, 2009)

Movie doesn't air for another 2 days and we won't get a RAW of the movie for another 9 months.


----------



## Kairi (Jul 30, 2009)

I wanna see this. I'll probably catch a RAW somewhere too. I hope this doesn't disappoint, like the last few.


----------



## BluishSwirls (Jul 30, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> Movie doesn't air for another 2 days and we won't get a RAW of the movie for another 9 months.



Lol, not a raw for the movie, a raw for the new episode because it has clips of the movie in the opening. The subbed one doesn't for some reason.


----------



## Soletuti (Jul 30, 2009)

Anybody knows when they will release the soundtrack for this movie?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 30, 2009)

the raw has a long special preview, if anyone has link, give it to me please.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 30, 2009)

why do they wait so long to release the dvds anyway? so annoying.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 30, 2009)

Because they don't have impatient greedy fans who are willing to be illegal, I guess.

There was a time when Videos and DVDs used to come out 7 or so months after it was out in the cinema. But pirates dominated the market, so movies ended up coming out on DVD the moment their cinema run ended, sometimes before.

In Japan, for some reason, video piracy isn't as big a thing.


----------



## preawwww2537 (Jul 31, 2009)

The movie opening is avalible in YouTube now.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 31, 2009)

I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 31, 2009)

BlazingInferno said:


> I can't find it anywhere.




[YOUTUBE]iNVeenXrrXo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Plot Hole (Jul 31, 2009)

So why is Naruto fighting Gaara, by both anime and Manga standards this is pretty pathetic storywriting.


----------



## BluishSwirls (Jul 31, 2009)

Looks like there is a lot of Kakashi in it!


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 31, 2009)

Dammit when will people learn not to put this type of stuff on Youtube. It's going to be taken down in a matter of hours.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 31, 2009)

No Special Preview Link yet?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 31, 2009)

Holy shit but that trailer looks pretty damn awesome.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 31, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Holy shit but that trailer looks pretty damn awesome.



yeah, but commonsense and an IQ above 70 should tell you otherwise.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 31, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> yeah, but commonsense and an IQ above 70 should tell you otherwise.



I'll skip the bits that suck


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 31, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I'll skip the bits that suck



5 minute movies are


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 31, 2009)

Well tonight or tomorrow morning we should be getting a review


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 31, 2009)

Wow a Naruto vs Gaara fight? Awesome! I loved to see TS Naruto vs Gaara!


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 31, 2009)

naruto also lands in jail lol maybe it's for that.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 31, 2009)

I found  this:


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Jul 31, 2009)

That preview looks great. I can imagine one scene though:

Naruto: "Gaara, are you crazy? We are trying to help you." *punch Gaara*

5 minutes later.

(Naruto is in jail)
Sakura: "Well, look what happened now."

I can't help but laugh.


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 31, 2009)

*Dbgohan08 since you already post the pic I quess I'll post the text that go with the img


できた～ぞ！！

ついについに明日
８／１全国公開の劇場版
「火の意志を継ぐ者」
パンフレットができたぞ～！！

今回の話は、最初から最後までクライマックス！
名シーン・名シーンばかりなので、
パンフレットを見るのも楽しいですよ！！

明日の公開初日、僕ももちろん劇場に行きますよ！
額当て付けて！
みんなと会えるのを楽しみにしてます！

to save space

Spoiler:  






ぐっふっふ?
出来てきたぜ?本が?！

８月頭に、ナルト本が
大量発売だってばよ！
発売前だけど
表紙を見せちゃうぞ！！

まずはＪＣ最新４７巻！ナルトｖｓペイン、衝撃の展開！
この表紙のイラストが意味するのは！？
８月４日（火）発売です！！

そして、スペシャルアニメ本「十年百忍」！！
ナルト１０年の歴史を圧倒的な量のアニメビジュアルで綴る！
紹介するキャラクターは本当に１００人！
もう、見てるだけで楽しい本ですよ！
こちらも８月４日（火）発売！！

そしてそして、
ｊブックス「火の意志を継ぐ者」
８月１日、全国東宝系にて公開の劇場版が早くも小説化！
映画観て、小説読んで、面白さ倍増！！
「火の意志を継ぐ者」僕は、あのシーンが１番すきだなぁ。

「いくぞ?ナルト?」
「ああ」

おおっと、これ以上は言えないっ！
こちらは８月３日（月）発売！！

さあ、映画も本もイベントも、
ナルトだらけの夏が始まりますよ～！！


*


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 31, 2009)

lol Dbgohan08 was right about Naruto being in jail.


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 31, 2009)

Wait a minute what is the book at the end?


----------



## Taco (Jul 31, 2009)

Is it almost April? I want this movie


----------



## l0rdza0n (Jul 31, 2009)

Lazuri said:


> so what are the official dates? like when does the movie come out and when does it hit DVD? We had to wait, what, half a year before seeing the last movie subbed?
> 
> Edit: found a footage of it
> 
> ...



that shit looks fucking amazing

and I *LOVE* people's reactiosn to it, Naruto totally dominates 

2:57 when Sakura did that, listen to the crowd i never realized how truly massive her fanbase is

and LOL@Sakura clocking naruto, that gathered a huge response

LOL


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 31, 2009)

Dbgohan08 said:


> I found  this:


No, please, I'm sure there's enough HinataxTentacle fanfiction already. 

P.S. This movie looks really good visually.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 31, 2009)

BlazingInferno said:


> lol Dbgohan08 was right about Naruto being in jail.



ya ive seen 2 trailers with jail scenes.


----------



## neshru (Jul 31, 2009)

Dbgohan08 said:


> I found  this:



lol at the hinata tentacle rape scene. Fanservice much?


----------



## gtvg (Jul 31, 2009)

Shikamaru throws Naruto in jail for trying to chase after Kakashi at the village gates. This is way before he even encounters Gaara.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jul 31, 2009)

ghstwrld said:


> [YOUTUBE]iNVeenXrrXo[/YOUTUBE]



Damn the movie looks great. Too bad we won't be seeing it till next year.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Jul 31, 2009)

gtvg said:


> Shikamaru throws Naruto in jail for trying to chase after Kakashi at the village gates. This is way before he even encounters Gaara.



I'm dying to know. Does Tenten do anything else battle wise besides throw kunai with explosives attached out of her scroll? It's hard for me to imagine her getting to do much, especially with Shikamaru hogging the screentime in a movie that has all of the Konoha 11 (what a surprise...)


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 31, 2009)

gtvg said:


> Shikamaru throws Naruto in jail for trying to chase after Kakashi at the village gates. This is way before he even encounters Gaara.



I need to know does Hinata get a good fight and show her skills in that movie? I mean did she defeated one of the badguys? I mean Shino better not be stealing the fight and glory.


----------



## Kairi (Jul 31, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> 5 minute movies are






Dbgohan08 said:


> I found  this:



On Naruto10th? I'm going to have to check that out. Do you go anywhere else?


NaruSaku4Life said:


> That preview looks great. I can imagine one scene though:
> 
> Naruto: "Gaara, are you crazy? We are trying to help you." *punch Gaara*
> 
> ...



 !!!
Funny stuff. Makes me wanna watch a bit


Animeblue said:


> *Dbgohan08 since you already post the pic I quess I'll post the text that go with the img
> 
> 
> できた～ぞ！！
> ...



Oh damn, its times like these where I wish I could read Hiragana.


----------



## osricpearl (Jul 31, 2009)

Another crappy movie. Great. But we'll have lots of Shikamaru action so I'm probably going to watch it.


----------



## neshru (Jul 31, 2009)

Animeblue said:


> *
> to save space
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...


I don't know if the second cover in the pic has anything to do with the movie, but it's a spoiler about future stuff.


----------



## Kairi (Jul 31, 2009)

(Not sure if it was seen)

It actually looks good, they better not pull that shit like in the last movies where they show stuff in the trailer that didn't happen in the movie.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jul 31, 2009)

Anki Rendan said:


> I'm dying to know. Does Tenten do anything else battle wise besides throw kunai with explosives attached out of her scroll? It's hard for me to imagine her getting to do much, especially with Shikamaru hogging the screentime in a movie that has all of the Konoha 11 (what a surprise...)



Based on the previews so far, i don't even know if Team Guy will be moving out of the village with the rest. I get the bad feeling they will be left behind or something


----------



## Ichibi no Shukaku (Jul 31, 2009)

Wait...why is Gaara and Naruto fighting each other, anyway?


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Jul 31, 2009)

Badass Beyond Belief ~The Demon Sky Pirate Vegeta FC crap quality though....


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 31, 2009)

kairi said:


> On Naruto10th? I'm going to have to check that out. Do you go anywhere else?
> 
> 
> !!!
> ...



ya it's the first clickable button at the top of the page. if you want the direct website:Juventus 2-1 Real Madrid: Cannavaro & Salihadmizic Lead Juve Into Peace Cup Final


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 31, 2009)

chaoscontrol189 said:


> Winner Takes All crap quality though....


that is old but thanks for posting it i guess


----------



## Kairi (Jul 31, 2009)

Dbgohan08 said:


> ya it's the first clickable button at the top of the page. if you want the direct website:Avatar



Thanks, I see now. I'm trying to navigate the site and I'm doing pretty well, seeing as I found the movie trailer, but I still don't read japanese.


----------



## saiya-jin (Aug 1, 2009)

So, has there been any word on how long this movie is? It looks to me like there's been alot of information to be packed into 90 minutes.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 1, 2009)

neshru said:


> I don't know if the second cover in the pic has anything to do with the movie, but it's a spoiler about future stuff.



lol, 2nd one is the new manga silly, its volume 47.


----------



## neshru (Aug 1, 2009)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol, 2nd one is the new manga silly, its volume 47.


exactly, and this is the anime forum.


----------



## preawwww2537 (Aug 1, 2009)

I found this

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Aug 1, 2009)

i cant see it


----------



## preawwww2537 (Aug 1, 2009)

Really? Mine's fine though, never mind I'll just post the link.

Sign Up
Sign Up


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 1, 2009)

Yay the movie's out today!


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Aug 1, 2009)

preawwww2537 said:


> Really? Mine's fine though, never mind I'll just post the link.
> 
> stock
> stock


404 errors on those pages.



BlazingInferno said:


> Yay the movie's out today!


technically yesterday.


----------



## Taco (Aug 1, 2009)

Zenaku said:


> Banzai, banzai Ô_Ô! Thats very Cool Movie....erm
> 
> ..The SOUNDTRACK is out now......
> ( Naruto Shippuuden Movie 3 - 29.07.09)....
> ...



10 cookies to the first person who gets us the OST! >


----------



## Kairi (Aug 1, 2009)

preawwww2537 said:


> Really? Mine's fine though, never mind I'll just post the link.
> 
> [EE] GTO: Shonan 14 Days - Ch. 07
> [EE] GTO: Shonan 14 Days - Ch. 07



404 errors, japanese are really protective about their art. most of the time you can't distribute links.


Forbidden Truth said:


> 10 cookies to the first person who gets us the OST! >



i want cookies ! D:
but finding it is gonna be hard ~

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiHiOmv-Eak[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taco (Aug 1, 2009)

kairi said:


> i want cookies ! D:
> but finding it is gonna be hard ~



Extra chocolate chips! Go! >


Anyone else like Ni's hair?


----------



## Hollow Prince (Aug 1, 2009)

Why wasnt it being promoted like the other movies


----------



## l0rdza0n (Aug 1, 2009)

gtvg said:


> Shikamaru throws Naruto in jail for trying to chase after Kakashi at the village gates. This is way before he even encounters Gaara.



LMFAO

Shikamaru jailed Naruto?!

genin got owned!


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Aug 1, 2009)

i rather see a movie of either deidaras demise or the fight with itachi


----------



## Kakashi666 (Aug 1, 2009)

A song from the OST

Link removed

and here

Link removed


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Aug 1, 2009)

um....is this new?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yq9hsnyTbWA[/YOUTUBE]

Edit: This is continuation.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3IRfdlZw6ss&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taco (Aug 1, 2009)

Kakashi666 said:


> A song from the OST
> 
> old thread/old acc.
> 
> ...



I need this OST


----------



## neshru (Aug 1, 2009)

Forbidden Truth said:


> 10 cookies to the first person who gets us the OST! >


seconded

123


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Aug 1, 2009)

NaruSaku4Life said:


> um....is this new?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yq9hsnyTbWA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


thats the show that was on last friday.


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Aug 1, 2009)

Okay, thanks. I never saw it till now, so, new to me.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Aug 1, 2009)

its not the whole show though. EDIT: here's the rest:[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2Iylra0uHc&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fuser%2Fkobutanooshiri&feature=player_profilepage[/YOUTUBE]

I heard they talked about the movie for about 5mins. after KG but I dont know.


----------



## NinjaShives (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks for sharing those vids!  I hadn't seen them.  But, now I'm a little confused by something...

*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought Tsunade orders Kakashi to sacrifice himself for the village, but that preview clearly shows him getting hypnotized before even leaving the village.  So, does he actually intend to leave or not?  Agh!  And I can't see it for another nine months!


----------



## Red Raptor (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh SWEET! I'm so glad my fears for Team Guy have been proven wrong! Neji, Lee and TENTEN goodness!!!!! Now I really can't wait...


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 1, 2009)

And Hinata is going to fight that Woman the whip!!


----------



## RaptorRage (Aug 1, 2009)

Matrix XZ said:


> And Hinata is going to fight that Woman the whip!!



With a "Naruto-kun, onegai..." or "Naruto, please..." line. Wonder if it's a situation where she wants him to watch her fighting or something.


----------



## saiya-jin (Aug 1, 2009)

She wants him to watch her do everything she does.

EDIT: Except watch her watching him.


----------



## ridara909 (Aug 1, 2009)

Well, its AUGUST, AND ITS 2009 , i diddnt want to read 30 pages so, Anyone have any information on the movie?


----------



## Catterix (Aug 1, 2009)

What movie? I think you're making this up.

However, the previous 30 pages might provide you with some information


----------



## ridara909 (Aug 1, 2009)

oh well then this thread is a load of bulllshit?


----------



## Catterix (Aug 1, 2009)

lol Christ, you're serious.

The movie focuses on a group that are collecting all of the Bloodline limits, including the Sharingan. Kakashi has some form of past with these people and it seems he's going to suffer for it. Meanwhile, the terrorists collecting the Bloodline Limits cause a stir that creates tension between Konoha Village and Suna village, causing Gaara to go to battle with Konoha.

The movie is sporting every single main character, contains some of the best animation we've ever seen in Naruto, alongside absolutely beautiful art, and is directed by Masahiko Murata who directed the animation for episodes 35, 42, and 55 of Shippuuden.

All in all, despite some typical filler villains, this looks to be possibly the best movie.

Better?


----------



## shadowy_blue (Aug 1, 2009)

Catterix said:


> lol Christ, you're serious.
> 
> The movie focuses on a group that are collecting all of the Bloodline limits, including the Sharingan. Kakashi has some form of past with these people and it seems he's going to suffer for it. Meanwhile, the terrorists collecting the Bloodline Limits *cause a stir that creates tension between Konoha Village and Suna village, causing Gaara to go to battle with Konoha.*


Um, I just want to clarify. Is he going to be fighting alongside or against Konoha? Because if it's the latter, then that's just majorly OOC. 

I mean, I'm sure this movie is gonna be brilliant, but that detail just makes me sad, being a huge fan of Gaara's relationship with Naruto and Konoha.


----------



## saiya-jin (Aug 1, 2009)

And if not the best, defintely the best *LOOKING*.


If nothing else, it'll be orgasmic on the eyes.(Okay, maybe that's exaggerating a bit...)


----------



## Tentenfan (Aug 1, 2009)

YAY FOR TENTEN!!!! Just had a Tenten-gasm, sorry. She better do more than throw bomb kunai, that's all I'm sayin'...


----------



## preawwww2537 (Aug 2, 2009)

Whoaaaa the preview look badass man.


----------



## Kairi (Aug 2, 2009)

God I hope it isn't like the last one.

If so, I'll just stay watching the trailers.

Also, I requested to have the first post of this thread so I can edit it with all the links to the sites & trailers we have so far, for you all. This way, people won't have to look through 30 pages just to find something :3


----------



## Taco (Aug 2, 2009)

Catterix said:


> lol Christ, you're serious.
> 
> The movie focuses on a group that are collecting all of the Bloodline limits, including the Sharingan. Kakashi has some form of past with these people and it seems he's going to suffer for it. Meanwhile, the terrorists collecting the Bloodline Limits cause a stir that creates tension between Konoha Village and Suna village, causing Gaara to go to battle with Konoha.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot for the spoilers. Damn.


----------



## Red Raptor (Aug 2, 2009)

Huh? Spoilers? I think there aren't ENOUGH spoilers yet!!! We have to wait till late April next year to watch the show, I wouldn't mind a few spoilers now!! LOL


----------



## phazumaki (Aug 3, 2009)

*Naruto Shippūden 3: Inheritors of the Will of Fire*

Hello fellow ninjas 

I'm pretty sure I'm not the only one that's been looking forward to this movie for over a year right now, but even though the release date was set to the 1st of August, I havn't managed to find a streamlink on the internet.

Let's put our minds together and share one, if we do find one. Post it here, and let's all enjoy the 3rd and probably best, Naruto Shippuuden movie.

Baaai


----------



## AppleChan (Aug 3, 2009)

Gah!  I'm excited mostly because FINALLY the side characters get some spotlight! Especially Neji and Hinata. pek I don't have a link but I hope someone comes with one. I don't care if it's not subbed. I want it nao!


----------



## phazumaki (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeeees! I want it too >.< , damnit .. this movie really mixes things up and I want to see what the hell Kakashi is doing 

Maybe I should go watch the 2nd movie again ^_^


----------



## Chippy (Aug 3, 2009)

Didn't it just come out in cinema? You won't even be able to see a RAW for about a year.


----------



## phazumaki (Aug 3, 2009)

No idea, I haven't seen the Europe release dates etc yet either..

But maybe somebody will get an example up on the Internet soon


----------



## The Imp (Aug 3, 2009)

Terrible movie name.


----------



## alwayswithyou (Aug 3, 2009)

Could be worse.. I guess


----------



## phazumaki (Aug 3, 2009)

yeah it could be.......revenge of the ramen. :|


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 3, 2009)

Gaara's in it.


----------



## Brian (Aug 3, 2009)

phazumaki said:


> yeah it could be.......revenge of the ramen. :|



that actually sounds alot better


----------



## phazumaki (Aug 3, 2009)

I know, and that scares me..


----------



## Brian (Aug 3, 2009)

and i bet the plot would be a lot better than some gay will of fire shit


----------



## Dillinger (Aug 3, 2009)

From the small previews i've seen so far, it should be a pretty epic movie. I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## AppleChan (Aug 3, 2009)

Chippy said:


> Didn't it just come out in cinema? You won't even be able to see a RAW for about a year.



I'm guessing.  Like the last movie. 



~Brian~ said:


> and i bet the plot would be a lot better than some gay will of fire shit



Actually, the title sounds great and the trailer looked interesting. I believe this movie will be way better than the last.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 3, 2009)

Movie will be shit without Sasuke.


----------



## CHEH (Aug 4, 2009)

hmm, i see the trailers and preview specials are doing what they do best, make the movie  look interesting and good. You guys should know better


----------



## Dillinger (Aug 4, 2009)

Revy said:


> Movie will be shit without Sasuke.



It'll be the shit without Sasuke, indeed. 

*Moviez*

_All the Naruto cast, except Sasuke._

Me: Yeahhhh kick that dudez ass!!!

Me: amgamgamg they're gonna lose.......w8 w8, it's all gud.

Me: roflrofl that was funnnnny!

_Sasuke enters the scene_

Sasuke: Uchiha, Sharingan, my shirtless body> you.

Sasuke: You are dead now, enjoy death.

*The End*



Me: .................


I reinact my movie exp with awesomness not seen before.


----------



## BluishSwirls (Aug 4, 2009)

It would be shit if Sasuke was in it, just like the last one was.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Aug 4, 2009)

new scan:


----------



## Kairi (Aug 4, 2009)

^ I actually saw that last week, I wasn't sure if it was for the movie though.


----------



## BluishSwirls (Aug 4, 2009)

Hopefully we'll get a review soon enough. It's weird, when the third Bleach movie came out in December it was publicized much more than this one.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm glad Jiraiya and Gamabunta have bigger roles in this movie, bigger than their small cameos in Bonds. Man, it won't be til April til the sub version comes out. The movie looks better than I thought it would be.


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 5, 2009)

I finally found a movie review, I hope someone who will translate

Source


----------



## Red Raptor (Aug 6, 2009)

*Part 2*

Quote:
The Movie 10th Anniversary (2 stars)

Now that work together in a great character ... and I say to each stage, the fans are out in full the good work was nice.
Especially in situations like personal and Naruto vs Gaara, Naruto vs deer Maru. And fast.

Unlike the movie so far "side" trees do not have an original characterﾉconcentrated on just leaves, I think people who頷KERU original content.
The difference between the original and will not be released to the exercise of an eye Why KAKASHI teacher copy of the ring, where fires were made freely and OBITO like Sasuke. There is little doubt that only残RIMASHITA. Was reversed as the original TV series and differences in the memorial design.

About KAKASHI teacher, I personally love the character ... ... this is the CM or Maine to help the teacher as far as Naruto? Was I was playing more than expected. Ver movie to be linked with the side, and繰RI返SOU or a different look and attitude of the past and usually dressed really nice place but there is simply unique!

呆気NAKU easier than killing the enemy did not know the story so could satisfy!
Length is 10 now and I think the character works well live相応SHIKU the milestone anniversary.
Quote:
Attention! Convey the wrong message that (2 stars)

"Forsake their friends" theme is not good.
"Rules and regulations to protect" dangerous to be in contrast.
Can I break the law and I each decided to make the most of his peers
Children, whether or not you have the wrong values?
Not be contradictory, but when we have rules and laws to protect a friend.
Quote:
10 years of fan-service week (4 stars)

First, in the same period, been satisfied with the battle.
It decided that each household skills.
I move.

× I am happy and Gaara Naruto scene.
Would appear to be feeling a little aggressive, but
Have been stacked at the Battle of the past,
Trust? What can I垣間見.

Take the initial bell, KAKASHI Gaiden
I also included a scene where the original story.
Bad as the last OMAKE・・・.

The short film is part of many people there,
In this 10-week year and the fans
What the people did not?
Quote:
Straight (3 stars)

Alignment and direction of development of the story characters. Into the飽KIMASHITA, it was down a slight change of Gaara. I was in sync with TV after the kids are so good.
Quote:
Regret (2 stars)

The only personal opinions, and make the conclusion
Every movie he's作RANAKU anything, even in three years I want to make a good film, even over long time, I do impressions.
Ri, through the setting of the scarecrow's very interesting, and other knowledge that I went to the theater and would have, if you get a ninja star with a spiral遁Now, things like wind, so I do not even have to hyperbole? ? The prohibition on certain skills, but I'll always be in U one by any measure. Until now, NARUTO called Take that! It's about a battered, but still the諦MENEE ZETTEI! Show DO根性place and I sometimes think it is crucial to what I was impressed by the place and killing enemy characters in the technique could also expect, from the diversion of the alter ego of a shadow does not vary too much I just from
Rookie Academy 9 (except Sasuke) Guy in the three groups of people勢揃I scene is pretty happy. I had worked hard to create their own highlight all of it? Deep is it? ?
After the sand appeared some people had three, the words of grief and feeling of TEMARI Gaara! I also, I just do? Gaara And no stone works
Well as NARUTO Mania is a spicy ~ ~ I have to be evaluated.
I had my key chain theater entrance, put three minutes of children's eye ring with one copy (泣)

Whether the next movie, so a good 2-3 years, expect more content-heavy script.
Quote:
守RITAKATTARA, fighting! ! (4 stars)

Of course, I have been on the first day! !

The cast of Rookie of the leaves, cool as can be! !
Sasuke-kun and reflected CHIRARI ♡
Ba gua to the palm of the 46 screws and HINATA, lotus behind the screw and Lee Kun
And saw the first of his ten ten so! !
The highlight came out full of techniques必殺Bang Bang! !

Accidental fire ~! What's rookie of the leaves, you stronger
Such person, if it took eight people, it's second killing

And that did not absolutely convinced, Gaara!
Sand is the leaves, it's not a cannon! ?
"There is something to protect" it, do it - will end the sand?
We have to protect what I wanted to fight with Naruto
It also appeared TEMARI thanks to Crowe and Kang scene, but no
Gaara in the adult was a little disappointed.

The申SHIMASHI and NANDAKANDA, was also cool ♪
Last year's "ties" to continue, the site was ever so cool ~ ♡
The main KAKASHI teacher, will also satisfy KAKASHIFAN
Last week on TV "KAKASHI Gaiden" was broadcast, it was not connected to the story
And Naruto TOKIMASHITA back to the illustration of the role of the end! !


And how! To light in the theater
A person who did not go off as people! !
People come to watch the first day, so it is good to have enthusiasm! ! (Laughs)
Quote:
Cast of characters! ! (5 stars)

In the movie, until now, was not very well目立TANAKATTA character.


Ninjitsu KAKKOYOKATTA of Ten Ten!



Region ninjitsu with screws and personally? I like that.


I have bunches and I love this story.



I am looking forward to tomorrow's broadcast NARUTO movie scoop ♪
Quote:
I AWANAKATTA to the story. (2 stars)

¥ 1,000 days ... and if you look at the friends and acquaintances.
I was surprised to have seen Naruto so strong that all the long (laughs)

Pictures are really beautiful, so their children would not hurt.

I just really not funny story.

引KI立TETAKATTA only the strength of Naruto, I mean ...
Back in line to explain the important parts, from beginning to end, "said Naruto通SOU to us we can not think many things" that could look like. The stories go uneventful.

More KAKASHI綱手and I will be painted with good feelings and conflicts.
Naruto option was selected for the-ri will be high risk.
How can I know if I agree so readily that the choice ....
By the end of the story "The decision was KAKASHI綱手and think" I was nervous about being treated like.
I do that? Like.

The only good is GAARA.
GAARA of "the ideal relationship貴様Ren Haki" could really agree.
Honestly, Naruto ZAKATTADESU install. Show me a bell. "Cherished friends" like.

It's comics, I might be inevitable because the film's main character Naruto.

Boogie could bring to mind the battle is good for the team in a non-flashy Naruto.
Naruto is the alter ego見飽KIMASHITA techniques. What no other.
Each time you alter ego "or ..." I thought. SUR is funny in some ways.

Strong that Naruto! Naruto invincible! It was only a movie and not feel it is ☆ 2.
Quote:
The teacher will take over the Naruto KAKASHI! (4 stars)

Recently 2009.7.31 (Fri) Naruto Special 1 hour
The KAKASHI Gaiden, I saw?

This year's film begins from here.
And all.
KAKASHI teacher, and his memories of the child, he・・・
知RANE to them, will surely have a different feeling to the movie.

So, who will inherit the wind transfer of fire in front of Naruto's review,


Aired on the television show, KAKASHI Gaiden, I would like to present stories in Barre.

　
Naruto childhood,
<Girls, Sakura Sasuke Naruto> 3 as Mansell has fought in three people

Shinobazu obtained on time and without children are still KAKASHI teacher,
<KAKASHI phosphorus OBITO> the event that three teams arrived at the mission.
Sad memories.


■ ■ ■ ■ ■


KAKASHI father, while on the dark side of Shinobi is a great respect for all colleagues,
The crime of persecution in his life than the priority order of火影,
Were relegated to their own death.
KAKASHI young, "more than anything it's important to follow the instruction"刻MIMASU and mind.
Even though both would abandon friends.

Quire that a large mission team下RIMASU KAKASHI.
To further increasing casualties in the prolonged war, very important
"To sever the supply lines of the enemy, attempting to infiltrate from behind, must blow up the bridge."

During the mission head,
The phosphorus was washed away by the enemy of the medical team.
OBITO say助KERUBEKI and phosphorus,
KAKASHI say their mission is the mission will continue,
Head and horns, and the two are not of the mind from the day they parted there.
・・・, But KAKASHI returns.
Phosphorus to help.
OBITO to protect.

In the end it is sad and feeling through・・・.

In particular had to get a copy of the eye ring KAKASHI,
A fierce, I have a sad past.
He overcame it and I have a KAKASHI field.
"Tactics are not are not" I'm reading only secretly, but I'm not.

■ ■ ■ ■ ■

And in this movie.
Tuesday's transfer from the wind will take over Naruto's・・・It is quite right that Naruto-kun.
I think the importance of all the fellow is surely second to none.

I know Sakura-chan.
Lockley is the same.
And even his friends-ri,
Yeah sure,
I know most everyone.

But
"In order to protect the ri, the choice is KAKASHI",
Naruto'm閉ZASOU said.

Feelings and to protect the children of the ri,
KAKASHI teacher to protect the feelings,
I can not take the balance.

Now, what?


If you think the future of the rational-ri, Naruto has become cumbersome.
Maru and deer, GAARA,
With power, have the wisdom to judge the conditions, they can suppress the emotions,
Rich in a position to stop Naruto.

Sakura-chan.
And Cy・・・.

I want to feel that YARI遂GEYOU and even KAKASHI changed their lives.

May want to consider a mission ordered by a demon at the heart火影second.

I want to convey the important thing that stood even against Naruto in order.


----------



## Red Raptor (Aug 6, 2009)

*Part 3*

■
This film, as KAKASHIFAN Do not miss it! !
Personally, however, the TV "KAKASHI Gaiden" be more impressed.
The Naruto movie in theaters was the first, Good ☆

And personally,
Can I got to introduce my favorite cartoon character?
I'll introduce what is known as Nodame.

SHAA AZUNABURU place a "Gundam"
2 BEJITA's "Dragon Ball Z"
3 Maru Nara's deer "Naruto Narutimate Accel transfer"
KAKASHI fourth bamboo "Naruto Narutimate Accel transfer"
5 MITCHI place "SURAMUDANKU"
6 MAJUNIA's "Dragon Ball"
7 Rat's "Wild Sheep Chase" (novel)
8剣崎place "in the ring KAKERO"
9 MARUFOI's "Harry Potter" (movie)
Anna Kin No. 10 "Star Wars Episode Ⅲ" (movie)


I'm biased・・・.
Quote:
General character of the festival finally appeared ♪ (4 stars)

Before the main knitting "10th Anniversary" logo
Oh, and Naruto ~ ~ KAA, KAA will another 10 years ~ ~
View the seats and still, I march so many family and boy, that is 10 years, when I gave birth to many is that after I was already broadcasting Naruto. That leftover pumpkin to SUGO
　
, Naruto is doing it 10 years, and in a lot of animated films will be released every season, and, frankly, a disappointment to give the hourly series.
No, that was a favorite of his is fine. In recent years it is really HIDO.


More "Bleach"見習E! I have been saying every time the public, or receive a voice, in a sense, "版RASHII Theater" think I've finished the work.
That studio, the movie is not different from the regular story, creates a brilliant story to be seduced by the limited time that DEKINAKYA, "festival" to WAKE only.
This is clearly the latter, the main cast of characters of the leaves bear! It also does not hold back, their high point in the skill and必殺!
Cheeks ~ ~ U, ~ ~ KAA KITAJAN know


I'm not too bad just a story theme.
That's not what I do wrong He just like before, and the bear? "Will of fire"? I'll be talking in a serious tone.
　
Naruto the main character is attractive, than anyone in the straight path of Naruto Shinobi to cherish the friends = "will of fire" with much the whole book, and I have a touching hot things without reason (° -- Å)


I誤魔化SHI festival in the sense of the visceral and heat it, and bring the theory to the story, really far more difficult to TSUKKOMI studio.
The sacrificial etch to be a key ultra-KAKASHI this "will of fire".
Honestly, it's completely predictable, the enemy will not have to say I HIRUKO, I felt flimsiness.
Also successful in the previous three bosses, big boss of the promises, there is a gate to protect him? What gate?
Journal of Theory and the boys certainly will leave here with me, go ahead! , In a pattern that I have to get the excitement of being played, and their boss is weak in EEE ~
Of killing three young people rather than killing a person, to bring out the beauty of it was lack of regular characters.


I also notice言IMAKUっShinobazu following the outbreak of World War IV! Phrase, but it also, things like this
Shinobazu to exit, it will not make sense to push the fire to all the countries of the world, and U.S. allies in the village of sand that I先陣~ ~
Well, I have all the reasons I like Gaara shadow.
I certainly glad to have seen or weakened? Do I, or the actual ability of the SSU SUNASUNA飛BETA the sky I'm like the wind? (Laughs)


The first part is TSUKKO the wind could not do that, the festival scene in the entire studio, and increase tension, and can simply be moved to the friendship.
"Shinobu Sato with a limit of five blood T Shinobazu" I had no material looks good, even if no new観TAKATTA depth and there is plenty more.
　
I was not a bad scene here in the tension that beat the mighty HIRUKO, so that "exceptions" in HANEE and end-of荒業
And making a too strong, trouble in thinking how to Do overthrow ^ ^;

Oh, the story of his childhood in the main knitting KAKASHI, I come out a bit like the story of OBITO, NEっcheck that she could enjoy from the NARUTOSUPESHARU were broadcast this week (ゝω) b

So, in this vein, we will DAっ(｡・ω・)ﾉﾉﾀﾞﾃﾞSystem °
Quote:
Funny, cool. (5 stars)

We have seen with their children. Thought and hot Naruto, secondary master and pupil to love and I'm coming.
As not seen in a long time, indeed - but there is where I think,
Translation not fall behind others, and it's a new discovery.
His battle scenes with all the punch, and was leaning見入っyear-old son.
In a funny scene, it was interesting.
Finally the credits,出会EMASU to Naruto in the future. It's wonderful feeling.
Quote:
Repetitive (>_<) (4 stars)

We have this year!

Short, repetitive ....


But this "repetitiousness" NARUTORASHII personally because it is the last NARUTORASHII and "bond" enjoyed many times.

"Will of fire" and an abstract of what I have seen people do.

Underlying feelings are the same.
But that society (in order of ri火影law) or keep it to one's feelings, like Naruto "Shinobi my way" I keep pushing without bending.

Attractive and will involve a group of alienation around the Naruto is there, "NARUTO" The reason why the popularity?

Imagine a snake round the set and the pane, Gaara is so weak? , Escape to your own friends disown it? And sequelae of Spiral Shuriken? I have thought and, by now I MIREMASU condone.

I finished it and enjoy the charm of the original Naruto thought.


SHINO But I was a character in the movie. . .


----------



## Red Raptor (Aug 6, 2009)

Actually come to think of it, I don't understand most of it... but why was there so much mention of Tenten? I thought she would only get two small battle scenes, not even a solo fight! LOL


----------



## BluishSwirls (Aug 6, 2009)

I hardly understood that  but thanks anyway


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 18, 2009)

Found some information on this movies' enemys:

Hiruko, with his followers, Ichi, Ni, and San, plan to activate the 4th Great Ninja World War by taking down all of the ninjas with Gekai Genkai and stealing their powers by a technique called Chimera Technique. The 4 villages, Kumogakure, Iwagakure, Kirigakure, and Sunagakure loses Gekai Genkai and some ninjas and leaves Konohagakure a suspect because of this problem arrising. And now,if Konoha donsn't prove it's innocence All villages will destroy Konoha.


*Spoiler*: __ 



sasukes not in it and there is one cool combined technique performed by neji and lee and no there is no new rasengan but he will use f..... rasen s....... and yes all rookie 9 plus team gai get some awesome kick ass moments of course lets not forget gaara and there will be a sceen with obito and rin.Gaara tried to stop naruto from stopping kakashi from sacrificing himself so there is a naruto vs gaara well there is one cool moment where all members of team 10 8 and gai defeat a huge monster ( which is 3 underlings fused together of the main villain) they all use their most used attack they also fight in teams separetly against their enemies.The final fighs were Naruto&Kakashi vs Hiruko(main vilain)-All teams and Gai vs giant fusion monster.


----------



## Dreaming Space Cowboy (Aug 19, 2009)

I heard a rumor that the movie is going to end with a grown up Naruto. Not sure if it's true, I doubt it though.


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Aug 19, 2009)

Majinking said:


> I heard a rumor that the movie is going to end with a grown up Naruto. Not sure if it's true, I doubt it though.



Actually, I heard at the end, Kishi drew Naruto with Hokage outfit. More like what if (or ending ) look.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 19, 2009)

Majinking said:


> I heard a rumor that the movie is going to end with a grown up Naruto. Not sure if it's true, I doubt it though.



It is true, I'm surprised nobody here mentioned it... I guess nobody stayed until after the credits. I'm Not 100% sure about the details, but the two people I saw talking about it say it looked cool.


----------



## BluishSwirls (Aug 19, 2009)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Found some information on this movies' enemys:
> 
> Hiruko, with his followers, Ichi, Ni, and San, plan to activate the 4th Great Ninja World War by taking down all of the ninjas with Gekai Genkai and stealing their powers by a technique called Chimera Technique. The 4 villages, Kumogakure, Iwagakure, Kirigakure, and Sunagakure loses Gekai Genkai and some ninjas and leaves Konohagakure a suspect because of this problem arrising. And now,if Konoha donsn't prove it's innocence All villages will destroy Konoha.
> 
> ...



Cheers, sounds interesting and yay Gai gets to fight. The last fight with Naruto and Kakashi teaming up sounds good too. 

A grown up Naruto? Sounds good!


----------



## neshru (Aug 20, 2009)

Does anyone know how the movie is doing? I'm quite curious...


----------



## Robin (Aug 20, 2009)

DB released "Naruto Shippuden Movie 2" not sure if it's this one


----------



## neshru (Aug 20, 2009)

Lazuri said:


> DB released "Naruto Shippuden Movie 2" not sure if it's this one


It's the old one. They released the HD version.


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 20, 2009)

*



			Does anyone know how the movie is doing? I'm quite curious...
		
Click to expand...

Neshru as of August 15?16, 2009  Naruto Shipp?den:  Hi no ishi o tsugu mono made $7,796,864  and currently at 12th place at the Box Office.*


----------



## Robin (Aug 20, 2009)

neshru said:


> It's the old one. They released the HD version.



ugh the one with the ugly and confused red head


----------



## Hamhead94 (Aug 21, 2009)

can any oe tell me the name of the nocie and where i can find it?

wtf theres been 2 shippuden movies laready O.o ...

please could some one tell me the names of all the shippuden movies and were i can find them..?

ps. the only shippden movie i know is bonds....


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 21, 2009)

NaruSaku4Life said:


> Actually, I heard at the end, Kishi drew Naruto with Hokage outfit. More like what if (or ending ) look.



I doubt kishi had anything to do with the movie if he did was involed somehow  they would have advertised it big to draw in more viewers (like with the new one piece movie)


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 21, 2009)

Animeblue said:


> *
> Neshru as of August 15?16, 2009  Naruto Shipp?den:  Hi no ishi o tsugu mono made $7,796,864  and currently at 12th place at the Box Office.*



What was it's position in the first day?


----------



## Red Raptor (Aug 21, 2009)

Is that good or bad?


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 21, 2009)

*



			What was it's position in the first day?
		
Click to expand...


XMURADX the 1st weekend the movie was in 5th place making $2,012,340 shown in 266 screens, by the way XMURADX I like your sig*


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 21, 2009)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> XMURADX the 1st weekend the movie was in 5th place making $2,012,340 shown in 266 screens, by the way XMURADX I like your sig*



I think that's almost the same like the other movies. 

Thanks a lot. Your sig is cool too


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 21, 2009)

*Probably so, I do believe if the movie had the same amount  screens that Harry Potter had it would have done much better than it did and thanx

Edit: scratch that it exactly made less in it's 1st week but this movie made more in it 3rd week*


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah...But Anime Movies are different from American movies.


----------



## faiN (Aug 21, 2009)

The last Naruto Ship movie was actually decent.

It was actually a movie, not a filler.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 22, 2009)

Why is Naruto holding a rasen shuriken
I thought that Tsunade had forbid Naruto from using it because it would prevent Naruto from using chakra ever again.


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 22, 2009)

Eunectes said:


> Why is Naruto holding a rasen shuriken
> I thought that Tsunade had forbid Naruto from using it because it would prevent Naruto from using chakra ever again.



Cause the movie is filler, so you shouldn't take it seriously.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 23, 2009)

Sounds like a horrible movie. Sannin's old friend that looks like a young boy wants to become a strong Shinobi, despite the fact that he has no special abilities. So he left Konoha 17 years ago the developed a technique called "Chimera Technique". And his ugly followers are called Ichi, Nii and San. Sounds interesting.

You know what I hate about the fillers? The fact that the characters doesn't looks like Kishimoto's designs. And don't forget the moronic plot.


----------



## Dragonpiece (Aug 24, 2009)

It sounds way better than the rest of the naruto movies lol.


----------



## Hydde (Aug 25, 2009)

Eunectes said:


> Why is Naruto holding a rasen shuriken
> I thought that Tsunade had forbid Naruto from using it because it would prevent Naruto from using chakra ever again.





:


the same  ? was thinking....

i think it was to add "sauce" to the movie..... i think they dont care if it was not according to cannon.


----------



## BluishSwirls (Aug 25, 2009)

At least it isn't the normal rasengan with added filler powers like every other naruto movie. Though it's still ending with rasengan.


----------



## Even (Aug 25, 2009)

Hydde said:


> :
> 
> 
> the same  ? was thinking....
> ...



wut, Sasuke is in the movie??


----------



## Plot Hole (Aug 26, 2009)

NaruSaku4Life said:


> Actually, I heard at the end, Kishi drew Naruto with Hokage outfit. More like what if (or ending ) look.



I don't know if you know this but Kishimoto has nothing to do with the movies.

The Anime is just using the Naruto manga as a medium they own the license so they do what ever they want with it like making crappy movies, they have nothing to do with the manga or the ending of the series at all.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 26, 2009)

Plot Hole said:


> I don't know if you know this but Kishimoto has nothing to do with the movies.



he helps advertise them, and has gone as far as sneaking actual movie characters into the manga.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 26, 2009)

insane111 said:


> he helps advertise them, and has gone as far as sneaking actual movie characters into the manga.


What characters?


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Aug 26, 2009)

The movie bombed badly in japan, as badly as movie 3 did.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 26, 2009)

Vegeta's Urine said:


> The movie bombed badly in japan, as badly as movie 3 did.



huh? It looks like it's doing almost exactly the same as Kizuna did, and better than the 4th movie

Movie4 Week 1: $1,840,542
Movie4 Week 2: $4,809,510
Movie4 Week 3: $7,630,406
Movie4 Week 4: $8,664,544
Movie4 Week 5: $9,830,039 (total)

Kizuna Week 1: $2,032,180
Kizuna Week 2: $5,018,176
Kizuna Week 3: $7,947,209
Kizuna Week 4: $9,241,321
Kizuna Week 5: $10,233,203 (total)

Hi no Ishi Week 1: $2,012,340 
Hi no Ishi Week 2: $4,885,340
Hi no Ishi Week 3: $7,796,864
Hi no ishi Week 4: Unknown
Hi no ishi Week 5: Unknown (total)


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 26, 2009)

insane111 said:


> he helps advertise them, and has gone as far as sneaking actual movie characters into the manga.



Didn,t he stop doing that afther the third movie


----------



## insane111 (Aug 26, 2009)

Eunectes said:


> Didn,t he stop doing that afther the third movie



Advertising in the manga? yes, but he still helps promote them in various other ways.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Aug 26, 2009)

if you go to naruto10th.com and click on the second button from the top you see what look like the naruto people have been talking about. it says some stuff on the side too. if someone could translate, thanks.


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Aug 26, 2009)

Dbgohan08 said:


> if you go to naruto10th.com and click on the second button from the top you see what look like the naruto people have been talking about. it says some stuff on the side too. if someone could translate, thanks.



For the record, the shadow picture is Naruto in Hokage's cloth. One of my friend tell me about it. I want to see it. Lucky for my friend.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 26, 2009)

NaruSaku4Life said:


> For the record, the shadow picture is Naruto in Hokage's cloth. One of my friend tell me about it. I want to see it. Lucky for my friend.



It kind of looks like him i first thought it was Yondaime but the hair is a little different.


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Aug 26, 2009)

I heard from my friend about it. Perhaps I can get him/her (I don't know, he/she is from here) in here to explain. He/she said that Kishi was in the film at the very end and said thank you for support for ten years and presented the picture of Naruto as Hokage (or at least wear like one).


----------



## Plot Hole (Aug 26, 2009)

insane111 said:


> Advertising in the manga? yes, but he still helps promote them in various other ways.



If your talking about thoes two Ramen workers they were based on some famous comedians in Japan.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 26, 2009)

NaruSaku4Life said:


> I heard from my friend about it. Perhaps I can get him/her (I don't know, he/she is from here) in here to explain. He/she said that Kishi was in the film at the very end and said thank you for support for ten years and presented the picture of Naruto as Hokage (or at least wear like one).



So basically if this is true Kishi spoiled the ending of his manga
I mean i knew Naruto would be Hokage but is it not a little bit anti-climatic to just give out the final design of the character like that.
Also i do not see the point of keeping all this a secret wouldn,t this only convince more manga readers to see the movie.


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Aug 26, 2009)

Eunectes said:


> So basically if this is true Kishi spoiled the ending of his manga
> I mean i knew Naruto would be Hokage but is it not a little bit anti-climatic to just give out the final design of the character like that.
> Also i do not see the point of keeping all this a secret wouldn,t this only convince more manga readers to see the movie.



You know, he can make what if. I mean it's like having Luffy look like a true Pirate King in the ending of Movie 10. Who knows if the design will be different in the end. We all had to wait. All I'm saying is he can do what he wants since he is the maker of it. Once drawn doesn't really determined anything. Though I think Naruto will become Hokage in the end.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 26, 2009)

NaruSaku4Life said:


> You know, he can make what if. I mean it's like having *Luffy look like a true Pirate King in the ending of Movie 10*. Who knows if the design will be different in the end. We all had to wait. All I'm saying is he can do what he wants since he is the maker of it. Once drawn doesn't really determined anything. Though I think Naruto will become Hokage in the end.



If you mean the first trailer i agree but in the second trailer it looks more like a mafia outfit then a pirate king one.


----------



## Plot Hole (Aug 26, 2009)

Eunectes said:


> So basically if this is true Kishi spoiled the ending of his manga
> I mean i knew Naruto would be Hokage but is it not a little bit anti-climatic to just give out the final design of the character like that.
> Also i do not see the point of keeping all this a secret wouldn,t this only convince more manga readers to see the movie.



Umm It seems to be spoiling something that happens in the manga and it is not him being Kage.

This movie can be taken with a grain of salt it seems less canon then other Naruto movies if that is possible.

Why does the villian have the same name as Sasori's puppet armour? 

Umm the whole story of trying to take every bloodline is filled with plot hole's that are too numerous to explain when lined up with the list of manga bloodlines.


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Aug 26, 2009)

Eunectes said:


> If you mean the first trailer i agree but in the second trailer it looks more like a mafia outfit then a pirate king one.



I meant if he really do it. Don't take it literally. 

Never noticed the first trailer he looked like one. But my point is, the author can show off future appearance in what if form.


----------



## Plot Hole (Aug 26, 2009)

NaruSaku4Life said:


> I meant if he really do it. Don't take it literally.
> 
> Never noticed the first trailer he looked like one. But my point is, the author can show off future appearance in what if form.



No you don't understand that is not Naruto in a kage outfit it is something from the manga but it dosent't involve kage at all.


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Aug 26, 2009)

Plot Hole said:


> No you don't understand that is not Naruto in a kage outfit it is something from the manga but it dosent't involve kage at all.



Really? Well, my friend saw the movie and there is a picture of him in kage's outfit. Sadly, I don't have proof which makes me feel less credible.


----------



## Itazuk<3Rukia (Aug 26, 2009)

You guys mean this: (Naruto of the Future)


*Spoiler*: __ 








If so, he looks like he have the Hokage kage hat at the back of his neck and in the white hokage kage outfit. Got the image from Naruto10.com


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Aug 26, 2009)

Itazuk Kuroi Urufu Uchiha said:


> You guys mean this: (Naruto of the Future)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yeah, that's it. In the theater, it shows the actual picture. Well, at least I heard.


----------



## Plot Hole (Aug 27, 2009)

NaruSaku4Life said:


> Yeah, that's it. In the theater, it shows the actual picture. Well, at least I heard.



I was confusing Naruto with a cloak with something else in the manga sorry.

It looks like something the anime team made up though.


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Aug 27, 2009)

Plot Hole said:


> I was confusing Naruto with a cloak with something else in the manga sorry.
> 
> It looks like something the anime team made up though.



You think it will be on DVD or is it exclusive to theater? I hope the first option is true.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 27, 2009)

Itazuk Kuroi Urufu Uchiha said:


> You guys mean this: (Naruto of the Future)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That....looks much cooler than I thought it would.  Even if it's just a silhouette, it still has a certain emotional impact.  Hopefully we see something like that in the actual manga before it ends.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 30, 2009)

Plot Hole said:


> If your talking about thoes two Ramen workers they were based on some famous comedians in Japan.



I was mainly talking about him advertising them on the front page, such as movie 4


----------



## XxRedxX (Dec 13, 2009)

I don't know if this is real, but someone wrote a partial summary of the movie.



vvvv 

So its now night time and Kakashi's asleep until a mark on his head is activated and his right eye is glowing red, he then has a flashback that Hiruko gives him this, so he knocks out Kotetsu and Izumo and leaves the village,Naruto chases him but is stopped by Shikamaru. Then a dark cloud rolls over the moon light and Shikamaru tells Naruto to forget about Kakashi. 

Later we see Naruto in jail (always thought that was going to happen one day XD) anyway, Sakura comes and talks to Naruto, and then breaks down the jain cell so they can go after Kakashi. 

And then then all of the rookie 12 (without Sasuke) on Tsunade's order to bring Kakashi home.So there are three villains-Hiruko, Ichi, San, and Ni(the woman.) Ichi (the one you see fighting Lee in trailers) fights team Gai. Ni fights team 8, while team 10 fights San. 

Ichi is then defeated by a clever move, Lee does a combo technique with Neji so they can defeate Ichi. 
Meanwhile Ni with the dog monster thing falls into a trap/pit with Hinata behind her, and Shino used his bugs to devour Ni. 
Now San along with the bird monster thing is crushed by Chouji's partial expantion, but San is seen later when Ino uses mind transfer and Shikamaru's Shadow technique. Somehow he escapes ad pulls out two scrolls to summon his comrades and creature made by a fusion of their chakras. So now team Gai, team 8, and team 10 (without Shikamaru) tries using a barrier technique (like the one in the Sanbi filler arc.) 

Meanwhile Konoha and Suna are about to go to war, but are holding off their forces on the either sides of a canyon. Jiraiya comes in with Gamabunta and releases some of Gaara's sand to form words (it's probaby one of the enemy's jutsu.) 

Then we see a fashback of when Hiruko was younger, he was a ninja wihout any talent, and also knew the sannin, but they didn't get along well together. Since Hiruko didn't have the talents to be a ninja he did experiments of the Chimera Techique (a jutsu that steal people's element type and Kekkei Genkai) in Konoha, but left the village with the thought of being caught. 

Now Naruto, Sakura, and Sai have a brief battle with Hiruko, apperently he can "absorb" jutsu, like how he absorbs Naruto's rasengan. But then we move on. 

Naruto, Sakura, and Sai try to catch up to Kakashi before he gets to the enemies, but is then stopped by Gaara. He washes team 7 down a cliff with his sand, but Naruto uses his clones to get him back up. Gaara turns rocks to sand and attacks Naruto (so much for oweing him...) so Naruto uses his clones s he'll fly straight to Gaara in the sky. Gaara is protected by a shield of sand, but the rasengan breaks that which was really just a clone. While the real Naruto came from behind and punches him in the face. 

Shikamaru again tries to stop Naruto from getting Kakashi again(what is up with him?) Asuma spirit comes to Shikamaru and says something to him. And lets Naruto go. 

And now back to Hiruko who's in some place waiting for the solar eclipse to come, because he can also use the ecipse's power, with that he'll be invincible. So now a race to defeat him begins before solar eclipse starts. 

Naruto goes and catches up to Kakashi who is who is being sucked into a bubble thing by Hiruko, and all Naruto can do is watch. Then Hiruko startes yelling and screaming then some how Kakashi has his Mangekyo Sharingan. With Kakashi still inside Naruto makes clones doing the rasengan to try and break the bubble, Naruto then goes in and grabs Kakashi's hand (touching moment) and sits him up against a column. 

Kakashi doesn't seem to respond, so Naruto starts to yell and cry. Then Kakashi speaks with his eyes still closed. But Hiruko is still fine too, and summons up Chimera-like things. 
So now Naruto, Sai, Shikamaru, Kakashi, and Sakura has fight him. Sakura tries to land a punch, and Naruto rasengans are pointless because they're always absorbed. Kakashi does raikiri, that's a technique Hiruko already stole. Some how Kakashi manages to stop his chakra stealing power, meanwhile in the air Naruto is using rasenshuriken. 

Hiruko stills looks fine, but isn't because all of his bandages got torn off. In his last moments he tells Kakashi he's always to make friends, and there are flashbacks of him and the sannin, who he liked. Kakashi and Hiruko talk together with smiles, and then he dies. 

-ending song- 

Later Kakashi thanks Naruto for caring about him, which everyone got creeped out by, then Sai started talking about how guys get "together", which only made everyone more creeped out. Naruto then starts running away from him (lol), then Kakashi, embarressed, goes after him.


----------



## narutothebest (Dec 14, 2009)

spoilers!!


----------



## XxRedxX (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't know if it's true or not, but I DID put the arrows said it was a possible summary of the movie. If you know what it is, and don't want to spoil the plot, then just skip it. It would only be a spoiler if you disregarded what I typed and read on anyways. <.<


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 14, 2009)

Is there a site where you could watch the movie?


----------



## Gabe (Dec 14, 2009)

the movie will probably not be subbed until april when it comes out on dvd in japan and someone can upload it in the internet. like the past couple of movies.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 15, 2009)

Well sometimes the unsubtitle version of the movies are online before they come out on DVD.


----------



## geG (Dec 15, 2009)

If it hasn't been said yet, the release date for the DVD is set at April 21.


----------



## calimike (Dec 21, 2009)

Geg said:


> If it hasn't been said yet, the release date for the DVD is set at April 21.



From 2ch

あやめφ ★：2009/12/20(日) 13:29:54 ID:???
劇場版NARUTO-ナルト-　疾風伝　火の意志を継ぐ者

発売日：2010年4月21日
価格：￥4,935(税込)
品番：ANZB-2173

完全生産限定盤特典
未定

通常版
発売日：2010年4月21日
価格：￥4,200(税込)
品番：ANSB-2173

※こちらの商品は送料無料にてお届け致します。
---届け、オレたちの想い！

ナルト劇場版の第6作目「劇場版NARUTO-ﾅﾙﾄ-疾風伝 火の意志を継ぐもの」遂にDVD化！
2009年の?ナルト10周年記念YEAR?に公開された本作品が、2010年にDVDで堂々登場！
謎の失踪をとげたカカシを追うナルトが直面する掟と信念――。ナルトのとった行動は??。

【完全生産限定盤】　※在庫がなくなり次第終了となります。お早めにお買い求め下さい
内容未定
※特典内容は変更になる場合がございます。
[ストーリー]
環日蝕まであと三日！第四次忍界大戦のカウントダウン！
雲、岩、霧、砂。四つの国の里を守る忍が、行方不明になった。
血継限界の持ち主であった四人の忍を失った四つの大国は、疑惑の矛先を、唯一被害を受けていない火の国に向ける。疑心暗鬼に陥った大国が戦を仕掛けてくるとも限らない。そうなれば、第四次忍界大戦はまぬがれない。なんとしてでも真相を突き止めるように、火の国の大名から指令を下された綱手は決意を固める。「どんな犠牲を払ってでも、確実に里を守る方法を選ぶ。」
一方、一連の事件と時を同じくして、カカシが木ノ葉の里を抜けたことが判明する。「先生、なんで俺たちの里を捨てたんだよ！」カカシが残した「鈴」に託された想い??。
忍びがせめぎあうこの大陸は、五つの大国が攻撃に備えることにより平和が築かれていた。今、その「かりそめの平和」が音をたてて崩れようとしている。
[スペック]
本編:約90分｜カラー｜リニアPCM(本編)｜16:9｜5.1chサラウンド/リニアPCMステレオ
[スタッフ&キャスト]
原作:岸本斉史|アニメーション制作:studioぴえろ|監督:むらた雅彦|声の出演:竹内順子、井上和彦ほか
[公開]
2009年8月1日公開作品


----------



## tkROUT (Jan 4, 2010)

Naruto Shippūden movie 3: Inheritors of the Will of Fire(劇場版 NARUTO-ナルト- 疾風伝 火の意志を継ぐ者, Gekijōban Naruto Shippūden Hi no Ishi o Tsugu Mono) which released on 1st August 2009 is ranked *7th among "2009's Top Anime Movies at Japanese Box Office"*


```
[B]Rank  Title                                          Box office[/B]
1 .Pokémon: Arceus and the Jewel of Life          4.67 billion yen(US$50.2 million)
2. Evangelion: 2.0 You Can (Not) Advance          4.0 billion yen(US$43 million)
3. Detective Conan: The Raven Chaser              3.5 billion yen(US$37.6 million)
4. Doraemon: Shin Nobita no Uchū Kaitakushi       2.45 billion yen(US$26.3 million)
5. Summer Wars                                    1.63 billion yen(US$17.5 million)
6. Major: Yūjō no Winning Shot                    1.05 billion yen(US$11.3 million)
7. Naruto Shippūden: Hi no Ishi o Tsugumono       1.02 billion yen(US$11.0 million)
8. Precure All Stars DX: Minna Tomodachi
— Kiseki no Zenin Daishūgō                         1.01 billion yen(US$10.9 million)
9. Crayon Shin-chan: Otakebe! Kasukabe Yasei Ōkoku 1.0 billion yen(US$10.7 million)
10. The Rebirth of Buddha                          970 million yen(US$10.4 million)
```

It is noteworthy that One Piece Film Strong World opened too late in December to be included in this tally, but it earned US$32,238,129 after three weekends on less than 200 screens as well.
source-


----------



## Legendary-flames (Jan 8, 2010)

So quickly?  Wow, they work fast.


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 10, 2010)

i think the japanese dvd comes out in april


----------



## Hydde (Feb 10, 2010)

Naruto movie plots are proof that script and plot writers are overpaid


----------



## dyce (Mar 6, 2010)

*naruto shippuden 3 subbed*

does anyone have any idea were i could find the naruto shippuden movie 3 subbed at. last year they said that it would be out by february. so were is it?


----------



## Chee (Mar 6, 2010)

Yea, its in the Naruto section. Go away.


----------



## FixeR (Mar 6, 2010)

shippuden movie 3 hmm something about will of fire... anyway, it's release on DVD in 21 april 2010


----------



## insane111 (Mar 6, 2010)

dyce said:


> does anyone have any idea were i could find the naruto shippuden movie 3 subbed at. last year they said that it would be out by february. so were is it?



Whoever said that is dumb, the DVD's for the movies are always released late April every year. So 7-8 more weeks left.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 17, 2010)

if we're lucky like last year it could be out on Jraw tomorrow


----------



## E.Z.O (Apr 17, 2010)

Just 3 days


----------



## Rivara (Apr 18, 2010)

Yeah, it probably doesn't belong here.

But I wouldn't expect any decent subs (like Dattebayo's or Taka's) before mid-May.


----------



## Mikoto (Apr 18, 2010)

720


----------



## zlatko (Apr 18, 2010)

Only 3 days but when can i download it and will it have subtitles or we will have to wait im may and does someone now something abou the fourth shippuden film realise date something like that i now the plot but nothing else


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 18, 2010)

Well if were lucky between now and tuesday there could be a raw. If not usually Wednesday for sure. Subs should be out by the weekend(if DB does it or some other miracle subs) or the coming weeks.


----------



## oricon (Apr 19, 2010)

Naruto movies usually always come out by the end of this month.


----------



## zlatko (Apr 19, 2010)

only 2 days left and its out but can you tell me a site from where can i download it plisss


----------



## Momoka (Apr 19, 2010)

Heard that the subs come out around beginning of May


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Apr 19, 2010)

I can't wait.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 19, 2010)

CANT WAIIIIIIIIIIT ANOTHER SHITTY NARUTO MOVIE 

it's funny that i'm going to watch it knowing that


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 19, 2010)

It's out tomorrow too bad we won't get a raw till Wednesday i bet, because of the time.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Apr 19, 2010)

Naruto movies are shitty, but I can't stop watching them


----------



## insane111 (Apr 19, 2010)

Dbgohan08 said:


> It's out tomorrow too bad we won't get a raw till Wednesday i bet, because of the time.



a DVD ISO will probably be up on one of the Jp2p programs in the next 12 hours or so, I'm too lazy to set it up and look for it though. Especially because there's a lot of a Japanese trolls that post fakes every year just like us


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 19, 2010)

omigosh said:


> Naruto movies are shitty, but I can't stop watching them


Just like every movie adaptation of a shounen series


----------



## saiya-jin (Apr 20, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Just like every movie adaptation of a shounen series




Why, hello thar:


----------



## Selva (Apr 20, 2010)

DragonSlayer said:


> CANT WAIIIIIIIIIIT ANOTHER SHITTY NARUTO MOVIE
> 
> it's funny that i'm going to watch it knowing that


I agree :33
Can't wait to watch it


----------



## zlatko (Apr 20, 2010)

If someone downloadet and its ok not fake can you post the site and the link so we can all start downloading


----------



## narutothebest (Apr 20, 2010)

cant wait to see shitty movie
but i cant wait more for the 4th movie cause it will display naruto strength better


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 20, 2010)

Here's close-up pics of the movie cover and other stuff that comes with the dvd:


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 20, 2010)

saiya-jin said:


> Why, hello thar:



You could have not picked a worse example 
Almost all the DBZ movies are a mindless execution of people beating the crap out of each other for 90 minutes with little to no time given to the story, but then again that might be a good thing since the story is mostly shit, I thought Fusion Reborn was the best of the crop along with Dead Zone but that's not saying much. But the 20th Anniversary Dragonball Movie was pretty sweet actually.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 20, 2010)

*Here some screenshots 



Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Spigy (Apr 20, 2010)

The quality of that art is amazing. Could you imagine a filler-less rerun of Shippuuden with that animation?....you can't? damn.


----------



## Fireball (Apr 20, 2010)

nice screenshots.


can't wait.


----------



## Alice (Apr 20, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *Here some screenshots
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks unexpectedly good, so unlike series. Wonder if animation is just as smooth 

And lulz all rookies are fighting again,


----------



## BluishSwirls (Apr 20, 2010)

looks really good  thanks for the screenshots, i really hope it comes out on the internet soon


----------



## ninjaneko (Apr 20, 2010)

omigosh said:


> Naruto movies are shitty, but I can't stop watching them





selvaspeedy said:


> DragonSlayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's something wrong with us all.  I'm really look forward to it!  




Dbgohan08 said:


> Here's close-up pics of the movie cover and other stuff that comes with the dvd:


I wanna know what the CD's about! 

@Animeblue: Wow, that looks really good. Amv time!


----------



## niko^ (Apr 20, 2010)

DVDISO on internet looks real


----------



## BluishSwirls (Apr 20, 2010)

yay .


----------



## zlatko (Apr 20, 2010)

tomorow at this time we willall search the World Wide Web for the new naruto shippuden movie so if anyone find the movie and not some fake pliss share it with the others


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 20, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Just like every movie adaptation of a shounen series



The Inuyasha movies are fab.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 20, 2010)

niko^ said:


> DVDISO on internet looks real



Is this on Share? or can you download it from somewhere?


----------



## MS81 (Apr 20, 2010)

niko^ said:


> DVDISO on internet looks real



If it don't come out by friday, I'll just go to chinatown to get it!!!


----------



## insane111 (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm downloading the iso, if it's real and I'm not feeling lazy I'll rip it and upload it. It's going so fast it's hitting my DL cap (2 mb/s)


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Apr 20, 2010)

Where you guys get the iso? I don't see any link yet.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 20, 2010)

*NaruSaku4Life the site that I usually go to get all lastest anime dvd's is down right, it should be back  on thursday or friday*


----------



## insane111 (Apr 20, 2010)

uzumakidede said:


> What's the size and the resolution of the RAW, please?
> Thx.



basic DVD resolution (720x480) - 900mb

also, here's the drawing of Naruto as Hokage that people were saying appears at the end


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 20, 2010)

So who's gonna sub it? Dattebayo or Taka?


----------



## Momoka (Apr 20, 2010)

^ uhh, is it just me, but why isn't the link not working


----------



## mackbotk (Apr 21, 2010)

♥~Momolicious~♥ said:


> ^ uhh, is it just me, but why isn't the link not working



I really works well. In Fact I'm watching the movie


----------



## luap2000 (Apr 21, 2010)

does the dvd have english subs when sold in japan?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 21, 2010)

the links as me for a user name and password


----------



## mackbotk (Apr 21, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> the links as me for a user name and password



Sorry... I think you should sign up Manyou ... I I can see. I am a registered ...


----------



## saiya-jin (Apr 21, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> You could have not picked a worse example
> Almost all the DBZ movies are a mindless execution of people beating the crap out of each other for 90 minutes with little to no time given to the story, but then again that might be a good thing since the story is mostly shit,



Besides the DB 20th Anniversary movie, none of the movies are 90 minutes. They average around 40  (Except Movie 8 which is 60 minutes)


> *I thought Fusion Reborn was the best of the crop along with Dead Zone *, but that's not saying much. But the 20th Anniversary Dragonball Movie was pretty sweet actually.



Yes, hence why I said it. The Goku/Vegeta interactions were great. And, despite the whole "ALL VILLAINS FROM HELL HERP DERP" the main villain was actually a pretty cool idea.

And yes, the 20th Anniversary film is greatness. It was the main focus of my post, haha



Animeblue said:


> *Here some screenshots
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This movie looks freaking amazing art-wise. If money grew on trees, they could afford this stuff every episode.


----------



## mackbotk (Apr 21, 2010)

*Raw Online: *


----------



## Gabe (Apr 21, 2010)

mackbotk said:


> Sorry... I think you should sign up Manyou ... I I can see. I am a registered ...



thanks i just registered


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 21, 2010)

Half hour into the movie, can't understand a lick of it but so far so good


----------



## Gabe (Apr 21, 2010)

i liked it it was better then the others imo


----------



## Selva (Apr 21, 2010)

I liked the movie. It was interesting.


----------



## Nimander (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm 35 minutes into the movie, and between them cutting from one scene to the next, Naruto and Sakura suddenly have those raincapes on when they didn't like, five minutes ago.

Animation inconsistency much?  You can tell that different animation teams animated those two scenes, and after the second animation team f-ed up, they were too lazy/behind budget to fix it so they let it stay in the movie.  But still...

Anyway, will come back when I've finished watching the movie.  But it's looking pretty good so far.

*edit*

Alright, I'm done with the movie, and here's my take on it.  I'll spoilertag it since not nearly enough here have seen it yet, and since my review is gonna be pretty spoiler-heavy.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Cons*

-the filler villains.  Ms. Bounce-a-Lot was alright, I guess, but the Arrowchin Twins were something else entirely.  Their designs seemed generic and uninventive to me

-the triple-villain-GATTAI near the middle was cheesy and forced to me.  I came here to see ninjas, not Megazords.

-I also didn't like a lot of the fights in the movie.  Until near the end, when shit really started getting serious, I was disappointed overall with the rookies' showing

-I also didn't like a lot of the music.  A good 90% of it sounded like the stuff we hear in the anime, only slightly remixed and more bland.  Nothing stuck out to me as being "movie quality" until near the end

-Naruto and Kakashi pirouetting to avoid Final Villain's Ribbons of Doom  Not really a "con" per se, but I'm definitely not putting this in the Pros list.  Shit was funny though, in a kooky, displaced sort of way.  

*Pros*

-animation ranged from decent to godly.  There was really no bad art or animation in this movie

-the good fight scenes were excellent.  Neji/Lee Ultra-Spinning-Combo-of-Doom was pretty nice to see.  So was Naruto vs. Gaara (it's easy to forget how much fucking mayhem Naruto's Tajuu KBs can do until you see them in the movies; Kishi isn't giving this move enough credit in the canon IMO) and basically all of the final battle

-out of all the Shippuden movies, and I'm even tempted to say out of all the Naruto movies PERIOD, this was the first villain I saw that achieved genuine Boss Level status in my eyes.  Some of the shit he pulled off was ridiculous, especially after his bondage gear came off.:ho

-first movie where Kyuubi wasn't a factor, and I for one was glad to see it take a breather in this movie.  What we saw was all Naruto and nothing but the Naruto and so help me God it was a joy to see.pek

-the way the movie incorporated so many different elements in its history (Kakashi Gaiden, Asuma's role in Shikamaru's life, the Sannin when they were young, etc.) shows a real dedication to the canon itself, and I wouldn't be surprised if when this is subbed the plot and story flows better than some of the previous movies

-seeing Kakashi Gaiden animated (somewhat) in movie quality was also another unexpected treat as well

-the final battle was pretty damn nice if I do say so myself.  Naruto and Kakashi pulling off the boss shit, the rookies banding together to bring down the Ninja Megazord (Tenten struck the killing blow!) and that crater left behind after Naruto landed "that jutsu" (FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUU-) were just a few of the things I enjoyed.  It was just visually pleasing all around

-the music for the final battle, starting with when the Final Villain's bondage gear came off and that red explosion burst through the building, was epic.  Very, very suited to the climax of a movie, and the subsequent songs fit the mood perfectly as well as being above par.  I wouldn't mind hearing one or two of them in this arc in the anime

Though my final judgment will be reserved for when it's finally subbed, my preliminary verdict is pretty favorable overall for the movie.  I give it a B+/A-, pending the subs to see how the plot flows.  This is probably the first movie of the Shippuden variety that I would recommend for everyone to see.  It's worth it.

/mini-review


----------



## narutothebest (Apr 21, 2010)

when the subbed will come out


----------



## Selva (Apr 21, 2010)

It's always a joy to read your reviews Nimander. I agree with most of what you said.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto vs Gaara was really good and it was the best part of the movie IMO


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Kyuubi is the strongest*

When the sub version will be out ?


----------



## zlatko (Apr 21, 2010)

Yea i like sub i dont understand japan pliss tell me it will be by the end of the week and not in may  so pliss


----------



## zlatko (Apr 21, 2010)

I have great news read this its about the subs of the third movie


----------



## Belbwadous (Apr 21, 2010)

where are the subs?


----------



## zlatko (Apr 21, 2010)

Read they will come out in fridey probebly "the DVD will be released by Maramusa Notari on April 21, 2010; subs are expected within a few days of of the DVD release probably Friday or Saturday in the U.S"


----------



## Ver (Apr 21, 2010)

It's supposed to be a raw. I'll know for sure in about 30 minutes.


----------



## Ver (Apr 21, 2010)

That depends on what you're gonna use it for. I'm pretty sure there are some amv editors that want their hands on a HQ raw.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 21, 2010)

Were there any Hinata battles in that movie?


----------



## zlatko (Apr 21, 2010)

I just whant to whatch it and  i will wait to sathrday and hope it will have it on piratebay so i can download it


----------



## zlatko (Apr 21, 2010)

if they subbed to sunday piratebay will have it


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 21, 2010)

lols, garra got shitkicked by naruto.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 21, 2010)

zlatko said:


> if they subbed to sunday piratebay will have it



I mean AVI raw. :>


----------



## zlatko (Apr 21, 2010)

In the movie ???


----------



## zlatko (Apr 21, 2010)

do you understand chinese ???


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 21, 2010)

Am I the only one who hates those chimeras thing? It's such a stupid idea for a Naruto movie.


*Spoiler*: __ 



When those three fillavins transformed into that thing.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 21, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Am I the only one who hates those chimeras thing? It's such a stupid idea for a Naruto movie.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


all the robots and monsters really arent neccessary. naruto fillains really suck.


----------



## Robin (Apr 21, 2010)

isn't Taka subbing the movie?


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 21, 2010)

*yes they are going to sub the movie*


----------



## Robin (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks, then I'll wait for their release


----------



## Momoka (Apr 21, 2010)

^ Yey it's ouuut!!! 
thanks


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 21, 2010)

Dattebayo are going to sub it as well.


----------



## Momoka (Apr 21, 2010)

Sub, sub for your life!!!!


----------



## Spigy (Apr 21, 2010)

I took a peek and man that was the best Raikiri I ever saw. Whats better, the sound of it, it is really electric.

I think I'll have to make some gifs as well  Too bad gifs have no sound.


----------



## geG (Apr 21, 2010)

This may be the first Naruto movie I watch 

It's the only one that's looked interesting so far.


----------



## zlatko (Apr 21, 2010)

The sub will be out this weekend friday or sathrday so be pacient and wait i willwait for the sub and if piratebay upload's it i will paste the link


----------



## MossMan (Apr 21, 2010)

Just watched the whole thing.  Despite being only 90 minutes, they did a pretty good job letting each of the rookies have a piece of the action.  The battles were really neat and interesting too.

I can't say much about the plot since I don't understand Japanese very well, but I did like the comraderie between the leaf ninjas.  It's heartwarming to see how everyone supports each other like that.  I'll definitely get this once the NA version comes out.


----------



## Yomi (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, it's my favorite of the Shippuden movies so far. The Rookies get their fair share of the spotlight, which was what made it amazing to me.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 21, 2010)

FFLN said:


> What's the quality on that? I don't think I've seen any hi-res versions out yet.



It's not HQ and it's got alot of noise  *downloaded*


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 21, 2010)

well i saw saw the ending.


*Spoiler*: __ 



naruto kicks ridiculous amounts of ass in this movie and tenten has bijuu level chakra.


----------



## mayumi (Apr 21, 2010)

this movie was very cool and damn that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



FRS at the end.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 21, 2010)

mayumi said:


> this movie was very cool and damn that
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



they dont even try to explain why it was so strong, they just do it. it was pretty awesome.


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Re: New Naruto Shippuden Movie (2009)

Can't wait until the subs are out. Hopefully it comes to Amazon soon, I'll buy the DVD for this movie. 

1230


----------



## ArcticSiren (Apr 21, 2010)

I hope this one turns out well.  I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



the fight between naruto and gaara was awesome naruto punching him at the after he broke his sand shield with his rasengan was cool. the frs at the was huge


----------



## insane111 (Apr 21, 2010)

I always wondered what FRS would look like with good animation, it was good but I still didn't really like it. I guess I'm just not a fan of the anime design. It needs to be less of a giant white blob and make the rotating blades more distinct. 

The effect it created in the sky was pretty badass though


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 22, 2010)

Seems like there's a Dattebayo sub out there.


----------



## zlatko (Apr 22, 2010)

I dont thik so they said that it will be by friday or sathrday bu i dont now where to start looking so if anyone find fith eng sub pliss paste the link and not some busted link a working one


----------



## insane111 (Apr 22, 2010)

DB sub has been up for a hour or so
[DB]_Naruto_Shippuuden_Movie_3_[BCC77C3B].avi


----------



## zlatko (Apr 22, 2010)

I am starting to download


----------



## calimike (Apr 22, 2010)

awesome... wait for DDL


----------



## E.Z.O (Apr 22, 2010)

^
bajapanties88 Thanks a lot , I will watch it now


----------



## drakul (Apr 22, 2010)

when can we see the 720p verision?


----------



## insane111 (Apr 22, 2010)

drakul said:


> when can we see the 720p verision?



there is no "720p" version, the DVD itself is 480p. Someone could upscale it, but there's really no point


----------



## TadloS (Apr 22, 2010)

Not bad, not bad at all. What I really liked about this movie is teamwork.


----------



## sasuke123uchiha (Apr 22, 2010)

subs are out on narutosoul!


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 22, 2010)

I just finished watching the sub. I really enjoyed it. Very entertaining. At least I can guarantee that it was much better than the 1st two Shippuden movies, and I'm sure many would agree with me. I won't compare it with the First Gen movies though.. Different themes and all.

I liked the message that was conveyed throughout the movie. Nicely done by the writer(s) I must admit. Must have put a smile on Kishi's face. 
So yeah, if you are in a mood to consume Naruto related stuff, give this 3rd movie a try.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice movie, I enjoyed it, which is rare for a Naruto movie.


----------



## Red Raptor (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh my goodness... I cannot believe that was a Naruto movie... They made Tenten useful!!!! OMG! I'm so glad that they decided to make this kind of a fan service, cos I do think that the rest of the Konoha 11 haven't been getting much respect from Kishi in the comic.

I'm still reeling in awe... the art was awesome... everyone played a role... and I sound like a silly fangirl but thank the creators of this movie for not leaving Tenten out! 

Soushouryuu was just too beautiful to watch. LOL


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 22, 2010)

I loved the message from Kishimoto at the end. Damn we saw the difference when he writes the story. Is it canon ?

And There's no kill like overkill 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn that FRS


 !

And Shino was ridiculously badass !


----------



## liborek3 (Apr 22, 2010)

All I can say is:

Best Naruto movie yet.


----------



## DJ Fansubs (Apr 22, 2010)

*Naruto Shippuuden Movie 3: Inheritors of the will of fire - SUBBED*

720p


----------



## DJ Fansubs (Apr 22, 2010)

View in HQ Stream

720p


----------



## Pesky Bug (Apr 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I am very much impressed. Never would've expected it to be this good.

Though they coulda made more use of the 3 minions. Liked the chick's design. Too bad she bit the dust so soon. I was like "OH YEEEEAH!" when she pulled out a whip. The other 2 were... not as good. The whole chimera thing wasn't really going for me but that last one I liked design-wise.

Seeing Gaara was overwhelming, to say the least. Especially loved his sand jetpack. 

Naruto using Rasengan with just his 2 hands and FRS was a little off for me, though. As much as I loved seeing those 2 things happen, it's kind of incosistent with everything established so far. They could've at least made Naruto use FRS with his _left_ hand this time.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 22, 2010)

Okay, next time post in topic please.
Don't create topic for every little thing.


----------



## Spigy (Apr 22, 2010)

Finished.

I also very much liked it. Great scenes, great dialog and of course Kakashi.

Honestly so many gif opportunities that Selva and others will still be doing them next week 

I'll have to renew my avy as well.

But, seriously give it up for the SNEAKY ANBU!
​


----------



## Nuuskis (Apr 22, 2010)

Well that sure was quite good movie. :amazed Thought the best thing in this movie was the music. They were just amazing.

Surely best Naruto movie that has been released.

Also I just have to show this to you guys, if you didn't notice: 
*Spoiler*: __ 





Shikamaru likes heavy metal:ho


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Apr 22, 2010)

It was good, best Naruto movie so far by a large margin (though that's hardly saying much of course), and Kakashi's introspective moment at the end was good and stood out as one of the best moments in the film. The action sequences were plentiful, though consisted more of special effects than actual fights, for my tastes. It felt good to see the other characters get some chances to shine (except Ino), and to top it off Ten-Ten's move ... holy shit. In a perfect world they would have used slightly less filler moves but since it's a movie I guess it's to be expected.

The biggest downside to the movie, I feel, was the obvious and sort of naive moral to the story that was being laid on waaaay too thick.
You remember that Yashamaru 3 tails filler where they repeated 'home is where people think of you' every other sentence? This is similar. It kinda ruined many parts of the film that were supposed to be intense, and made them cringeworthy instead.
Especially if you think about it, it could so easily be applied to a certain Uchiha, it kinda makes Naruto a person with double standards if he still believes in Sasuke, which at the time this movie is supposed to happen, he still does.

Some other small issues that are mostly spoiler-ish so it's under the tags:


*Spoiler*: __ 



The ambiguous story. It was hardly explained why suddenly all the nations were going to war, even though they all heard the same warning. It didn't make much sense. In fact why was team 7 even at that temple right at the start?


 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hiruko? That's the name of Sasori's standard puppet. They could have picked a less unfortunate name. 9 out of 10 won't be bothered by this but still it has to be mentioned.





*Spoiler*: __ 



What's the motivation behind Hiruko's lackeys? It's not even explained. We're just supposed to assume they're evil for evil's sake? Yeah.




Overall I recommend it, which is more than I can say for the other Naruto movies.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 22, 2010)

I found it funny how in parts of the movie the characters would switch back and forth from having the cloak/cape on and off. In naruto's case the backpack was also on and off too.


----------



## spesh (Apr 22, 2010)

I really enjoyed it  There are issues with the story but the animation was fantastic. It was awesome seeing everybody get a chance to shine (Tenten!). I guess this is my favourite Naruto movie  Bring on the sweet gifs!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 22, 2010)

Kind of a big deal said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The ambiguous story. It was hardly explained why suddenly all the nations were going to war, even though they all heard the same warning. It didn't make much sense. In fact why was team 7 even at that temple right at the start?


i think it was were they trailed the Blood lines ninja disappearance


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Kind of a big deal said:


> It was good, best Naruto movie so far by a large margin (though that's hardly saying much of course), and Kakashi's introspective moment at the end was good and stood out as one of the best moments in the film. The action sequences were plentiful, though consisted more of special effects than actual fights, for my tastes. It felt good to see the other characters get some chances to shine (except Ino), and to top it off Ten-Ten's move ... holy shit. In a perfect world they would have used slightly less filler moves but since it's a movie I guess it's to be expected.
> 
> The biggest downside to the movie, I feel, was the obvious and sort of naive moral to the story that was being laid on waaaay too thick.
> You remember that Yashamaru 3 tails filler where they repeated 'home is where people think of you' every other sentence? This is similar. It kinda ruined many parts of the film that were supposed to be intense, and made them cringeworthy instead.
> ...






What's the point between Yashamaru, Gaara's uncle and Yukimaru ?

And they went to war because at the beginning, Hiruko said he was a Konoha Shinobi. Konoha capturing Bloodline limit users ?


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 22, 2010)

I haven't seen it yet but seems like there is some special fights...(Gaara vs. Naruto and Hinata+Neji combo)

This movie is the best one,eh?


----------



## BluishSwirls (Apr 22, 2010)

I liked this one.


----------



## Naruuby (Apr 22, 2010)

I like how naruto ripped the planet a new asshole with a really really big rasengan.


----------



## SQHatake (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm very much surprised as well, I enjoyed this movie a lot! I'm very happy to say that it has far exceeded my expectations, which is great! I loved it.

kakashi <3


----------



## Spigy (Apr 22, 2010)

I wonder if any of you noticed how the timings of releases add up.

People were wondering why Kakashi Gaiden was suddenly showed last summer, but it made sense since this movie came out right after.

Now it just arrives on dvd and well Kakashi is in the preview of the next episode...is what I will say for now.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 22, 2010)

This was really good everyone had time to shine and backstory of Villain is so related to Main cast enjoy it loads And don't forget Okama Kakashi  and Omg Rin Obito Kakashi At the end .

Best Naruto Movie ever ever ever
hope 20101 one beats it Recommend 10/10!!!


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 22, 2010)

And Omg Naruto become Hokage sneapk Preview Photo!!!!


----------



## Krombacher (Apr 22, 2010)

Epic music
Epic animation
Epic teamwork
EPic final attakts (Narutos Rasenshuriken and *TenTens* attack
Shitty story

Still I enjoyed the movie


----------



## Tleilaxu (Apr 22, 2010)

Is Kyuubi in this movie?


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 22, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> *TenTens* attack




Hell yeah!
I was like "Oh my fucking god" when I saw *TenTen*'s finisher.
She owned that freak of nature.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Apr 22, 2010)

Tleilaxu said:


> Is Kyuubi in this movie?



Nope, not this time.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 22, 2010)

hands down, this has to be the best naruto movie yet.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 22, 2010)

ok Movie 3 is the best Shippuuden Movie so for!!!
That's right!! Fuuton Rasen Shuriken PWNS!!!!


----------



## BluishSwirls (Apr 22, 2010)

I like Sai's bird. 

Also, Kakashi owning those 2 Chuunin at the gate in Konoha? Very short and simple yet awesome. pek


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 22, 2010)

I still haven't finished watching the movie yet, but was it answered WHY Hiruko chose Kakashi over the rest of the Uchiha clan?


----------



## Dreamer2go (Apr 22, 2010)

I enjoyed this movie....
great plot, and the theme about "teamwork" was used consistently, which is great. 
Great to see no new Rasengans like Tornado or Moon cresent rasengan... just plain FRS.....
Great music.

Overall, I think the best Naruto movie so far. It's hard to top this one lol


----------



## Nawheetos (Apr 22, 2010)

KakaNaru: The Movie

I f***ing loved it


----------



## LoT (Apr 22, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> I still haven't finished watching the movie yet, but was it answered WHY Hiruko chose Kakashi over the rest of the Uchiha clan?



Yes it was

*Spoiler*: __ 



He choose Kakashi as a "Thank you". Kakashi was the one who inspired Hiruko to get stronger by absorbing Kekkei Genkei


----------



## Selva (Apr 22, 2010)

Tenten gave the final blow! 
Tenten gave the final blow! 

Good job Tenten! :WOW


----------



## Felix (Apr 22, 2010)

Ahhhh, so Storm is indeed a Bloodline limit


----------



## StarcloudDriver (Apr 22, 2010)

IMAGE THAT IS SHOWN AFTER CREDITS:


ENJOY THE EPICNESS AND THE POTENTIAL FUTURE!


----------



## jam3sbob (Apr 22, 2010)

konoha sucks for giving up so easily, sending kakashi to his death. i can't believe they thought they couldn't take this one ninja. even if he had completed 5 bloodline limits, they have a lot of great shinobi. i bet shikamaru with enough prep time could make a plan that would work, he's the narutoverse batman after all.

jiraiya alive, oh yeah! i miss the j-man.

i love naruto movies for giving the awesome rock lee some screen time.

naruto pwns gaara again, though i don't think gaara had any killing intent so i guess naruto beat gaara in a sparring session lol

kakashi gaiden flashbacks, awesome!

orochimaru got the idea of experimenting with shinobis from hiruko obv obv lol

how naruto fix bells? metal bending? hahaha

when i heard that sound, i thought it was something familiar. fuuton rasen shuriken baby! though his arm must be broken by now for using such forbidden jutsu.

teh tenten shows off and deals the death blow. way to go tenten! and sakura had a named jutsu!


----------



## Adagio (Apr 22, 2010)

My views on this movie:


*Spoiler*: __ 




It made a commendable attempt to tie itself with the plot. Thats always a good sign. 
It was nice seeing some old scenes, such as Asuma's death, and Kakashi Gaiden. 
The rookies' performance was somewhat lacking, but the epic Neji/Lee combo made up for it. 
Hearing Sakura shout "shannaroooo!" repeatedly can get on anyone's nerves I think.
Finally back to the Naruto vs the ninja world theme, good to see it 
back.
Seeing Jiraiya again made me so happy 
I didn't like how the characters continuously spammed each other with their ideologies, mainly Shikamaru and Naruto. 
Gaara vs Naruto was awesome, especially seeing Gaara flying around like a fucking boss.
Seeing the KKG was cool, except maybe the Miroku rip off 
Animation was above average/awesome, except a few parts. The ones that stand out the most is when the three lackeys fused together with the chimera to form some epic robot chimera fire shooting, explosive feather shittin monsterRAWR thing. It reminded me of Power Rangers when the zoids would transform together. The second part is when Naruto and Kakashi stylishly pirouette in the air like Russian ballerinas to avoid Hiroku's attacks, however it made me laugh so doesn't count as much. 
Rasengan/KB orgy. Would've been nice seeing something a little more creative, but what can you do about it I guess.
The speech at the end, seemed kinda forced. It took some of the epicness that was building up at the end away.
TENTEN FUCKING SOLOED THAT CHIMERA!!!


----------



## emROARS (Apr 22, 2010)

SteandRaeKonohaNinjas said:


> IMAGE THAT IS SHOWN AFTER CREDITS:
> 
> 
> ENJOY THE EPICNESS AND THE POTENTIAL FUTURE!



Part of the fanbook. Look it up.


----------



## mayumi (Apr 22, 2010)

tenten is the most badass kunoichi in naruto shippuden movie history 
kishi please use her in the manga especially since she is your favourite.

the movie rocked beyond anything. probably the best naruto movie. they really spent their minds doing this.


----------



## あいか (Apr 22, 2010)

Just finished, I have to say I'm thoroughly impressed with the entire movie ! i agree with everyone, it is the best naruto movie yet


----------



## Zerst?ren (Apr 22, 2010)

Pretty nice! 

I do admit I was hoping for another lame movie (that i would have enjoyed none the less), and was a little dissapointed/surprised/happy after seing it was not bad at all. I miss the lame movies...


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 22, 2010)

I really loved this movie.   I really think it was the best Naruto movie (so far).


*Spoiler*: _My Opinion_ 






The Animation was really well done to the point of accurate lip movement.

Music really fit the mood.

The plot was really simple and not overdone like the previous ones.

Naruto was pretty much serious throughout the movie, instead of having lots of stupid humor like the previous moments.

No "Enhanced" Rasengans, instead it was Pure Naruto canon - FRS.   And the effects were a hell of a lot better even better than canon!

The fight scenes was really top notch and not quickly thrown on.

TenTen finally got some love!  


The only thing I didn't like about the movie is the inconsitancy with Hiroku's past with the Sannin and Kakashi.   (Meaning Jiraiya not in his Sennin outfit and Orochimaru still being around during Yondaime / Post Yondaime time).

Also, shouldn't Hiruko go after Sasuke for the Uchiha Bloodline and not Kakashi?  





BTW, I laughed at those Sai book moments.


----------



## Frosch (Apr 22, 2010)

100% confirmed

Naruto would beat Blackbeard in a fight.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Kurouzu that!


----------



## Belbwadous (Apr 22, 2010)

I liked how every character saw their own vision and ideology of the Will of Fire.
Tenten was BADASS!!
The sannin being somewhat related to the main villain was really nice.

Great movie overall!


----------



## iander (Apr 22, 2010)

Could anyone show me to a link for the movie so I dont have to go through pages of spoilers?


----------



## d3vlabs (Apr 22, 2010)

naruto:" i spend one night in the hospital and the whole world goes to shit."


----------



## N120 (Apr 23, 2010)

iander said:


> Could anyone show me to a link for the movie so I dont have to go through pages of spoilers?



Stream: [DB]_Naruto_Shippuuden_Movie_3_[BCC77C3B].avi
Not the best site as the quality is avarage, qnd the pages take some time to load... dont know of anyother streaming sites.

or you could just download it from Dattebayo and watch it in HQ, a better option imo, so heres the link:[DB]_Naruto_Shippuuden_Movie_3_[BCC77C3B].avi


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 23, 2010)

Awesome movie, epic action. Probably better than the previous 2,  I love it!


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Apr 23, 2010)

Lol, one of my favorite parts is when Kakashi basically tells Tsunade that her Will of Fire  is being a bitch .


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 23, 2010)

> orochimaru got the idea of experimenting with shinobis from hiruko obv obv lol


What? Why the hell are they doing it again? First they made it so that Orochimaru learnt his body transfer technique from that fillain in the lastest movie, now they're doing it again?


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Apr 23, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> What? Why the hell are they doing it again? First they made it so that Orochimaru learnt his body transfer technique from that fillain in the lastest movie, now they're doing it again?



Unless I missed something they never hinted that Oro got his ideas from Hiruko.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 23, 2010)

Tapp Zaddaz said:


> Unless I missed something they never hinted that Oro got his ideas from Hiruko.


Then jam3sbob lied, huh?


----------



## Asclepius (Apr 23, 2010)

So, i got the dattebayo subbed version and after Kakashi said "You look just like him..." comparing Naruto to Obito everyone started to pick on him thinking he was flirting with Naruto or something like that... (time= 1:30:15)
It seems like a translation mistake. I hope someone that knows japanese can clarify that.


----------



## narutofan_13 (Apr 23, 2010)

Taka said they going to sub this movie, but now dattebayo already sub it. Would taka still going to sub it?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 23, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Then jam3sbob lied, huh?



I think he's joking since Orochimaru and the gang did walked in on Hiruko experimenting something, but nothing says Orochimaru got his ideas from him.


----------



## Jeaude (Apr 23, 2010)

Finally a half decent Naruto movie. The story could have been better. But the action made up for it. Plus it didn't focus on nobodies who we will never see again.

If only the previous ~4 movies could have been as good as this one.

One thing that didn't make sense was Naruto showing seemingly no damage from his Wind Shuriken at the end.


----------



## Kelvor (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow I must be alone in saying that I hated this movie. I feel as if I die a little inside every time I see a Naruto movie.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 23, 2010)

Now I can see why the Japanese were freaking out about Tenten in their reviews...she was fucking amazing. I'd go as far as to say that after Naruto and Shikamaru she easily got the best treatment in this whole movie.

Kishimoto....you want us to remember this story? How about you remember what  this movie did with Tenten and ACTUALLY USE HER PROPERLY?


----------



## Angeal (Apr 23, 2010)

Best Naruto movie by far. Action was top-notch and I liked the teacher&student focus they took, sure as hell beats the re-hashed "meet another emo whom Naruto identifies with" formula they've had going on for so long.

Some crazy shit with abilities though(has Naruto ever had his kage bunshins do rasengans like that, led alone oodama rasengans? Spam was huge.) FRS was great and even the Rookie 9 were portrayed well (Shikamaru especially). Gaara appearance was a bonus too. Tsunade came across as a clueless bitch but I've come to expect that lately.  The villain was pretty shit but meh.


----------



## son_michael (Apr 23, 2010)

Angeal said:


> Best Naruto movie by far. Action was top-notch and I liked the teacher&student focus they took, sure as hell beats the re-hashed "meet another emo whom Naruto identifies with" formula they've had going on for so long.
> 
> Some crazy shit with abilities though(has Naruto ever had his kage bunshins do rasengans like that, led alone oodama rasengans? Spam was huge.) FRS was great and even the Rookie 9 were portrayed well (Shikamaru especially). Gaara appearance was a bonus too. Tsunade came across as a clueless bitch but I've come to expect that lately.  The villain was pretty shit but meh.



yeah all the rasengans were canon, even how Naruto was making regular rasengans without kagebunshins. The odama rasengans are made with 2 kagebunshins so pretty much everything there was canon


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Apr 23, 2010)

This was a Really nice movie. I enjoyed it a lot better than the others. no oc's to slow it down, good pacing, great interactions between characters, I loved the gloomy scenery in the final battle. 

My favorite scene is a tie between naruto vs gaara round 2, and the epic rasen shuriken. round2 because of nostalgia factor, but the if I was force to pic I'd choose rasenshuriken scene, because it kinda gave off that feeling of pure awesomeness almost to dbz's level epic finishers in movies.

The side plot with Tsunade and the sand was kinda meh, but again this doesn't slow the movie down too much, before you know it it ends at the time you're thinking "this is kinda dumb."

The new villian was kinda lacking, another guy who wants sharingan and become immortal whoopee, not the most original goal but it doesn't go deeper than that and doesn't take itself too seriously, it knows what it is and it delivers for what it has to offer.

They could of played around more with characters jutsu which they did, but It felt like it was missing something, maybe more creativeness like that one combo Neji and Lee did, that was really awesome.

Music as very well done and reflects the mood perfectly, but it isn't too noticable which is kind of a shame because if you listen cloesly you can tell the musicians really outdone themselves in terms of the chorus's.

The bad, a bit too much focus on shikamaru, I kinda miss kyuubi's traditional cameo appearance but I'll let this one slide. the gay joke at the end just didn't seem to fit and killed the mood, but over all the pro's outdo the cons this year, so my personal score for this film, 7.5/10.


----------



## Tre_azam (Apr 23, 2010)

gud movie. kakashi still didnt get a proper fight though


----------



## khayman31 (Apr 23, 2010)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> This was a Really nice movie. I enjoyed it a lot better than the others. no oc's to slow it down, good pacing, great interactions between characters, I loved the gloomy scenery in the final battle.
> 
> My favorite scene is a tie between naruto vs gaara round 2, and the epic rasen shuriken. round2 because of nostalgia factor, but the if I was force to pic I'd choose rasenshuriken scene, because it kinda gave off that feeling of pure awesomeness almost to dbz's level epic finishers in movies.
> 
> ...



I have to disagree with you on the gay joke. It's a good play on the subtextual gay element that Kishi puts (or readers have interpreted...sort of a chicken-and-the-egg dilemma there with each reinforcing the other) into the manga, both with Guy and in the later manga chapters with Kakashi.

'course, I don't know how well it would be received in U.S. vs Japanese markets.

I will admit I didn't find it as funny as the sexual joke in the end of the prior shippuden movie, but that's probably my own sexual bias at work.

Skikamaru....yeah, what's up with that? Increasing screen time and enormous power boosts. Is he being setup for his own miniseries? 

I also had a hard time not thinking about how easy that chakra-drawing/stealing villian would have been to defeat AFTER Naruto learns sage mode.


----------



## zlatko (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanx a lot


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





khayman31 said:


> I have to disagree with you on the gay joke. It's a good play on the subtextual gay element that Kishi puts (or readers have interpreted...sort of a chicken-and-the-egg dilemma there with each reinforcing the other) into the manga, both with Guy and in the later manga chapters with Kakashi.
> 
> 'course, I don't know how well it would be received in U.S. vs Japanese markets.
> 
> ...






*walks to Hiruko* You want my sage chakra ? Be my guest .
*Hiruko draws Naruto's Chakra*
*Hiruko turns to frog and stone*
FATALITY !


----------



## sweep (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow, that was simply action packed! The downside would've been the time, ie weeks of extra filler, they would've needed to make this movie.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Apr 23, 2010)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> the gay joke at the end just didn't seem to fit and killed the mood, but over all the pro's outdo the cons this year, so my personal score for this film, 7.5/10.


I think that was the whole point, for Sai to ruin the mood. Otherwise... they wouldn't have done it.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Apr 23, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> I think that was the whole point, for Sai to ruin the mood. Otherwise... they wouldn't have done it.



and thats why I didn't like it, the movie's mostly serious, sure it has a few jokes here and there but the gay joke just eh, I really wish they didn't squeeze that in there but whatever it can easily be ignored.


----------



## Nashima (Apr 23, 2010)

I dunno what you guys are talking about but the gay joke was funny as hell .


----------



## Spanktastik (Apr 23, 2010)

Fuuton Rasenshuriken was epicly animated. I just loved that scene, altough could someone explain me why the bad-guy could not just turn it into pure chakra? I can understand the fact that its to advanced for him to copy, kinda like how you cannot copy everything with the sharingan. But he should have been able to turn it into pure chakra. 

The scenes with Raikiri in it also looked bad-ass, way better then in the Anime itself.

Naruto vs Gaara was a cool fight, it reminded me of part 1 where Naruto actually used TKB and bunshins in general for taijutsu / movement.

I liked the short but powerful fights of every team, altough they could have gotten a little bit more screen time. Konoha's ex rookies vs the big beast had some good looking actions. Like hinata+neji or Tenten making a big explosion .


----------



## Svinto (Apr 23, 2010)

I got one question for u. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Hiruko is that the same guy that sasori defeated and turned into a puppet or do they just happen to have the same name?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 23, 2010)

Svinto said:


> I got one question for u.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Happen to have the same name.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 23, 2010)

Spanktastik said:


> Fuuton Rasenshuriken was epicly animated. I just loved that scene, altough could someone explain me *why the bad-guy could not just turn it into pure chakra?* I can understand the fact that its to advanced for him to copy, kinda like how you cannot copy everything with the sharingan. But he should have been able to turn it into pure chakra.
> 
> The scenes with Raikiri in it also looked bad-ass, way better then in the Anime itself.
> 
> ...


i think it was the fast spinning of the Rasen Shuriken.


----------



## Fongie (Apr 23, 2010)

That was really enjoyable for a Naruto movie. The only thing I didnt really like though was the last kakachi - villain interaction, I never got the impression that kakashi and hiruko were close? Why does the villain always have to regret his crimes at the end? Could've just fallen over and died in my opinion


----------



## jackselectrichead (Apr 23, 2010)

khayman31 said:


> Skikamaru....yeah, what's up with that? Increasing screen time and enormous power boosts. Is he being setup for his own miniseries?



He was an antagonist. He also wasn't shown doing anything he couldn't already do... one of these days Shikamaru is going to fight something that bleeds and we'll all see what a game-breaker a fast Kagemane/Kage Nui transition actually is.

The enormous power boost I identified is getting Naruto's ass thrown in ninja-prison on his own authority. Apparently he can do that. Wow. Sure the rest of Team Seven can mount a jail-break any time they want, but having the main character incarcerated on little more than your own say-so is a hell of a thing.


----------



## FireEel (Apr 23, 2010)

I have no idea why, but Hinata looked really hawt in his movie.


----------



## mandeep000 (Apr 23, 2010)

^^ 
lol..


----------



## Ninjafrost09 (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah.... that gay joke at the end... was completely lost to me.  
Someone want to explain a bit further?
Was it something I missed?


----------



## Nimander (Apr 23, 2010)

d3vlabs said:


> naruto:" i spend one night in the hospital and the whole world goes to shit."





That was definitely the best line in the entire freakin' movie.


----------



## iander (Apr 23, 2010)

That Neji/lee combo move should be cannon.  That was awesome.


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 23, 2010)

Ino... useless from the beginning till the end.  

Well, at least she used her signature jutsu........ but FAILED. In the end, we see all the supporting characters in action except....... I.N.O (aka *I*'m *N*ever *O*perational).

Oh my.. Constantly pushing the boundaries of uselessness.


----------



## blackmecca (Apr 23, 2010)

You wanna talk about useless? What has Sakura done throughout the entire movie except for being useless and a mega bitch?


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 23, 2010)

blackmecca said:


> You wanna talk about useless? What has Sakura done throughout the entire movie except for being useless and a mega bitch?





It's odd... I saw the movie yesterday and apparently I've already forgotten the part where Sakura acted like a "mega bitch" ...


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 23, 2010)

blackmecca said:


> You wanna talk about useless? What has Sakura done throughout the entire movie except for being useless and a mega bitch?



At least when Sakura does something it usually has an impact (litteraly..). The little Ino did in the movie (a blatant reflexion of her manga 'feats') was immediately cancelled out and put into the "You Failed" recycle box.

Edit:

When Ino is part of the equation


*Spoiler*: __ 




l
l
V


= FAILURE​




When Ino is *NOT* part of the equation


*Spoiler*: __ 



+  +  +  +  *-* INO = SUCCESS​




Conclusion: Ino is just as productive as the pile of rocks underneath Lee's feet (pun not intended).


----------



## lodmad (Apr 23, 2010)

I like Naruto so much that I can't keep myself from seeing these movies.

I don't really know the general opinion, but to me this movie was really painful to watch. I'm glad it's over.

Actually, in my opinion, the quality of the movies is worse and worse.
So, some key points I want to share (feel free to disagree ):

- Plot:
This movie begins with a premise that Konoha would be pressured by the other nations because some ninja declared war on the horizon. If he had left Konoha, he was already a missing nin in the bingo book. There was no way Konoha could be "framed" like that.
Then, they send Kakashi to die and that's just not how things are done in Konoha. If there is someone that threatens Konoha, they'll send someone to kick his ass.

- Twisted personality of some characters (Kakashi, Tsunade, Shikamaru, Gaara, etc):
Kakashi is a character at peace. He lost so much in his past that he doesn't misjudge or get lost by not trusting his comrades. He follows Obito's motto more than anyone else. He is the guy that never misjudged a team of genins;
Tsunade wouldn't send Kakashi to die;
Shikamaru wouldn't tell the same thing to Naruto over and over and over and over again, he's a smart guy. Naruto wouldn't need to explain to him that he wanted to save everyone;
Gaara was not Gaara.

- The battles were so super powerish that it hurts:
No tactics or intelligence, weird combos, super chimeras and techniques, "perfect beings". Rasengans that float without being molded. Smoke smoke smoke smoke. Once again, lame villains.


----------



## Rick (Apr 23, 2010)

That move where he took Naruto's obama rasengan and used it against him was just awesome.


----------



## Buzz Killington (Apr 23, 2010)

We also get the clearest confirmation yet that Rin is dead. Kakashi mentions her along with Obito, saying, "I couldn't save either of you." 

Then again, it could also enforce my theory that maybe he couldn't "save" her in the same way Naruto hasn't been able to "save" Sasuke yet.


----------



## Orxon (Apr 23, 2010)

Movie kicked ass 

Never knew TenTen was such a beastpek


----------



## Mikecia (Apr 23, 2010)

Was I the only one thoroughly annoyed by Naruto in this movie?


----------



## Red Raptor (Apr 24, 2010)

Uthr said:


> Movie kicked ass
> 
> Never knew TenTen was such a beastpek



Yeah!!! there must have been MILLIONS of explosive kunais!!!!!


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 24, 2010)

finally a movie that was great from beginning to end
man i loved the action and jokes and fucking everything 


Mikecia said:


> Was I the only one thoroughly annoyed by Naruto in this movie?


yes


----------



## Crush! (Apr 24, 2010)

Best movie yet. Whoever wrote this one should write all the Naruto movies from HERE ON OUT, no questions asked.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Apr 24, 2010)

The movie was super... All those combos in battle, strong villains.... I just loved it...


----------



## dragonfire (Apr 24, 2010)

wow.


I haven't really liked many of the naruto movies, but this one was just AWESOME.

It wasn't really naruto, the action was way over the top, everyone got 'overpowered', but in a good way =) Tenten was BEASTLY, Gaara was the freaking Sandman  and Naruto had flown up into the freakin stratosphere when he came down with that behemoth of a finisher.

The story was refreshing - I loved how they actually used the kids as the protagonists rather than introducing the usual 'angsty youth who reminds Naruto of Sasuke and ends up kissing his butt'. And the best part IMO was the clash of ideals (or rather interpretations) between Naruto, Shika, Gaara, Hiruko, Kakashi etc. I wish they'd brought Gaara in the end, because his experience in 'loneliness' mighta been a good connector to Hiruko's as well.

The war part was kinda unnecessary and seemed tacked on, but hey, if it gives an excuse for Gaara to be there, i'll take it =) 


It seemed almost like a DBZ movie, with a plot. The atmosphere was awesome as well, stormy, bleak, reflective of the inner chaos. Very different from the usual Naruto atmosphere


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 24, 2010)

Crush! said:


> Best movie yet. Whoever wrote this one should write all the Naruto movies from HERE ON OUT, no questions asked.



Kishimoto wrote this one.


----------



## The World (Apr 24, 2010)

This was the best Naruto Shippuden Movie at least. Super Rasenshuriken was awesome as well as all the cool combos like Lee/Neji, Hinata/Neji and super Tenten tag explosion. 

And Gaara was fucking amazing with his spinning sand guard and flying snake sand thingy.
I wish they did more with Jiraiya though.


----------



## Crush! (Apr 24, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Kishimoto wrote this one.



Who told you that? Everywhere I've seen lists the writer as Junki Takegami.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 24, 2010)

Crush! said:


> Who told you that? Everywhere I've seen lists the writer as Junki Takegami.



I just meant the overall story.


----------



## Red Raptor (Apr 24, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Kishimoto wrote this one.



Wow really??? Then that somehow makes up for the mistreatment he has been giving the Rookie 9, especially Tenten.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 24, 2010)

Kishi didn't write that movie. He only credited as the write of Naruto, that's all.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 24, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Kishi didn't write that movie. He only credited as the write of Naruto, that's all.



Duh ! Seriously ? Meh ...


----------



## neshru (Apr 24, 2010)

LOL @ anyone believing Kishimoto wrote this movie. Did you guys actually watch it?


----------



## mandeep000 (Apr 24, 2010)

huh..kishi didnt write tht movie !!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 24, 2010)

WTF, Kishi didn't write the movie.

When I went to the movie promo last year in Japan Expo 2009 ( I even posted videos of it somewhere in the thread ). There was Junko Takeuchi talking and some chick translating her.

I swear I heard the chick saying that Kishimoto was behind the overall story of the movie and was asked advices some time.


----------



## Nakiami (Apr 24, 2010)

Shikamaru's gonna treat everyone!


----------



## jackselectrichead (Apr 24, 2010)

Nakiami said:


> Shikamaru's gonna treat everyone!



_That's_ why he had Naruto thrown in jail. Not interfering with Kakashi's plan was just a coincidental justification to Tsunade when it came up.


----------



## preawwww2537 (Apr 24, 2010)

there's a drama cd too when you buy the movie...anyone know what is it about? I tried to listen to it and failed to translate. It's about BBQ or something and Gaara is invited to there.


----------



## lodmad (Apr 24, 2010)

I was neg repped for thinking that this movie was worse than the previous one and explaining what I didn't like in it (post)


I was already enlightened by an admin that technically I could be neg repped by anyone that disagrees with me, but then again, in my point of view, just neg rep without even explaining your opinion is just not right.

Oh well, maybe I need to stop posting when I don't agree with the majority.

Thank you ChocolateBar999 (yes, I'm being sarcastic here).


----------



## shootingstarsandmoon (Apr 24, 2010)

Expected this movie to suck as usual but it's surprisingly good!!! So happy 

I really like the atmosphere of the movie, it's serious and dark unlike the previous ones, and it ends on a hopeful note And the music is good too.

The story plot is weak, but at least the movie didn't try to spin too much into the flimsy plot and make it over-complicated. The focus is on kakashi, naruto and the rookies, and the will of fire theme and interpretations. The movie featured lots of stuff that I really care abt instead of some random main character which I'll nv see again, which is the main mistake made by all the prev movies:S

And I really love all the teamwork, comrade-ships and battle strategies shown in this movie, which was what I love in pre-timeskip naruto but now currently really lacking in shippuuden. Naruto vs Gaara was really great! Pure strategies using KBs without any sign of the kyuubi

And FRS!!!  Though i'm a bit pissed that kakashi nv get to show his awesomeness in battle though. He's such a smart guy, they should feature some of his strategies and techniques in battle against the boss, e.g. kamui.

Isn't it cool that this movie is subbed n released on dvd at this time? It coincides with the anime showing similar storyline at the moment- naruto becoming strong to protect konoha and avenge Jiraiya, and the will of fire. The movie is such a good and emotional movie, I'm sure the current anime arc is gg to be very emotional and epic too......


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 24, 2010)

lodmad said:


> I was neg repped for thinking that this movie was worse than the previous one and explaining what I didn't like in it (post)
> 
> 
> I was already enlightened by an admin that technically I could be neg repped by anyone that disagrees with me, but then again, in my point of view, just neg rep without even explaining your opinion is just not right.
> ...


Neg rep?! You should be hanged for having a different opinion about this movie!


----------



## lodmad (Apr 24, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Neg rep?! You should be hanged for having a different opinion about this movie!


Should I agree with you here too?


----------



## 王志鍵 (Apr 24, 2010)

Ten Ten really kicked ass in this movie. The movie overall was alright. I didn't really like the ending that much though; could they have at least picked something a little less homophobic? Yes Kakashi is gay, so what?


----------



## shootingstarsandmoon (Apr 24, 2010)

lodmad said:


> I was neg repped for thinking that this movie was worse than the previous one and explaining what I didn't like in it (post)
> 
> 
> I was already enlightened by an admin that technically I could be neg repped by anyone that disagrees with me, but then again, in my point of view, just neg rep without even explaining your opinion is just not right.
> ...



Well, I agree that the story plot is pretty weak. However, Tsunade was previously convinced by Jiraiya to let him go alone to the rain village to hunt down the leader of Akastuki, so I guess by a looooong stretch she may allow kakashi to go alone and defeat the villian so that the village will be protected, by her vow as its hokage. Esp if she's persuaded by kakashi (like Jiraiya persuaded her). 

But anyway I feel the teamwork displayed and comrade-ships in the movie are good (remiscent of pre-timeskip naruto), and I was touched by shikamaru's and naruto's (and kakashi's) determination. And FRS, instead of some crappy movie variation rasengan, is really unexpected and epic. So I feel that despite the cons, the movie is worth watching and is good


----------



## lodmad (Apr 24, 2010)

Thank you! This was the kind of reply I was expecting.



shootingstarsandmoon said:


> Well, I agree that the story plot is pretty weak. However, Tsunade was previously convinced by Jiraiya to let him go alone to the rain village to hunt down the leader of Akastuki, so I guess by a looooong stretch she may allow kakashi to go alone and defeat the villian so that the village will be protected, by her vow as its hokage. Esp if she's persuaded by kakashi (like Jiraiya persuaded her).


Jiraiya went on a really dangerous recon mission, that required a skilled ninja to infiltrate a village without being noticed. He went there not to fight and not to die.
Why didn't someone go with him? Because a larger group had a higher probability of getting detected. He ended up fighting Pain, because he saw a window of opportunity that nobody would supposedly have in a long time.

In this movie, Kakashi on the other hand was sent to die. That alone ruined all the plot to me.
I'm not even going to talk again about the way Konoha got framed.



shootingstarsandmoon said:


> But anyway I feel the teamwork displayed and comrade-ships in the movie are good (remiscent of pre-timeskip naruto), and I was touched by shikamaru's and naruto's (and kakashi's) determination. And FRS, instead of some crappy movie variation rasengan, is really unexpected and epic. So I feel that despite the cons, the movie is worth watching and is good


I think many of the situations were really forced.

Gaara fought with Naruto. Why did Gaara fought Naruto? I still can't say, that's why I didn't understand Gaara in this movie. He was perfectly fine, and still, if it wasn't Jiraiya, the Sand would have started a war with Konoha. The same Sand that owes Konoha their Kazekage life, the Sand that is one of the most important Konoha's allies.

All the pursue was an excuse to get the teams separated and handling the different villains who had lame chimera characteristics.

Shino kept saying that the Hokage's orders were absolute and still didn't do a thing to stop Naruto.

Shikamaru left the group that had trapped the monster with chains, and some time later they were still trapping him, without any change.

Why couldn't Kakashi's sharingan trigger when he saw Hiruko (like Sasuke's Amaterasu), instead of when he was going to be absorved by him?

There were so many things out of the place that I couldn't  and overlook them.


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 24, 2010)

HATERS GONNA HATE.


----------



## lodmad (Apr 24, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> HATERS GONNA HATE.


Maybe you are right.

I did like Sai's arrival at the last moment when Naruto and Sakura were being chased, Ino-Shika-Cho combo, Rasen-Shuriken at the end and the flashbacks of the canon plot.

The animation was top-notch as usual, and one of the reasons I saw it.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 24, 2010)

This movie was the best of all, great action, great music, great dark atmosphere, great enemy. Epic battles: Naruto vs Gaara, Naruto, Shikamaru and Sakura vs Hiruko, Naruto and Kakashi vs Hiruko, Team Konoha vs the chimera and then Rasenshuriken was spectacular. Moreover Hiruko was too cool!


----------



## Tandaradei (Apr 24, 2010)

sorry stupid question

but where can i watch that movie? (with english subs^^)


----------



## shootingstarsandmoon (Apr 24, 2010)

Well, the story plot isn't the strongest point of the movie. And it's pointless to compare to canon since it's filler right? But I enjoy the amazing animations (omg the sound of the raikiri and frs appearance) and music and the way they feature characters and themes I care abt



lodmad said:


> Jiraiya went on a really dangerous recon mission, that required a skilled ninja to infiltrate a village without being noticed. He went there not to fight and not to die.
> Why didn't someone go with him? Because a larger group had a higher probability of getting detected. He ended up fighting Pain, because he saw a window of opportunity that nobody would supposedly have in a long time.
> 
> In this movie, Kakashi on the other hand was sent to die. That alone ruined all the plot to me.
> I'm not even going to talk again about the way Konoha got framed.


 
Well, I think that Jiraiya went in prepared to sacrifice his life. In his parting scene with Tsunade, he talked abt sacrificing his life for the next generation. And Tsunade let him go because she believed in him and his beliefs. Similarly, Kakashi was prepared to sacrifice his life here. And Tsunade let him go for these same reasons, and for much more urgent reasons- to save Konoha and prevent a shinobi war. Notice the identical manner Tsunade replied when naruto asked her abt letting Jiraiya go and when shikamura asked her abt Kakashi. She coldly confirmed that she let them go. And she'll will prob be as upset in private later, as she was with Jiraiya's death.

I watched the movie with DB subs, and Hiruko, in his speech as a world projection, said he *is* from the leaf village. Note the present tense. And the shinobi world is probably a very paranoid and power-sensitive world. When a shinobi from the strongest nation of the 5 nations said he's currently from the leaf village and declared war to the rest of the nations, the rest will prob respond simply because they dun wish to be invaded first. So they'll attack konoha village and Hiruko. Hiruko prob said like this cos he wanted to start the fourth ninja war, and prob wants to take advantage of the subsequent weakening of nations to conquer all.



lodmad said:


> I think many of the situations were really forced.
> 
> Gaara fought with Naruto. Why did Gaara fought Naruto? I still can't say, that's why I didn't understand Gaara in this movie. He was perfectly fine, and still, if it wasn't Jiraiya, the Sand would have started a war with Konoha. The same Sand that owes Konoha their Kazekage life, the Sand that is one of the most important Konoha's allies.



Gaara fought Naruto because Gaara has sworn to protect the Sand's village ppl. He doesn't want a fourth ninja war to occur and cause countless suffering to his ppl cos naruto stopped kakashi from killing Hiruko.



lodmad said:


> All the pursue was an excuse to get the teams separated and handling the different villains who had lame chimera characteristics.



It's prob plot excuse  And the movie villains are usually lame so that I can "accept". Lol. I just find other stuff in the movie more enjoyable, like the scenes and animation in general



lodmad said:


> Shino kept saying that the Hokage's orders were absolute and still didn't do a thing to stop Naruto.
> 
> Shikamaru left the group that had trapped the monster with chains, and some time later they were still trapping him, without any change.
> 
> ...



I think Shino said that b4 shikamura revealed the real reason why kakashi left the village and naruto said the worse-than-scum speech. After tat, he prob tacitly agreed with naruto. Action says louder than words.

Lol prob the monster is _really_ hard to defeat.

Probably Kakashi's sharingan is on a different tiggering mechanism than Sasuke's one? Maybe kakashi's one goes by time? e.g. at the annular eclipse? Anyway the plot's much more emotional and impactful when naruto has to stop kakashi from sacrificing himself to protect the village. 

But as I've said, just take the storyline with a pinch of salt


----------



## stavrakas (Apr 24, 2010)

Meh another mediocre movie. 

Plot was weak, didn't make much sense - are the other countries stupid enough to believe the guy was from Konoha? Why would he announce his intentions like that? The gay joke was not funny and we heard the "worse than scum" line like 10 times throughout the movie.

The fights were boring, though they were superbly animated. Someone else's post sums them up nicely:



lodmad said:


> No tactics or intelligence, weird combos, super chimeras and techniques, "perfect beings". Rasengans that float without being molded. Smoke smoke smoke smoke. Once again, lame villains.



At least the soundtrack was pretty good and I enjoyed the excellent animation. Overall, I really wonder if people actually pay to watch Naruto movies in the cinema. Why can't they make the fights as epic as in the anime?


----------



## lodmad (Apr 24, 2010)

shootingstarsandmoon said:


> I watched the movie with DB subs, and Hiruko, in his speech as a world projection, said he *is* from the leaf village. Note the present tense. And the shinobi world is probably a very paranoid and power-sensitive world. When a shinobi from the strongest nation of the 5 nations said he's currently from the leaf village and declared war to the rest of the nations, the rest will prob respond simply because they dun wish to be invaded first. So they'll attack konoha village and Hiruko. Hiruko prob said like this cos he wanted to start the fourth ninja war, and prob wants to take advantage of the subsequent weakening of nations to conquer all.


I had already mentioned something about this:



lodmad said:


> If he had left Konoha, he was already a missing nin in the bingo book. There was no way Konoha could be "framed" like that.


In the anime we saw a similar situation when Sasuke captured Killer Bee. As you may know, Raikage didn't declare war on Konoha.


----------



## Tandaradei (Apr 24, 2010)

no

didnt like it

it was simply too much. 2 hours of base naruto hype is just to much.
I mean seriously? base naruto hits gaara without any problems? thats just not fair 

and that whole 1000000 rasengans and a rasen shuriken with the size of konoha crap...

that ungly digimon-or-whatever-manticore-thing...terrible


the only thing that movie did was making all the naruto-manga jutsus look like kids stuff


----------



## siyrean (Apr 24, 2010)

lodmad said:


> I was neg repped for thinking that this movie was worse than the previous one and explaining what I didn't like in it (post)
> 
> 
> I was already enlightened by an admin that technically I could be neg repped by anyone that disagrees with me, but then again, in my point of view, just neg rep without even explaining your opinion is just not right.
> ...


You seriously took an entire post just to bitch about being neg'd? 
Welcome to the internet.

Btw you were probably neg'd for saying it's worse than the 2nd, how you can think that god aweful peice of crap made more sense, was more exciting, and had better fan service than this is beyond me. But hey, if you enjoy seeing the same rehashed Naruto befriends/identifies thus purifies a protagonist we don't give a shit about for the what, 8th time now, by all means defend Bonds.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 24, 2010)

Naruto using Rasengan and Giant Rasengan whit Multi Shadow Clones was amazing.


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 24, 2010)

Tandaradei said:


> sorry stupid question
> 
> but where can i watch that movie? (with english subs^^)


[DB]_Naruto_Shippuuden_Movie_3_[BCC77C3B].avi

it's there


----------



## Tandaradei (Apr 24, 2010)

i just dont get the gay joke...i watched that scene about 5 times and i just dont see whats gay about it xD

maybe the translation is wrong on "onepieceofbleach.com"

kakashi sais: you're just like him (obito).
and then everybody is like: whaaaaaaaaaaaat???

i dont get it^^


----------



## Aazadan (Apr 24, 2010)

It's the expression Kakashi makes.


----------



## Lovebox (Apr 24, 2010)

I actually really liked the movie. Seeing all the kids again in action was really nice haha. 

Of course it held all the movie stereotypes: TERRIBLE BAD GUYS WITH NO REAL AMBITION THAT ARE OBVIOUSLY GOING TO BE DEFEATED, THE POWER OF FRIENDSHIP AND LOVE AND RAINBOWS PREVAILS OVER ALL ODDS, MY WAY OF THE NINJA MUST BE DRILLED INTO YOUR HEAD AND REPEATED TEN THOUSAND TIMES. But if you realize that's pretty much the norm and expected, it's easy to kind of ignore ;P

It was a little annoying that Kakashi of all people was willing to go out on his own when [in current storyline, not gaiden/pre part 1 mind you] he's always pushing the point of teamwork and caring about your comrades etc. It seemed like something he wouldn't really do, but at the same time was still a some what smart move. [take out impossible bad guy, keep casualties to a minimum etc]

And everyone seemed OMG SO SURPRISED that Naruto completely disregarded what he was told to do and followed HIS WILL OF FIRE.  No duh? He's been doing that umm... pretty much the whole series LOL. Of course he was going to go after Kakashi and of course he would do anything he could to protect him and his other comrades.

But, movies have a limited time to bring in a conflict with bad guys, set up a plot, throw in some action and jesus!Naruto, and wrap it all up. And despite the few flaws here and there, that's pretty much exactly what this movie did.

It was great seeing all the kids *doing* something, which we don't really get in part 2 at all anymore. Sure the fights were brief, but I still enjoyed it. 

And I love the overly exaggerated animation and reactions in comedy scenes, nicely done xD. Poor Sai and his IV bag.

Take the movie for what it is, a short spin off side story with no basis or effect on actual storyline that just happens to feature the same characters, and it's not hard to enjoy. The ending made me laugh too, and Naruto was freaking manly. There were good points and bad, but overall I still liked it.


----------



## Silver Fang (Apr 24, 2010)

Lovebox said:


> I actually really liked the movie. Seeing all the kids again in action was really nice haha.
> 
> Of course it held all the movie stereotypes: TERRIBLE BAD GUYS WITH NO REAL AMBITION THAT ARE OBVIOUSLY GOING TO BE DEFEATED, THE POWER OF FRIENDSHIP AND LOVE AND RAINBOWS PREVAILS OVER ALL ODDS, MY WAY OF THE NINJA MUST BE DRILLED INTO YOUR HEAD AND REPEATED TEN THOUSAND TIMES. But if you realize that's pretty much the norm and expected, it's easy to kind of ignore ;P
> 
> ...



I think Kakashi was completely in character. He's always willing to sacrifice himself for his comrades, whomever they may be. So, if by giving his life he could prevent a war, and many deaths, he'd do it.


----------



## Lovebox (Apr 24, 2010)

Silver Fang said:


> I think Kakashi was completely in character. He's always willing to sacrifice himself for his comrades, whomever they may be. So, if by giving his life he could prevent a war, and many deaths, he'd do it.



I think it's just that I don't *like* it that's skewing my view a bit haha. To be fair though, I don't particularly like any of the self sacrificing one person to save everyone events. I understand from a strategic stand point it DOES work and it IS beneficial, but I just simply don't like it ;P

PERHAPS I TOO HAVE INHERITED THE WILL OF FIRE 

Okay, seriously though. It just felt strange to me, can't really pinpoint why. And at the beginning where he was about to leave Sai behind to finish the mission. Irked me.


----------



## santanico (Apr 24, 2010)

Movie was alright, better than the 1st and 2nd movies. imo.


----------



## geminis (Apr 24, 2010)

It was ok, the animation was top knotch....I liked the bonding, but the enemy is a low-class Pain wannabee.


----------



## Yamucha (Apr 24, 2010)

This movie was quite good, and sure beats the hell out of anything I've seen from Naruto anime or manga in ages. I really enjoyed it. Thumbs up.


----------



## spkt (Apr 25, 2010)

Can someone tell me who was the people that Gaara thought of when protecting the people that he cares about? [I know his siblings and Chiyo's brother appeared on the screen]. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Aster The Megalomaniac (Apr 25, 2010)

spkt said:


> Can someone tell me who was the people that Gaara thought of when protecting the people that he cares about? [I know his siblings and Chiyo's brother appeared on the screen]. Thank you in advance.



Fodder fangirl Sari
Fodder medic nin
and the last one to appear in the middle is fodder fangirl Matsuri.

You can oneshot all of them. Explains why Gaara takes this as srs bsnes.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 25, 2010)

I enjoyed the movie more than I thought I would....
Although it still had its fair share of  moments


----------



## Santeira (Apr 25, 2010)

Icegaze said:


> At least when Sakura does something it usually has an impact (litteraly..). The little Ino did in the movie (a blatant reflexion of her manga 'feats') was immediately cancelled out and put into the "You Failed" recycle box.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



We still have these ones concerning Ino:


*Spoiler*: __ 












I think the movie is great.


----------



## CHEH (Apr 25, 2010)

OH! A ton of explosive kunai! so amazing this technique! no seriously, the way people kept hyping tenten up i thought i was going to see something impressive. 

Seeew the movie was ok, it kinda bored me many times except for the Yakiniku part. Yea, i just didn't get how that was supposed to be funny at the end with the whole gay undertones thing. Sai saved this movie for me, he was funny and i thought it was too funny how true it was when Naruto said "I go to sleep  for one day and everything turns into shit".


----------



## vagnard (Apr 25, 2010)

Second best Naruto movie so far after the first one. 

Still the plot was shit like the rest of the movies. Come on... the topic of bonds and sacrifice has been covered like 1000 times so far in Naruto. Bring something new please. The motives of Kakashi's sacrifice were absurd. Jiraiya and Tsunade could handle Hiruko easily at that point if he could be defeated by Post FRS training Naruto. 

The best points of the movie?

-Naruto vs Gaara rematch
-All rookies had a chance to fight. 
-Tenten defeating someone powerful at last. 
-Decent main villian compared to other movies. 
-Semi integration with the original plot.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 25, 2010)

That movie looks awesome compared to the other two movies. All the Rookie 9 finally get their time to shine and show their skills.

The Naruto vs Gaara battle is one of my favorites, it was like the best battle in anime and for the first time ever Gaara fought Naruto at his calm and collected state and his own fighthing style where he used to against Lee, and Kimmimaru. 

And the best moment was the FRS finishing blow!


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 25, 2010)

Tenten's attack was so awesome that when the explosion started my computer went nuts and became unusable for a few minutes, it was only a coincidence but it was like even the computer couldn't believe Tenten did something so great, lol


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 25, 2010)

Tandaradei said:


> no
> 
> *and that whole 1000000 rasengans and a rasen shuriken with the size of konoha crap...*


um the 10000 rasengans and giant Rasengans was one of the best moments in the movie it shown Naruto strength and you must be blind or something because the Rasenshuriken was about 3 times bigger than the regular not the size of the Hidden Leaf.


----------



## Soseki_ (Apr 25, 2010)

Is Sasuke appearing in the movie ?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 25, 2010)

Shit plot, good directing (most of the time). I got a bit bored, though. Good fights. Finally a fillain that uses techs that require hand seals.

And that sudden war between two tight allies is so out of nowhere.

//HbS


----------



## vagnard (Apr 25, 2010)

I find funny how even the anime team recognizes this is a yaoi story making a direct statement about Kakashi's and Naruto's sexuality.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Apr 25, 2010)

Great movie. At least it wasn't a copy of the other movies with <insert lonely side character that Naruto sympathizes with> and <filler Rasengan>. My only issues with the plot was that they never really explained Kakashi's relationship with Hiruko and why the Sand Village was so quick to send out their armies to meet Konoha even with their alliance...

The battles were great though, really amazing animation and choreography. Tenten really shines against fillains coz the anime team doesn't have to feel bad that a villain gets defeated with kunais and explosions. Naruto vs Gaara was freaking awesome! The Raikiri animation in the movie is great too, it looks so much better and more dynamic when manually animated compared to the generic special effects Raikiri in the anime.

The Hokage Naruto art at the end of the credits is familiar though, I feel like I've seen it before but I can't remember where. Was it in the artbooks or databooks?


----------



## zlatko (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes it was great movie but shikamaru was pising me off with his "I have to proteckt the king, the unborn children" like Naruto doesnt now that  but the rest was great and the sand vilige until yesterday they was asking help from konohagare and now they were the first to atack


----------



## Nuzents (Apr 25, 2010)

The movie wasn't that good, but alright.  I like how Gaara could be anywhere he wanted with his sand tech...

the ending was funny with Kakashi and Naruto, other than that, it wasn't anything great.  I want to see the next one though, but probably will be disappointed again.  I think the only one I really liked was the 1st Shippuuden movie.


----------



## Aazadan (Apr 25, 2010)

Soseki_ said:


> Is Sasuke appearing in the movie ?



He's in it briefly, he doesn't have any lines.


----------



## Selva (Apr 25, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> The Hokage Naruto art at the end of the credits is familiar though, I feel like I've seen it before but I can't remember where. Was it in the artbooks or databooks?


Fanbook II:


----------



## lodmad (Apr 25, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> Fanbook II:


Nice one, thanks 

Anyway, I think the first time it appeared was in the movie. I don't know for sure, can someone confirm this?


----------



## Klue (Apr 26, 2010)

Shippuuden Movie 2 -- Not as lame as the last, but still pretty ass. 

Instead of face-fuck forcing the themes seen within the manga, at a given point in time, why not come up with something original - original for the story, at least?


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Apr 26, 2010)

it didnt have sasuke but then i liked how sakura knocked the shoes off of sai and naruto.


----------



## shootingstarsandmoon (Apr 26, 2010)

I love all the Sai parts, esp the IV drip part


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 26, 2010)

Aazadan said:


> He's in it briefly, he doesn't have any lines.


_"Katon: gookakyu no jutsu***"_



* or something like that


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 26, 2010)

Klue said:


> Shippuuden Movie 2 -- Not as lame as the last, but still pretty ass.
> 
> Instead of face-fuck forcing the themes seen within the manga, at a given point in time, why not come up with something original - original for the story, at least?


They did that with the previous five movies and they all sucked as a result 


vagnard said:


> I find funny how even the anime team recognizes this is a yaoi story making a direct statement about Kakashi's and Naruto's sexuality.



It's a joke son


----------



## g_core18 (Apr 26, 2010)

Best Naruto movie to date. I was kind of confused with when it was in the series. Surprised to see Jiraiya and Gaara vs Naruto was sweet.


----------



## Miracle Sun (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm about 20 minutes into it, and this movie seems just fine and all, but..

Can they please just forget the movies and instead devote more of their very limited budget to further improving the anime?  

I started watching Bleach again recently and am about 10 episodes into the most recent *filler* arc, and have yet to see an episode that was at all offensive in the art and animation departments.
But even now I can't go more than two or three weeks MAX without doing a whole bunch of this 

I wish for one year that they'd just forget the movies.


----------



## Crush! (Apr 26, 2010)

Miracle Sun said:


> I'm about 20 minutes into it, and this movie seems just fine and all, but..
> 
> Can they please just forget the movies and instead devote more of their very limited budget to further improving the anime?
> 
> ...



Um, yeah, I'm pretty sure they're never going to do that. The movies make them a shit-ton of money every year, because people (not you, clearly) actually PAY to go see them. No one pays to watch the TV show (least of all the thieves den of members that comprise this forum). Until tons of Japanese children stop paying tons of yen to see these movies they have no reason to stop making them.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 26, 2010)

I still think the first movie was the best one.

//HbS


----------



## narutogeass (Apr 26, 2010)

naruto was beast in this movie he did like 500 odama  rasengans then did a wind one he was beast


----------



## Catterix (Apr 26, 2010)

Miracle Sun said:


> I'm about 20 minutes into it, and this movie seems just fine and all, but..
> 
> Can they please just forget the movies and instead devote more of their very limited budget to further improving the anime?
> 
> ...



Er... because then they wouldn't have their budget. Where do you think the money for the show comes from? Not everything comes from sponsors or advertisements.

They make a film, that cost, say, 1Billion Yen. From this film, they make 5Billion yen, which then goes into the show. A 4Billion yen profit.

If they stopped making the movies, they'd lose a large proportion of the budget for the TV show.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 26, 2010)

OK, I finally finished watching it. I really didn't like it, I'd give it a 6 just for the awesome animation and a few cool battle scenes (some of them are Sai's, I liked his scenes when he was flying on his bird).
You know, we always saw Orochimaru as a freak, right? But when you compare him to the likes of Hiruko, he looks like a normal person. Hiruko became evil because he wasn't skilled and thought he didn't have any friends (when actually he had), or what? Did I get it right?

But atleast they're original and didn't follow the pattern of the previous movies.

And I don't get it, why EXACTLY did Suno decide to attack Konoha? BTW, how come Gaara IS the sand now? I thought about it, maybe it's just a Suno Bunshin, but since there's no indiction for it, I guess it's Gaara himself who turns into sand and flies, instead of creating his sand platform...


----------



## Aster The Megalomaniac (Apr 26, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> *And I don't get it, why EXACTLY did Suno decide to attack Konoha? BTW, how come Gaara IS the sand now? I thought about it, maybe it's just a Suno Bunshin, but since there's no indiction for it, I guess it's Gaara himself who turns into sand and flies, instead of creating his sand platform...*



Gaara being the sand is very filler and ridiculous. We can always look at it this way -  It's a Sand Flash Step. He simply camouflaged himself in sand, travel within in, and reappear in a flash step fashion, undetectable, only slowly.

About him floating with no lower half against Naruto, the sand simply wrapped his feet and lifted him up.

Suna is pissed because their Kazekage is caught in an avalanche on the way to meet with Tsunade. They thought Konoha set a trap. Also, everyone's typically mad at Konoha since hiruko claims to be from there.

they let you read this kind of shit on your own instead of explaining.


----------



## healer81 (Apr 26, 2010)

umm i dont get how the bad guy could not absorb naruto rasengan at the end...

can anyone explain it?

btw ten ten was pretty hot in the movie, i didnt know she could do that!

naruto is going to do what he did with sauce and the rest of the ninja world against him just as he did in the movie... will of fire


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 26, 2010)

healer81 said:


> umm i dont get how the bad guy could not absorb naruto rasengan at the end...
> 
> can anyone explain it?


We can only speculate, since they didn't give any answer for that. Maybe he had a limit, though it sounds stupid that he doesn't know that limit of his own technique. Or maybe he couldn't absorbs it because... well, for no reason.


----------



## son_michael (Apr 26, 2010)

healer81 said:


> umm i dont get how the bad guy could not absorb naruto rasengan at the end...
> 
> can anyone explain it?
> 
> ...



he was probably busy feeling insane amounts of pain as thousands of microscopic wind needles were piercing through his cells


----------



## Miracle Sun (Apr 26, 2010)

Crush! said:


> Um, yeah, I'm pretty sure they're never going to do that. The movies make them a shit-ton of money every year, because people (not you, clearly) actually PAY to go see them. No one pays to watch the TV show (least of all the thieves den of members that comprise this forum). Until tons of Japanese children stop paying tons of yen to see these movies they have no reason to stop making them.





			
				Catterix said:
			
		

> Er... because then they wouldn't have their budget. Where do you think the money for the show comes from? Not everything comes from sponsors or advertisements.
> 
> They make a film, that cost, say, 1Billion Yen. From this film, they make 5Billion yen, which then goes into the show. A 4Billion yen profit.
> 
> If they stopped making the movies, they'd lose a large proportion of the budget for the TV show.


I...  I never realized.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 26, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> And I don't get it, why EXACTLY did Suno decide to attack Konoha? BTW, how come Gaara IS the sand now? I thought about it, maybe it's just a Suno Bunshin, but since there's no indiction for it, I guess it's Gaara himself who turns into sand and flies, instead of creating his sand platform...


Gaara isn't the sand now. He's no Crocodile the Pimp. Not a Logia. He just creates a "cloud" of sand that envelopes him and carries him away. Notice, how Gaara can actually fit into any of those travelling sand clouds.

//HbS


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 26, 2010)

Wow... this _has_ to be my favourite Naruto movie so far. Absolutely stunning sequences from start to finish. Amazing music too. Highly enjoyable.


----------



## Nimander (Apr 26, 2010)

healer81 said:


> umm i dont get how the bad guy could not absorb naruto rasengan at the end...
> 
> can anyone explain it?
> 
> ...



You did hear Kakashi say during Naruto's training arc that his Fuuton: Rasengan (and Rasenshuriken by proxy) was at least a S-class jutsu, and maybe even higher?  You did see what Naruto's jutsu did to Kakuzu's body right (killing him twice and leaving his third life at death's doorstep)?  You did hear Tsunade's description of Naruto's jutsu and exactly why it's not only deadly to the opponent, but dangerous for Naruto as well?

It would be more unbelievable for Hiruko to have found a way to absorb it than it is for him not to.


----------



## Asriel (Apr 27, 2010)

Movie was pretty good. I had to rewatch a few parts to grasp some of the story.

The movie as a whole felt better than any former Shippuden movie I've watched, but it also seemed like there were a shitton of missing/deleted scenes!

For example, the opening scene where Sai was chasing a person with a Kekkei Genkai would have had much more potential if they could have linked that to a reason for starting the Shinobi War:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Say that nin was from Suna, entranced & en route to Hiruko, Konoha offered to help track them down, but failed. Since Konoha failed, and Hiruko claimed his heritage as that of the leaf village, diplomacy between both countries became strained. It explains the Daimyo scene better as well (with Tsunade pleading for their village's innocence in stirring up the confrontations between nations), as well as why it was believed there'd be a 4th ninja war (think back to how the Raikage reacted to Killer Bee's capture from Sasuke). 

Gaara's convoy when sabotaged would put further strain on the situation, Suna more than likely placing the blame on Konoha (because he was to have talks with Tsunade, and fell out of contact). That would explain everyone's confusion of Gaara's whereabouts, the reason why Jiraiya had to halt the fighting, and the reason Suna moved in with siege weapons in the first place (declaring war under the presumption that Gaara was assaulted by Konoha).




Otherwise, the plot was excellent. Just wish they'd elaborated on it more as it felt a bit rushed...


----------



## Kakashi666 (Apr 27, 2010)

This movie was very cool. Best Naruto Movie ever :33


----------



## rac585 (Apr 27, 2010)

the Shippuden movies are getting better and better, but I don't think this new one is better than the first pre-timeskip movie


----------



## Tleilaxu (Apr 27, 2010)

First Movie with the snow princess is the best one, its the only one I can watch entirely... the rest I just go to the fight scenes...


----------



## Robin (Apr 27, 2010)

eh, the movie was allright for me. They could've maid it prettier though, like the Japanese really can when they want to. The only pretty scene was with the 500 oodama razengans but even that one wasn't as captivating as it could be. I mean, show cool angles and pretty colors.

The plot was much better than usual which was a pleasant surprise.




Hunted by sister said:


> Gaara isn't the sand now. He's no Crocodile the Pimp. Not a Logia. He just creates a "cloud" of sand that envelopes him and carries him away. Notice, how Gaara can actually fit into any of those travelling sand clouds.
> 
> //HbS



I was wondering about that too. He's got far to go to reach the pimphood that is Croc-chan.


----------



## Warsaint777 (Apr 27, 2010)

Where can I download it in high definition (780)?


----------



## Boshoku (Apr 27, 2010)

This movie was the worst of the lot.
Lot of action, but not really any new moves.
Even the enemies where boring.

The sand just attacking the Leaf without any explanation seemed a bit off as well.
And in the end they even call Kakashi gay.


----------



## Alien (Apr 27, 2010)

Has the OST been released yet ?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 27, 2010)

Warsaint777 said:


> Where can I download it in high definition (780)?



You can't, the movie was only released on dvd with standard definition.


----------



## Crucio (Apr 27, 2010)

00MinatoNamikaze00 said:


> Don't know why you think it needs to align perfectly with the manga in every aspect. The film is not canon, they know it, we all know it so theres no need to be scared of changing any thing they see fit. I wish they would use more of there creative license since it's always nice to see variation on established characters. The Naruto vs Gaara fight was brilliant but we all know it would not go down like that if Kishi wrote it.
> 
> Honestly though every one genuinely thinking Kakashi is a raging homo at the end just ruined it. That was really the only problem I have with this movie and I enjoyed this film more than all the others except maybe the first one.




I'm just saying that the other movies had more respect for canon.

Yes the post-ending scene was very ridiculous and unwarranted!


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 27, 2010)

Will there be no HD version at all?


----------



## neverlandvictim (Apr 28, 2010)

Tleilaxu said:


> First Movie with the snow princess is the best one, its the only one I can watch entirely... *the rest I just go to the fight scenes*...



 LOL, I do the same thing. The plot in Naruto movies isn't worth paying attention to. Just watch the fight scenes get a few laughs and be done with it. Though the plot has been improving these past few movies, next one might actually be worth paying attention to.


----------



## Spigy (Apr 28, 2010)

Can't believe how much people manage to bitch about this movie. Are you that hyped up on Naruto that you can't let go of the details?

This movie was great and I enjoyed every minute.

People have a problem with the Sand going to war over a missing nin. Didn't Tsunade say the exact same thing, but was denied. Just like Tsunade, you have to except it and move on. That is not the point of the movie.

People have a problem with the "will of fire". Well guess what it is the TITLE of the movie so one would think thats what it is about.

plus, FRS omg omg omg, he can't use that he just can't!!!!
This one is one of the most annoying points anyone you can make. Since it is stated in black and white CANON that if he KEEPS using it it will affect his chakra manipulation. Never was it said that if uses it 1 more time then he won't be able to mold chakra.
So once again, needless crying.

I read some people had a problem with the enemies and how quickly they were dealt with. The last I checked they were not the main focus of the story, so why would any of you want to see them battle for 40 minutes is beyond me.

Kakashi is gay joke? Who the hell cares, it is a joke. It was funny in wind training and it was funny now. This one is also a mystery to me how people found this annoying.


and before anyone tells me I'm ranting I'll insert some smileys since I left them out     . There, I was perfectly calm while writing this


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 28, 2010)

I really don't like the elemental Kekkai Genkai they came up with, just for the sake of including new Kekkai Genkai.

Let's see... they made a new elemental Kekkai Genkai just to give Hiruko Kakuzu's Doton: Domu.
And another elemental Kekkai Genkai just to give him high-speed movement.
And the last one, an elemental Kekkai Genkai that gives him to manipulate electricity with storm clouds.



> plus, FRS omg omg omg, he can't use that he just can't!!!!
> This one is one of the most annoying points anyone you can make. Since it is stated in black and white CANON that if he KEEPS using it it will affect his chakra manipulation. Never was it said that if uses it 1 more time then he won't be able to mold chakra.
> So once again, needless crying.


The only problem I had with it, is that Hiruko couldn't absorb it without any explanation on why he couldn't do it.



> Kakashi is gay joke? Who the hell cares, it is a joke. It was funny in wind training and it was funny now. This one is also a mystery to me how people found this annoying.


How can people think it was funny is beyond me.


----------



## KayleighCakes (Apr 28, 2010)

The movie was _alright_. Not the best Naruto movie in my opinion... but that's certainly debatable depending on the aspect one's concerned with.

Let's just say the movie, stand-alone from the anime, was nothing spectacular. I did, however, find the man antagonist to be interesting and quirky (probably because I apparently have some 'thing' with androgeny  ) but I think Bonds was a better movie. The plot was thicker and the message was better and Naruto had some moments where his character depth was fleshed out. This movie was lacking that for me.


----------



## Eevihl (Apr 28, 2010)

About to watch the movie. The little girl looks sooo cool.


----------



## Aster The Megalomaniac (Apr 29, 2010)

Eevihl said:


> About to watch the movie. The little girl looks sooo cool.



It's a guy...


----------



## Viciousness (Apr 29, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Will there be no HD version at all?



Taka apparently upscales their releases, so like with their joint movie 2 release with DB last year, so there should be an upscaled HD version. I know they started translating a week ago, and since dropping 3 DBkai eps havent seen any updates from them, but youre not allowed to ask about movie 3 in their irc channel so I cant tell you when to expect it. Im pacing myself for finishing studying shit by what Im watching so I hope its soon or Ill get off track but whatever.


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 29, 2010)

Spigy said:


> Can't believe how much people manage to bitch about this movie. Are you that hyped up on Naruto that you can't let go of the details?
> 
> This movie was great and I enjoyed every minute.
> 
> ...


i think i'm in love with you* in a non-gay way sir**

*i dunno how it just happened
** stop staring


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 29, 2010)

*Surprisingly the DVD sold better then it's predecessors in it's first week and both limited complete pressing edition and regular edition was on the charts



Naruto Shippūden: ??? sold, rank 4 in anime 
Naruto Shippūden: Kizuna # 13,644,sold, rank 7 in anime and rank 11 overall 
Naruto Shippuden: The Will of Fire Still Burns # 15,983 sold, rank 3rd in anime and rank 7 overall*


----------



## stavrakas (Apr 29, 2010)

^^ Good that means more money for the anime.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Apr 29, 2010)

*AmS' Inheritors of the Will of Fire Review*

I gotta say that I enjoyed it. I actually liked it alot better than Bonds.

It approached a lot of issues with the Will of Fire and the who's way is the right way that the manga has taken issue with and dealt with it strongly.

All of the rookies got their time to shine and there was great teamwork. They made Tenten look good.

My only gripe is that Hiruko's subordinates had no stories. I've seen hired thugs who had more character investment. At least have them do the typical villainous introduction. Other than that I thought it was cool.

The pacing reminded me of the JJ Abrams Star Trek film, because it pretty much grabs you and it's just action action action action. After the initial set up the movie is a chain of fight scenes. I'm totally cool with that though. It was a mindscrew for the climax because it comes at you like, isn't this supposed to happen later?

But Hiruko is the best villain the movies have produced yet as far as I'm concerned in the combat arena. The jerk from Bonds has the most inborn asshole, but Hiruko has power. SNK boss syndrome here.

On the whole a very enjoyable film.


----------



## Jin-E (Apr 30, 2010)

Easily the best Naruto movie that has been made......Light years ahead of everything else.

Didnt care to much about the main villain, who seemed like a Oro wannabe. But the action we saw from the Konoha 12 (Shika-Ino-Chouji, Lee&Neji and Hinata&Neji combos were sweeeeet) and, most importantly NO FUCKING BRATTY FILLER KID AROUND, made this a suprisingly good movie


----------



## Goshinki (Apr 30, 2010)

It was cool, Espically the ending battle, Tenten was amazing!


----------



## Nimander (May 1, 2010)

Honestly, this is the first villain in a Naruto movie I can remember liking.  Maybe because he was so overwhelmingly powerful for most of the movie.  But for the first time, it seemed like the villain actually lived up to the hype.

The fodder villains were shit though.  I won't deny that.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (May 4, 2010)

*Kyuubi is the strongest*

Best Naruto movie ... to bad there is no Kyuubi


----------



## R00t_Decision (May 6, 2010)

Best animated and most spammed fight scene naruto movie ever. 

did Kishi have a hand in writing this? I know it was another writer per Wikipedia, but did Kishi have a small hand in this. At the end of the movie Kishi leaves a quote hoping everyone enjoy's the movie giving the impression he was involved.


----------



## Red Raptor (May 6, 2010)

I'm still amazed by Tenten's Shosouryu's POWER! Millions of Explosive Kunais!


----------



## Charlotte (May 8, 2010)

Pretty cool :33


----------



## roboupyo (May 8, 2010)

it's soo funny how much fail the beginning of this thread is. bc the movie is soo WIN!!!


----------



## Red Raptor (May 8, 2010)

Just re-watched it in its entirety... Still wowed by it a second time. Hey it's not a 2 hour long movie... just 1.5 hours. What would you guys have wanted to see if it was 30 minutes longer?

For me I would wanna see more rookie time and battle scenes, and probably either more Minions to upset things, or just making the three more bad-ass before they combine to form the chimera. Was kinda weirded out by the potential 'war' between the Sand Village,so perhaps it would have been better if Gaara still had his fight with Naruto (cos it was awesome) and Temari and Kankuro do something with the other rookies. 

Perhaps if all the female ninjas fought against one minion, they would have been able to show more bad-ass-ness. Tenten, Ino, Hinata together! LOL


----------



## Goshinki (May 11, 2010)

Red Raptor said:


> I'm still amazed by Tenten's Shosouryu's POWER! Millions of Explosive Kunais!



I know that was tottally awsome!


----------



## Viciousness (May 29, 2010)

starting to regret my decision to wait for taka on this one. I really have no idea what their plan is. It sounds like they have a plan to release it and the TLC and SQC is done, but are they just taking their time with it, or do they plan to release it at the end of or during a certain part of this arc? If its the latter like the break week when movie 4 is released I wish they'd tell us, though beggars can't be choosers.
Its like if I jump the gun and watch DBs now I'll regret it if Taka comes out with it tomorrow since I doubt Ill watch twice.


----------



## Hokage Sennin (May 29, 2010)

Best movie! Way better than Bonds. Hope the upcoming one is better. Just cannot understand just how in the world Hiruko handled Raikiri without sharingan.


----------



## MS81 (May 30, 2010)

I want to Down load.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi anyone knows whether there is any cool wallpaper of this movie?


----------



## Shukumei (Jul 3, 2010)

I just watched it a few days ago (got it from DB), but the audio was awful.  It was quite a surprise to see Kirigakure, Iwagakure, and Kumogakure, though, albeit the first two were more of a tease than a full unveiling.


----------



## Smiley (Jul 3, 2010)

Shukumei said:


> I just watched it a few days ago (got it from DB), but the audio was awful.  It was quite a surprise to see Kirigakure, Iwagakure, and Kumogakure, though, albeit the first two were more of a tease than a full unveiling.



Recorded?....


----------



## pwnageincarnate (Jul 3, 2010)

How many Shippuden movies have they made so far? I didn't even know they made Shippuden movies.


----------



## Saetre (Jul 3, 2010)

Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> Best Naruto movie ... to bad there is no Kyuubi



Why would see Kyuubi in the movie?


----------



## LightSpawn (Jul 3, 2010)

pwnageincarnate said:


> How many Shippuden movies ahve they made so far? I didn't even know they made Shippuden movies.



Three Shippuuden movies, and the 4th is on the way. can't wait


----------

